# Do you walk your dog every day?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

And around the same time?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spencer gets a proper walk pretty much every day (sometimes I have to wait in or am ill and unable to walk him) but it's when I feel like it and we don't go to the same place every day.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

At least 3 times a day. Everyday. Rain, sleet, wind, snow, sun

Most walks average 40 mins to an hour if onlead - if off around 20- 40 mins

In the morning through the week, generally around the same time. At weekends may vary but before 9

Afternoon walk or late morning depending- times will vary but defo be out before 2.

Evening normally around 4 or 5 or 6 but will vary depending on what we do.

And a late night last pee just before bed.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Every day, yes, barring anything major stopping me.

Same time, no. Not the same place either.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

not every day (if my back is too bad or it's heavy rain / too cold) and never around the same times


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Finlay gets a walk every day. Always at a different time and generally different places, although we have a few 'convenient' walks if time is limited. My mum is walking him 3 days a week atm as I work 3, 14 hour shifts a week. So on my days off I generally spend the day walking him


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

My dogs get walked everyday unless they or I are physically unable to. They get their walks at similar times a day but are happy to wait if needs be.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, every day - timings aren't particually exact, but they always go morning, afternoon/evening and just before bed.


----------



## idobelieveinfairies (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes we walk our dog every day, but not at the same time every day, and not for the same length of time. We do a long off lead walk 3 or 4 days of the week in the morning around half 9/10am usually for 2-3 hours. This can be in local woodlands, local fields, canal walk, or in the quantock hills to name a few, with a friend and her dogs. On those days, we may also do a small mostly lead walk later in the day for a toilet walk more than anything, for 15-20 minutes. 

Another day, we do a morning visit to a local park which is off lead and involves a lot of retrieving with a ball launcher. This will be an hour plus and if there isnt a source of water to drink there, we take some as she can get quite hot retrieving. We will then do another walk later in the day for 20-30 minutes mostly on lead. We then will also have a short walk day maybe once a week. Where we do 2 or 3 20-30 minute lead walks around the local area. 

In the nicer weather, starting this month and going on to September, we attend a lot of family fun dog shows which tend to be an all day event. We dont do a long walk on those days, as they are mentally tiring for our girl. But we will give her a 20 minute game with a ball off lead after the show to stretch her legs properly after being on the lead all day. xxx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Once in a blue moon, they don't get walked in winter if the OH is on earlies and does overtime so not home til after 6, only ever on a Friday because they'll get an extra long walk it being Saturday the day after. Our time outside of work is generally geared round them and the horse.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Ours get walked and run every day....no set times.

We have a large orchard garden so they do spend alot of time mooching about out there.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

No and no.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

jeezus, not being rude, but how on earth do you find time to like, work, watch tv and have a life if you walk a dog two or three times every day for up to an hour?!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> jeezus, not being rude, but how on earth do you find time to like, work, watch tv and have a life if you walk a dog two or three times every day for up to an hour?!


Since when was responsible dog ownership about 'having a life'  Pretty sure that's something you give up when you commit properly to having a dog in your life - and 2-3 walks a day is easily doable - Kes gets an hour in the morning before I go to work [so we set off at 6am] - I get back at 5 and she can have another hour - I sometimes give her an hour at nine pm or so too

Although the answer to your original question is no and no

Somedays I'm too depressed to walk her so I don't and that's fine - We don't have a strict routine as my OH is often home in the day so I don't *need* to walk her before walk etc


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> jeezus, not being rude, but how on earth do you find time to like, work, watch tv and have a life if you walk a dog two or three times every day for up to an hour?!


By prioritising. My dogs needs come before me watching tv or going out socialising.

ETA: I'm unemployed right now but have owned a dog and worked full time.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep every day and normally same time. Will only change if really ill, or have important occasion etc.


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Generaly yes, and normaly twice a day, once on her own and once with the pug, however she seems prone to injuring her paws, and then it's no out time for a couple of days! If it's very windy we just play ball somewhere sheltered as she hates the wind.

not at all the same time of day though. and length can be anything from 10mins to 1hour depending on how I feel! 

legaly she can't go off the lead here, or even on the long lead, though I do break that law with the longlead, means I don't have to walk for as long to give her the same ammount of exercise.


----------



## idobelieveinfairies (Jul 31, 2012)

Well if you choose to have a dog, it is your responsibility to ensure it lives a happy healthy life and isnt bored stuck in the house day in day out without the opportunity to get fresh air and exercise. 

I dont work. If I go back to work, it will be part time as we have 3 children but also I wouldnt work full time as I dont want to leave my dog in the house all day every day alone. I am lucky that I have the time during the day to do these long walks. TV, well I dont watch it much during the day as it is rubbish. I do in the evening as we dont do many evening walks. I like to get our walks in as much as possible by the time the kids get home from school, so we dont have to rush around fitting a walk in as well as kids clubs, making tea etc. At weekends, and school hols we go out for days a lot. Most of those, are places we can take the dog, like lovely long walks in the woods, or to the beach. We dont feel we are missing out on things having to fit in our dog as she is part of our family.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

No, he has elbow dysplasia  it's about the same time of day though, when he's sound enough.

He gets 10-15 minutes, we've never had any more than 2 days in a row before he needs resting again, sometimes it's one day.  I also can't leave him to mooch in the garden too much or he gets too energetic and I have to keep him busy in the house or he gets too energetic as well.

I spend way more than 3 hours keeping him entertained in the house - I'd have more spare time if I could walk him, lol.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

We don't walk ours absolutely every day, most days yes but not every single day.

For us there are inevitably occasional days when we can't get them out so I think it's important for them to be able to cope without having a walk occasionally so they have the odd day off so that when it's a necessity it's not something unusual and difficult for them to cope with.

We also vary the times we take them out, although it's usually afternoons or evenings.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

This is only my guess, as I don't actually have her yet so not sure how things will turn out but my answer right now is... no and no. Although the first no would be once in a blue moon. I have been advised by a trainer I respect that occasionally missing a walk is actually quite good for the dog in terms of not making them neurotic about going out (assuming the dog gets enough exercise normally). Saying this, if I had a very high energy breed, I may well not be listening to this advise! I've no idea if there's truth to it, but it makes sense to me. The same as not keeping to the exact same routine every day is advisable. I know how easily my cats get into a routine and how demanding they are if it's not kept to! 

I plan to vary the walks a lot, in terms of what time of day and where we go. I am lucky that I can walk outside my house and there is a different walk in every direction immediately available, so I have a number of choices even without traveling further afield. Although, I will be traveling further afield as well  One of the (many) reasons I want a dog is to have a companion to explore more of England with.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> jeezus, not being rude, but how on earth do you find time to like, work, watch tv and have a life if you walk a dog two or three times every day for up to an hour?!


Id rather walk the dog than be put through the torture of watching eastenders put it that way. I walk atleast twice a day and would class an hour as a 'short' walk. I tend to go only to 4 or 5 places but never twice in a row. And when i get a full time job i will carry on as i am now just with less 'me' time


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Every day at all sorts of times., except Monday. 
Sunday is always a very long walk with lots of other dogs, house guests etc and they are usually knackered. They enjoy a lazy Monday and just get taken to the field for a quick airing..


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes. Twice a day every day, except on very rare occasions.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

No and no...My lot dont enjoy walking in bad weather so we dont go then and I also dont take them between my nightshifts (I found that walking them just made them hyped up whereas if I dont walk them they will just go back to bed with me!).
I rarely do more then 2 walks a day though, if I do any extras then I usually just take one dog out with me.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly might get training for a few hours instead of a walk but we aim to take her out at the same time but she will wait. Usually for 2 hours off lead and we tend to go to the same place but there are so many variations of walks and it's safe off lead. She gets a lead walk in the evening for about 30 minutes or an hour of training in the house.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I have been made to feel like a bad owner on here by a few people because I willingly admit I don't walk Rupert every day without fail. I don't give a toss anymore though, I know my dog better than anyone on here and I can tell whether he can cope with skipping walks occasionally or not. He hasn't been out today and I have no intention of taking him. Tomorrow's walk is currently undecided. 

Right now he is sound asleep on the sofa and will stay there, quite content, until dinner time. After dinner he'll quite happily mooch about with his toys until bed time.

I don't advocate not walking dogs at all, but the amount of 'I go out 365 days a year' etc that I see just annoys me a bit now. I'm not any less of an owner just because I don't go out every single day with him. Its not always possible and its not always best for the dog depending on who and what your dog is like. Only a minority obviously, but still worth mentioning I think.


----------



## VickiGS (Feb 13, 2013)

We do,
The vet has told is just start Baxter off with one long walk instead of 2-4 walks per day until he gets used to being outside etc. so we walk him at 18:30 in the evening but he goes in the garden throughout the day for as long as he wants (with us!) and we play with him loads so that he's active.

Soon we will be doing two walks but not for another 2 weeks, and then eventually three walks per day.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> I don't advocate not walking dogs at all, but the amount of 'I go out 365 days a year' etc that I see just annoys me a bit now.


I just tend to think, 'well, it sucks to be you then!!'. I would hate to have a dog that had to be walked every day or feel compelled to walk them every day no matter what. Living alone though I made sure to choose dogs that could cope without in case I am ever ill for any length of time.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Mine get walked twice everyday. No exact time, but they go out for around 30-40 mins in the morning and then about 40-60+ mins in the afternoon. They go for a run off lead in the fields around 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> I have been made to feel like a bad owner on here by a few people because I willingly admit I don't walk Rupert every day without fail. I don't give a toss anymore though, I know my dog better than anyone on here and I can tell whether he can cope with skipping walks occasionally or not. He hasn't been out today and I have no intention of taking him. Tomorrow's walk is currently undecided.
> 
> Right now he is sound asleep on the sofa and will stay there, quite content, until dinner time. After dinner he'll quite happily mooch about with his toys until bed time.
> 
> I don't advocate not walking dogs at all, but the amount of 'I go out 365 days a year' etc that I see just annoys me a bit now. I'm not any less of an owner just because I don't go out every single day with him. Its not always possible and its not always best for the dog depending on who and what your dog is like. Only a minority obviously, but still worth mentioning I think.


Indeed - Kes has been much better behaved since my ranty thread where I was advised to cut down her exercise - she gets one or two short walks a day right now and is much more relaxed and happy


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes every day, morning then afternoon or evening and a training session or 2 in there as well.

Keeps us both fit and fresh


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I have been made to feel like a bad owner on here by a few people because I willingly admit I don't walk Rupert every day without fail. I don't give a toss anymore though, I know my dog better than anyone on here and I can tell whether he can cope with skipping walks occasionally or not. He hasn't been out today and I have no intention of taking him. Tomorrow's walk is currently undecided.
> 
> Right now he is sound asleep on the sofa and will stay there, quite content, until dinner time. After dinner he'll quite happily mooch about with his toys until bed time.
> 
> I don't advocate not walking dogs at all, but the amount of 'I go out 365 days a year' etc that I see just annoys me a bit now. I'm not any less of an owner just because I don't go out every single day with him. Its not always possible and its not always best for the dog depending on who and what your dog is like. Only a minority obviously, but still worth mentioning I think.


I have to admit I agree with you  I think it's important to tell new dog owners that they have to walk EVERY DAY, because so many people get a dog and never walk it. However, there is a big difference between the people that never walk their dog, and the people that just do not every single day no matter what. Obviously it depends on the dog and the breed and the context, but sometimes I read on here people going out for so many hours, so many times a day, every single day no matter what, and although that's great and a fantastic home for the dogs I am sure, it does seem to be over kill somewhat. I suspect there are many other fantastic homes where the dog wouldn't be walked EVERY SINGLE DAY. The odd day missed here and there, assuming the dog is happy with this, and is fit and healthy and gets plenty of mental and physical stimulation, seems fair enough to me.

I am not for one minute advocating not walking your dog, or not taking the job seriously, I know a few people with dogs that never walk them and it makes me want to kill. I just think that any blanket rule isn't going to fit everyone.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, they get out every day - cos they enjoy it and I enjoy walking them.

But no, not at the same times or to the same places or for the same length of time... 

We sometimes walk for a whole day, go on a trip somewhere, go for walks into town, sometimes I walk them separately, sometimes together, some days we have a training class, sometimes on lead, sometimes off lead, sometimes we play frisbee or ball or I teach them new stuff. All varied. When I'm at work, if they go to daycare, that also alters the walking routine as no early morning workout is required so we just have a quick walk, if they're spending time alone I put in more time in the morning.

They don't always have their meals at the same time either... 

Hanging out with them is my favourite way to spend my time - they like walks and games - and they like to just come with us when we go to do stuff too.

We only really have time to watch tv at the weekends cos I have to do work at home too  but I prefer dogs to tv and "me time" is pretty similar to "dog time".


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> I just tend to think, 'well, it sucks to be you then!!'. I would hate to have a dog that had to be walked every day or feel compelled to walk them every day no matter what. Living alone though I made sure to choose dogs that could cope without in case I am ever ill for any length of time.


Ah but then they turn it around and say its not about having to take the dog out every single day, its what you SHOULD do as a dog owner and I'm just like, hmm individual circumstances/dogs yano :sosp:

Sometimes I genuinely can't be arsed to go out with the dogs and don't and they cope fine. Most of the time I don't go out is because Rupert isn't well though. Uni deadlines are approaching now and walks are getting shorter and less fun, its just how things go sometimes. But my dogs are still happy and content, not fruit loops due to being cooped up all day which is what is implied at times if you don't go out every single day. They are all different


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The youngest 2 go out every day, our oldie can't manage it any more as she has spinal problems. We don't have a set time or place though. They get at least an hour offlead at least once a day & a couple of times a week we go somewhere in the car- the woods, the beach, Earlham Park etc.



Wobbles said:


> jeezus, not being rude, but how on earth do you find time to like, work, *watch tv* and have a life if you walk a dog two or three times every day for up to an hour?!


Get rid of the telly, then it can't cut into walks


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I normally walk my older dogs for an hour in the morning, then on days off and the weekend they get a couple of hours a day. We also do training Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights, then shows on weekends though, so I don't think I'm a normal case scenario! 

I don't think it kills most dogs to skip a walk here and there, I think it depends on the dog and also how much mental stimulation they get and how much they're used to getting. 

Aspen won't be walked when she's in season only allowed in the garden to toilet then back in again. We'll make up for lack of physical excersize with mental stimulation.

I don't walk in the same place every day or at the same time, I don't like to make patterns ...


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep, everyday and it depends on how we feel as to whether it's the same route. There is the odd occasion when the walks are shorter, but never less than 2 miles and there's always a mix of on and off lead time.

I work full time and my OH works from home, but there are still times when Roxy has been walked in the dark (her flashing collar makes her look like a Christmas tree decoration!) if he hasn't had the chance to go out during the day, but she doesn't care. A walk is a walk regardless of whether it's light or dark!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dober said:


> We'll make up for lack of physical excersize with mental stimulation.


I think mental stimulation might break my lot!!:lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Indeed - Kes has been much better behaved since my ranty thread where I was advised to cut down her exercise - she gets one or two short walks a day right now and is much more relaxed and happy


I think its the experience more than duration half the time. As in YAY WALKIES lets go, but the actual length of walk doesn't seem to bother mine. Rupert's ideal walk is probably 45 mins - 1 hr in a go. Any more than that and he gets bored and just trots beside me asking for treats because he's heeling nicely 

This is why in summer we tend to go to new places because he's happier to go for longer. Rupert is all about people really, you could take him to a cafe, sit outside for half an hour with a coffee and he'd have a ball. He loves people watching


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Twice every day, in the morning whenever I'm ready & in the afternoon round about now but I'm hanging on today until about 5pm because I can see from the window that all the fair weather idiots are out. 
I am being stared at though..... & it won't be long before I start getting a wet nose on my knee giving me the look, just waiting for me to reach for my socks


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

GoldenShadow said:


> I have been made to feel like a bad owner on here by a few people because I willingly admit I don't walk Rupert every day without fail. I don't give a toss anymore though, I know my dog better than anyone on here and I can tell whether he can cope with skipping walks occasionally or not. He hasn't been out today and I have no intention of taking him. Tomorrow's walk is currently undecided.
> 
> Right now he is sound asleep on the sofa and will stay there, quite content, until dinner time. After dinner he'll quite happily mooch about with his toys until bed time.
> 
> I don't advocate not walking dogs at all, but the amount of 'I go out 365 days a year' etc that I see just annoys me a bit now. I'm not any less of an owner just because I don't go out every single day with him. Its not always possible and its not always best for the dog depending on who and what your dog is like. Only a minority obviously, but still worth mentioning I think.


LOL I love it!

This whole walk the dog every day multiple times a day reminds me of this gem from one of my favorite bloggers, in response to the structured daily walk as a "cure" for behavioral issues. 


> Lets ignore the fact that any experienced trainer/consultant knows that most people dont have an hour to walk their dog in the morning, and that the best way to insure noncompliance from a client is to give them something unrealistic for homework. And if you want to be really sure they completely give up two days after your consult, be sure to tell them that the impossible assignment is also the most important one too.
> 
> One hour, on leash, walking at a pace that is brisk for a human, with no ability to engage the environment, is not exercise. For dogs that need exercise the most, its a special place in hell. Add to it the additional recommendations about how the dog needs to be calm beforehand etc. and this daily ritual becomes a daily chore and a scheduled confrontation.


Befuddled in Translation? | Dog Star Daily

Every dog has individual needs. This whole exercising the dog thing can very quickly turn in to a dog who is very fit but still completely under-stimulated. If the only way your dog behaves is if he's exhausted, to me that's a problem.

That said, I do think all dogs need to get out and about. I have an old man dane here who would happily hold the couch down 24/7, but it does him good to get out and move so I make sure he gets out pretty much every day. I have another balls to the walls dog who would happily stay outside all day (we live on 20 acres), but I make sure to remind him that chilling out and relaxing is a good thing too. It's all about being sensible and treating your dog like the individual he/she is.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> I think mental stimulation might break my lot!!:lol:


Funny story...kinda!  We have family across the pond and they've got Chis who don't ever go out because 'We have a big yard they can run around in' (but they don't, they go outside to go the toilet and then come back in again'

We go visit them every year, I was over there for a couple of weeks once and bored so decided to take the Chis out. I grabbed their leads out of the cupboard and they were walking a long quite happy. We were out for maybe 10 minutes and thought is better get back and not over do it...

...then they got explosive diarrhea for three days or so after  Took em to the vets who said they had experienced 'trauma'.

:lol:

I also look after a friend' pomm occasionally who didn't really used to like walking in the cold. He would fake a limp!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon gets walked everyday, but never the same time or the same place we try to vary walks as much as possible.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Haven't walked Gruff for over a week now, as my stupid arms and legs won't do as they're told 

Normally it's yes, and approximately yes though. OH and I do a walk or run each per day, and I like it to be every day....it's part and parcel of the reason we wanted a dog. That said, on the few days when OH being away coincides with me being incapable, it doesn't appear to cause Gruff too much trouble, it's not something I'd feel bad about for a day or so, because it's so rare.

Shorty is in heart failure, so he walks when he feels like it.

As already said, individual dogs have different needs, I don't think one sze ever fits all.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Pretty much, although I'll admit that it's not unusual for them to miss a day atm. But one walk a day each is the standard (bearing in mind I mostly walk them separately because of Gracie's issues). There is no routine, we go out at any time.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, I seriously can't believe that people have time to go out two or three times a day for up to an hour or more, unless their retired Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back. If your dog gets used to going miles twice a day, what happens if one day you can't take him out then? Dog'd go bananas, at least if he's not used to it, he won't know what to expect. That's my reasoning anyway. That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes; they get at least one walk a day lasting around 1 hour, and I try to do two extra shorter walks lasting about 15 - 30 minutes first thing in the morning and at around 7pm. Their longer walks can be at any time though and I vary where we go as much as possible. 

Having just moved we are doing lots of walking as there are so many new places to explore  Kent it turns out is a lot more dog friendly than North Yorkshire.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> Wow, I seriously can't believe that people have time to go out two or three times a day for up to an hour or more, unless their retired Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back. If your dog gets used to going miles twice a day, what happens if one day you can't take him out then? Dog'd go bananas, at least if he's not used to it, he won't know what to expect. That's my reasoning anyway. That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed


Did I read somewhere that you had a border collie? I am one of the people on the forum saying that I do think sometimes people go over kill with walking every day, but 2 - 3 times a week does not seem like enough. Let alone for a collie. Do you give your dog a lot of mental stimulation and adventures to make up for the lack of walking?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dober said:


> We go visit them every year, I was over there for a couple of weeks once and bored so decided to take the Chis out. I grabbed their leads out of the cupboard and they were walking a long quite happy. We were out for maybe 10 minutes and thought is better get back and not over do it...
> 
> ...then they got explosive diarrhea for three days or so after  Took em to the vets who said they had experienced 'trauma'.


OMG! I can kinda see why the owners wouldnt walk them if they had to spend the rest of the week with a mop and bucket!!
I have heard alot of people say that they are happy with a run in the garden.
I do half agree....my lot are happy to play in the garden...
if Im out there with them, and they have been out and read the pee mails in the neighbourhood!!



Wobbles said:


> Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening,


Thats probably less then I would be happy with TBH, Id feel abit guilty and have to drag myself out!! On a bad week (when Im being a real lazy toerag!) they might get out 4 days with at least one walk being a long off lead one.

I think alot of people who walk there dogs for hours ironically are the ones that have the least time! People often compensate for the fact they go out to work by spending quality time with them in between and it makes sure the dog is tired during the day. If you are with your dog all day its much easier to see if they are desperate to get out and you can pick and choose your times.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Alice Childress said:


> Did I read somewhere that you had a border collie? I am one of the people on the forum saying that I do think sometimes people go over kill with walking every day, but 2 - 3 times a week does not seem like enough. Let alone for a collie. Do you give your dog a lot of mental stimulation and adventures to make up for the lack of walking?


I'm going to step away from the 'pooter now, because I'm in a terrible mood due to enforced inactivity and I would kill to be out with my lovely, duracell bunny of a BC right now


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

myshkin said:


> I'm going to step away from the 'pooter now, because I'm in a terrible mood due to enforced inactivity and I would kill to be out with my lovely, duracell bunny of a BC right now


 It is a rather awful thing for the OP to have said... because she cannot be arsed


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Wow, I seriously can't believe that people have time to go out two or three times a day for up to an hour or more, unless their retired Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back. If your dog gets used to going miles twice a day, what happens if one day you can't take him out then? Dog'd go bananas, at least if he's not used to it, he won't know what to expect. That's my reasoning anyway. That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed


Actually I found that, Jess when she was smaller she got 2 walks at 10am and 6pm, she became a NIGHTMARE when those times aproached, bombing round the house howling etc etc. Then she went and cut her paw, I couldn't take her out for 3 days, she went totaly mad inside. Now I have no routine for the walks I don't get that, if she is bored she will come put a nose in my lap or give me a toy, or go and look out of the door, all hints that pup wants something to do. but no longer the shouting and screaming that it's her walk time. When the shoes go on she still gets over excited.. but working on that, harder with two now though. She still gets 2 bits of exercise a day but one may be ball throwing rather than an actual walk.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Wow, I seriously can't believe that people have time to go out two or three times a day for up to an hour or more, unless their retired Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back. If your dog gets used to going miles twice a day, what happens if one day you can't take him out then? Dog'd go bananas, at least if he's not used to it, he won't know what to expect. That's my reasoning anyway. That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed


We love walking, apart from always wanting a dog we wanted a dog that could walk with us. It's not a rod for our back, it's a decision we came to when deciding why/if and when we should get a dog and roughly what temperament/build of dog we'd pick at rescue.

We do employ a dog walker for 1 of those 3 walks when I work away- but this is more about pee break/alleviating any boredom than just for the sake of having a walk- and it's a luxury we are happy to pay for

My dog gets 3 walks- of which some are as much about training and experiences /mental stimulation as they are just actual exercise- Haven't read the whole thread but I think it unfair to assume that just because someone states they take their dog out 3 times doesn't necessarily mean that whole walk is just an exercise in 'tiring out' rather than perhaps something more.

Every dog/owner is different. How on earth can we sit and judge upon each other's schedules/walking behaviours when we all have different dogs/different working hours/different lifestyles?

My dog, despite being fit and healthy never asks for a walk- he doesn't even know the word walk or walkies. When we've been away and he's been in kennels or with freidns who have different regime of walking he hasn't been a problem at all- in fact he's a lazy git when he wants to be


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Wow, I seriously can't believe that people have time to go out two or three times a day for up to an hour or more, unless their retired Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back. If your dog gets used to going miles twice a day, what happens if one day you can't take him out then? Dog'd go bananas, at least if he's not used to it, he won't know what to expect. That's my reasoning anyway. That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed


It's amazing what you can find time for if it's important to you.


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

Elvis gets walked three times a day, I work 30 hrs a week and ave two kids, I have time because I make time, he like my children takes priority over tv...I also coach hockey and have a social life.tv is of very little interest.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

You do have to wonder if Wobbles is just trying to start arguments everywhere she goes. At least, lets hope it's that for the sake of her dog.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

My dogs are walked 3 times daily without exception - well almost without exception - barring torrential rain or galeforce winds.

Unless it snows heavily I walk them for 40 mins at least early morning with my mobility scooter - damn thing won't run on deep snow. Hubby walks them after lunch for at least an hour - sometimes two (we are retired) and then again around 10pm for 15 mins or so.

ALL dogs need exercise - folks shouldn't have them if they cannot exercise them - it's as important to their well being as food and love.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> jeezus, not being rude, but how on earth do you find time to like, work, watch tv and have a life if you walk a dog two or three times every day for up to an hour?!


I have a husband and he does his bit- the dog belongs to us both. We can function hungover to take a dog out. (Scottish drinking genes)
If we're going out that night we adjust walking times.
We relax in the evenings.

Most TV is sh*te


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> You do have to wonder if Wobbles is just trying to start arguments everywhere she goes. At least, lets hope it's that for the sake of her dog.


I'm starting to think along those lines as well to be honest :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I have been made to feel like a bad owner on here by a few people because I willingly admit I don't walk Rupert every day without fail. I don't give a toss anymore though, I know my dog better than anyone on here and I can tell whether he can cope with skipping walks occasionally or not. He hasn't been out today and I have no intention of taking him. Tomorrow's walk is currently undecided.
> 
> Right now he is sound asleep on the sofa and will stay there, quite content, until dinner time. After dinner he'll quite happily mooch about with his toys until bed time.
> 
> I don't advocate not walking dogs at all, but the amount of 'I go out 365 days a year' etc that I see just annoys me a bit now. I'm not any less of an owner just because I don't go out every single day with him. Its not always possible and its not always best for the dog depending on who and what your dog is like. Only a minority obviously, but still worth mentioning I think.


Do you know what... before I got Alfie I firmly believed that dogs (like his breed) needed walking at least 2/3 times a day every day and would go a bit bonkers without it.

Alfie used to get out twice a day but it's now just once a day (he seemed to get lazier and lazier in the house after his morning walk and just sleep so clearly didn't need another one) but we're out for about 1.5-2 hours and at least half of that is playing/training (just simple sits, downs etc) and that Holy Grail of Playing With A Tennis Ball  We tend to go out at the same-ish time every day and do you know what.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...... I've created a bit of a monster actually 

We've not been out today as he's got a bit of a limp on his front left paw so I thought a day or 2 of rest was worth a try before a trip to the vets. He has been a EFFING nightmare all day... talk about needy  Winging, whining, huffing and puffing. I've filled his Kong Wobbler with tiny treats twice, we've played in the garden, he's had 3 cardboard boxes (with hidden treats) to shred, I've played tug with him and in the end I've had to just ignore him so I can get on with stuff ffs  He's now took himself to his bed, still deep-sighing though I will add.

So, yes I can now definitely see the sense in having your dog used to missing the occasional walk. I've clearly made Alfie the sort of dog that he is but I suspect it's too late to do anything about that now 

I will add though - 2 or 3 walks a WEEK is pretty poor though, especially for a Border Collie  If one couldn't be arsed to walk more often than that then maybe a less energetic breed should have been chosen...


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Did I read somewhere that you had a border collie? I am one of the people on the forum saying that I do think sometimes people go over kill with walking every day, but 2 - 3 times a week does not seem like enough. Let alone for a collie. Do you give your dog a lot of mental stimulation and adventures to make up for the lack of walking?


Yeah I got a border collie. Yes she gets mental stimulation, fetching a ball, playing hide and seek, training, learning tricks / heelwork to music and so on. In the summer she swims for ages too. I read that for collies, mental exercise is important, actually more important than physical exercise, because their a dog that are capable of thinking for themselves on tasks. So just going for a walk to the park to chase a ball would get boring very quickly.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed





Wobbles said:


> Yeah I got a border collie. Yes she gets mental stimulation, fetching a ball, playing hide and seek, training, learning tricks / heelwork to music and so on. .


I take it you live with someone else then who does all this??
(if you 'cant be arsed' to walk her more often I really cant see you doing all that extra stuff!).


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

In answer to the rod for your own back comment.

Can I skip a walk here and there or even for a few days.. absolutely. 

The mental stimulation of a shaping session tires her out much more than a romp on the heath.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> I take it you live with someone else then who does all this??
> (if you 'cant be arsed' to walk her more often I really cant see you doing all that extra stuff!).


This is what I was wondering. How does someone who cannot be arsed manage to meet all of her needs?

On top of this, walks, when done right, offer a lot of mental stimulation as well - new smells, new sights, games played with her, training opportunities, etc. Two walks a week is not enough.

Really, if TV is so important to you, why get such an intelligent, high energy breed??


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

There are odd days when we don't go out - but I find if I don't take Lilly out on wet horrible days she refuses to go in the garden and will toilet in the house, so when the weathers at it's worst I have to take them out 
I try to make sure mine are all walked 3 times a day even if it's just a quick around the block for a toilet break.
On the whole they are walked everyday but I don't stress about it if for some reason we can't get out.

Ideally winter work days it's a minimum 20 minutes at 7am, 3.30pm and 8pm
Summer work days 20 minutes 7am, 20 minutes or 1 1/2 hours at 3.30pm then either 20 minutes at 8.30pm or if they only had 20 minutes in the afternoon 1 1/2 hours at 7pm.

Non work days anything for 3 x 20 minutes to being out all day


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Chester every day.. One good long one with off lead run a bout or two 1/2 hr walks 

Mavis not every day ..because she is a lazy bugger


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I take it you live with someone else then who does all this??
> (if you 'cant be arsed' to walk her more often I really cant see you doing all that extra stuff!).


Nope I train her and stuff. I walk her too, she's mine, my responsibility. But when its peeing down with rain or bloody freezing outside, walking the dog isn't a very enticing or enjoyable thing to do, so I exercise her in the house instead.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Today I haven't because I'm waiting in for a phone call - a special one. So we've been playing games in the garden, had a groom and they are content with that. I won't get chance later as I am at work. But tomorrow the able ones are going on a long walk and the injured one is having a short one. 

We don't go same time, same place. 

With having dogs that run around a lot and one that is heavy coated - I have to watch the warmer weather. Our walks will soon be at 7/8am in the morning rather than 9/10 am. 

I don't have a life. My friends are either at work or dog walking friends. On the odd occasion we may have a meal out or I stay for a drink after work. But I prefer to take care of my money as well as my dogs.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine get walked 7 days a week rain or shine, and never at the same time, time vary depending on the time of year/weather but at the very minimum they get walked for half an hour, if its a nice day they get a longer walk usually lasting an hour or so, in the spring/summer I tent to walk them at night as its cooler and they get out for about an hour or so, depends which route I take for the walk......if I'm going to be working a longer shift I nip home and take thema quick 10 min walk round the block half way through just so they are not stuck in really, then they got their proper walk when I'm home. 
In the 4 years we have had these two dogs I think I've missed about 10 days walks through one thing or another, and they didn't seem to fussed but I still take them everyday regardless...... they didn't ask to come stay with us we chose to have them so its up to us to provide them with the best possible life 
I believe that dogs need excersize just as much as us  must be pretty **** for a dog that's stuck in all the time ...I know it drives me crazy haha


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, every day,even for just an hour. 

I don't have a garden, so need to put leads and stuff on to go out for pee's so might as well take them for a walk


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> This is what I was wondering. How does someone who cannot be arsed manage to meet all of her needs?
> 
> *On top of this, walks, when done right, offer a lot of mental stimulation as well* - new smells, new sights, games played with her, training opportunities, etc. Two walks a week is not enough.
> 
> Really, if TV is so important to you, why get such an intelligent, high energy breed??


So true, we play all sorts of games hide and seek, run walk stop, distance stays while i create sausage trees, improvise agility equipment with fallen trees etc etc the less time i have available the more I pack in.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep. Elles is normally out and about all day with either myself or hubby, or both so she runs around with me at the yard or hubby at work and we intersperse that with walks, interactions and training for her. At the weekends she usually goes on long treks around the South West, to beaches, woodland and moorland, sometimes visiting all 3 in one day. She doesn't always get there in the car either, she's been on the train and buses. She visits friends and relatives and just generally has a good time being taken out and about. 

A minimum for her if neither of us are going anywhere, or when she's in season is 2 walks a day, 1 1/2 hours in the morning and same again in the afternoon, usually with some house games in between. There are two circular routes we take her on, the brook and the river, so she'll do brook in the morning and river in the afternoon, or vice-versa. That's quite rare though.

Our lifestyle suits an active breed such as a Border Collie, we already do all the walks, she just happens to come along and make it more fun and interesting for us than it was already.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

We've always walked our dogs twice a day, with a rule that if the weather is awful then just once will suffice, even if it's just a quick walk trot around the block.

Not always at the same time every day though, although we've always aimed for morning/evening split.

You've only got to see their reaction when it looks like the lead's coming out to know that there's nothing better in their life as far as they're concerned 

In fact Jack now gets walked 3 times a day usually as he's riddled with arthritis and spondylosis and we need to keep him moving. Toys are now too dull for words, and the only things he enjoys are walks, food and cuddles. And food and cuddles aren't going to keep his muscles in any sort of condition to combat the arthritis.

Mind you, his 3 walks a day still take up less time than one of his previous walks used to. 10 mins dawdling along sniffing every single tree, blade of grass, lamp post takes us, oh, about 100yards now.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Nope I train her and stuff. I walk her too, she's mine, my responsibility. But when its peeing down with rain or bloody freezing outside, walking the dog isn't a very enticing or enjoyable thing to do, so I exercise her in the house instead.


It shouldn't be about what you want, it's about what your dog NEEDS. You might not like going out in the rain but I'm sure your dog doesn't mind.
Mine get twice a day every day. On rare occassions they may only get one walk. Obviously elderly, injured or sick dogs would be an exception and for others missing the occassional walk wont kill them but your attitude is disgusting :mad5:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

When I'm working the boys get a morning walk that's always at the same time, in one of 4 places as they can all get an offlead run.

Our afternoon/evening walk is dependent on when I get home, and can be wherever I feel like going. The boys get a toilet break in the middle of the day as well.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> So true, we play all sorts of games hide and seek, run walk stop, distance stays while i create sausage trees, improvise agility equipment with fallen trees etc etc the less time i have available the more I pack in.


This is it. The outside world is a giant playground and every excursion is a training opportunity.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

something ridiculous said:


> It shouldn't be about what you want, it's about what your dog NEEDS. You might not like going out in the rain but I'm sure your dog doesn't mind.
> Mine get twice a day every day. On rare occassions they may only get one walk. Obviously elderly, injured or sick dogs would be an exception and for others missing the occassional walk wont kill them but your attitude is disgusting :mad5:


My dog is perfectly happy and content. She gets to use her brain, which is what she's meant to do.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> My dog is perfectly happy and content. She gets to use her brain, which is what she's meant to do.


So what do you do with her and for how long each day?


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Nope I train her and stuff. I walk her too, she's mine, my responsibility. But when its peeing down with rain or bloody freezing outside, walking the dog isn't a very enticing or enjoyable thing to do, so I exercise her in the house instead.


Rain, snow, ice, meteor shower, nuclear attack. Nothing stops the highlight of my day. Get out of yer bunker and get walking.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, my dogs get walked daily without fail and yes it's usually around the same time as I have my own routine in life that dictates when the dogs go out. They have anywhere from 45 minutes to 2 hours off lead exercise and on the days their walk is shorter, I try and fit some training or games in. They only get walked once a day though.

I dont think i'm making a rod for my own back or creating adrenaline junkies that need to go out by walking them daily. There have been times when they have been injured and have been unable to go out but the dogs cope with this well. Although I have to admit once they do get out again they go a bit wild!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes every day, if its a working day it's twice a day usually around the same times. If its a day off they normally get 1 big walk sometimes they might get 2.


----------



## loopyforlabs (Apr 4, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> Yes, every day,even for just an hour.
> 
> I don't have a garden, so need to put leads and stuff on to go out for pee's so might as well take them for a walk


I have a postage stamp for a garden so I'm the same. I have heard labradors should have at least two hours of exercise a day. Mine get between 1-2 hours generally. Less if we are using a ball because it's quite intensive exercise and I do worry about hips, joints etc.

Could too much exercise lead to problems like arthritis etc? I am always very wary about making them run too hard, for too long when it comes to chasing a ball. (I often walk them on leads too so not always ball play).


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

something ridiculous said:


> So what do you do with her and for how long each day?


I've already said, training, play fetch, teach her tricks, heelwork to music, play tug, hide and seek, find the item and so on.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I've already said, training, play fetch, teach her tricks, heelwork to music, play tug, hide and seek, find the item and so on.


for how long a day?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Twice each day - morning and afternoon/early evening.

At least one will be off lead - normally both. 


At the moment though, she is housebound as she is in season.


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

We do, because we have to work around feeding time, so in the morning, we go out 2 hours after breakfast, and in the afteroon, 2 hours before dinner time (her's not ours )


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Every day, even if it's just a short stroll. It's always on lead and not at set times.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I really don't feel by walking my dogs everyday I'm creating 'a rod for my own back'. It's what they need for both their physical and mental well being. It's what I committed to when I made the decision to have a dog in my life. 

Walks aren't just about trudging through the mud on a cold, wet day. We can go out for 2+ hours and only cover a mile or so sometimes; we stop and do training, play hide and seek and play fetch, or just chill in the sun. It's not the physical activity that's so important, it's the chance for my dog's to de stress, use their natural instinct to sniff and 'hunt', let off steam. Our dogs require very little from us really, but we do owe them at least the chance to just 'be a dog' everyday.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> And around the same time?


Yes and no!

Zara and Oscar are walked each and everyday come rain hail or shine but the times vary depending on what we're doing.

If they think we're taking the dog p155 and stringing things out a little too long they will come to remind us that it's time to go out.


----------



## loopyforlabs (Apr 4, 2013)

Something many of you will probably have seen but I think it's always worth remembering - especially commandment number 4. Walks are a huge part of a dog's enjoyment and builds on your bond with them. They can't just watch tv or choose to go to a friend's house. My thoughts are that, unfortunately, they are not with us long and, when they are gone, I don't ever want to be left thinking 'I could have made their life much more fulfilling for them' or feeling guilty because I didn't take the chance to spend as much quality time with them as I could. 

You are your dog's life so make sure you are worthy of being his/her everything.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Wow, I seriously can't believe that people have time to go out two or three times a day for up to an hour or more, unless their retired Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back. If your dog gets used to going miles twice a day, what happens if one day you can't take him out then? Dog'd go bananas, at least if he's not used to it, he won't know what to expect. That's my reasoning anyway. That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed


Mine's used to a proper walk every day with only the occasional one missed. He's just gone 10 days without any real walks, just a trip to the nearest molehill and back to toilet because I injured my back and could barely walk. He's not pestered for walks or anything. He was starting to climb the walls by day 10 but it's a long time for an active dog to go without exercise. I don't feel I'm making a rod for my own back by taking my dog out pretty much every day, both of us benefit from the exercise and it's not like we have to be out 3 hours a day. Some days he'll get a half hour leash walk up to meet my husband from work, others he'll get a couple of hours off leash. He's happy either way.

2-3 times a week is far less than I'd be comfortable with giving. Especially with an active breed like a collie.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Wobbles
> Wow, I seriously can't believe that people have time to go out two or three times a day for up to an hour or more, unless their retired Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back. If your dog gets used to going miles twice a day, what happens if one day you can't take him out then? Dog'd go bananas, at least if he's not used to it, he won't know what to expect. That's my reasoning anyway. That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed


If you can't be arsed why did you get a dog? It's our responsibility to walk our dogs.

Walks aren't just about exercise, but about mental stimulation, change of surroundings, etc.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

yep most days either two short walks or one longish walk a day , mostly offlead , we have missed the odd day because of illness ect but i don't like missing walks because i feel bad about him being cooped up all day.

plus i enjoy walking him  

to be honest OP if you cant be bothered to take your dog out then why get such a high energy breed ? surely a border collie needs more than a few walks a week?! i originally wanted a bigger dog but i knew i wouldn't feel like i was giving it the amount of time needed so picked a breed that fits in with our lifestyle ..


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

loopyforlabs said:


> I have a postage stamp for a garden so I'm the same. I have heard labradors should have at least two hours of exercise a day. Mine get between 1-2 hours generally. Less if we are using a ball because it's quite intensive exercise and I do worry about hips, joints etc.
> 
> Could too much exercise lead to problems like arthritis etc? I am always very wary about making them run too hard, for too long when it comes to chasing a ball. (I often walk them on leads too so not always ball play).


I don't worry about free running but I do limit things like chasing a ball coz Spencer will carry on until he's exhausted if I don't and I don't see how that can be good for them. I doubt he's over exercising on a 3 hour walk mostly off leash or on a long line though. He might do a bit of running but most of the time he's trotting, stopping and starting to sniff, pee and investigate things.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

just noticed you say you do 'mental stimulation' instead of walks because she's a collie , i assume when people say that collies need lots of mental stimulation that means as well as plenty of physical exercise ?? . i would imagine it would take a lot of inside games / training to wear a collie out , i know my little crestie could play fetch and do training for hours if i let him but i still walk him as well just so he can get a change of surroundings and fresh air ect


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Well like I said, I can't walk mine really, he's currently hobbling about because I walked him slowly to the shop in the next street.

We do a couple of hours of clicker training a day (spread out, obviously) play find with his food and toys, he has a load of those interactive puzzle type toys - nothing I do with him inside tires him out like a bit of running and bouncing about outside does, or makes him as happy as playing like that either.

It's one thing to miss the odd walk, or do shorter ones and of course people all have different circumstances. I don't understand why someone would choose not to walk their dog though, not when they're both capable of it.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

I must say I also disagree with not people not walking a bitch a season. It needs a walk just like any other dog.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Everyday come rain or shine,the only time I havent walked mine was when I was too ill to go out. I have worked today but took the boy out as soon as I got home or else if I sit down I wouldnt want to go out again.I took I think it was Boredom Busters advice(sorry if Ive got the wrong person) and been throwing treats in the undergrowth for Bramble and let him hunt them out.We have had two days of lovely enjoyable walks.


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes usually twice a day everyday unless I'm ill, it's a necessity for my dog I wouldn't get peace in the evenings otherwise!

Two days a week for a dog let alone a border collie is outrageous, why get a dog if you don't enjoy walking?
Mine is only a chi but he'd be crawling up the walls if he only had that much walking.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a BC and we walk her everyday, if the weather is terrible it will just be a quick on lead walk maybe twice. On days like this we do extra training, give lots of Kongs ect.

On a normal day we do a off lead walk to a local field and play with a ball or frisby for around 40 mins twice a day now its lighter in the evening. With a few on lead walks too.

We take her on what i call adventures, which is when we go to a country park or a walk we dont usually do today we went on an adventure to a beach we have only been to once, and tomorrow we are going on an adventure to a light house for her birthday walk!

Plus we do lots of mental stimulation stuff like Kongs, wobblers, stag bars and teach tricks most days.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I swear down I thought I was going to have to decide when was the *right time* to let Rupert go and have him PTS when he was only 2, his skin was that bad. If that sort of experience doesn't put things in perspective I don't know what does, but Rupert is my everything and I will go to the moon and back and spend every penny I have to do the very best that I possibly can for him. If a dog needs a 2 hour run every day fine, but mine doesn't. When he is in a lot of pain or has a serious rash skipping walks for a few days is the least of our worries. Like today, no walk and tomorrow probably no walk. Rashes for him must be kept very clean (he's had baths in pure hibiscrub on a weekly basis as directed by his specialist), and if not we run the risk of it getting worse. This means definite use of steroids, which put him more at risk of another bout of pancreatitis like last year which is why I am so desperate for him to be steroid free. When he has a flair up like today, walks shoot way to the bottom of my list and I don't feel at all bad for it. Rupert has enjoyed himself by sitting in the armchair watching people and cars go past in between snoozing in the sun today, and it wont do him harm to do it again tomorrow, either.

I don't even know who is talking to who on this thread anymore really, but I am very confident that I give Rupert all that he needs and more. I'd know if he wasn't getting everything he needed because he would let me know 



Coffee said:


> Do you know what... before I got Alfie I firmly believed that dogs (like his breed) needed walking at least 2/3 times a day every day and would go a bit bonkers without it.
> 
> Alfie used to get out twice a day but it's now just once a day (he seemed to get lazier and lazier in the house after his morning walk and just sleep so clearly didn't need another one) but we're out for about 1.5-2 hours and at least half of that is playing/training (just simple sits, downs etc) and that Holy Grail of Playing With A Tennis Ball  We tend to go out at the same-ish time every day and do you know what.....
> 
> ...


I think some dogs do really well with routine and like it. I don't know if I've conditioned mine to be this way but they are both great with change and just go along with the flow. I've always been a student since I've had Rupert (he's nearly 5) and with timetable changes and school/uni holidays I'm around then not around then around at different times etc. He did get restless if I walked him at the same time all the time (like when I got in) so I stopped. He copes so well without routine though and I can imagine some dogs really don't.

Maybe Alfie just needs routine, might be nothing to do with you or how you walk him. Rupert is too used to being whisked off to the vet, poked and prodded and then sent home with a cone around his head randomly and regularly to care about routine


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

hippymama said:


> to be honest OP if you cant be bothered to take your dog out then why get such a high energy breed ? surely a border collie needs more than a few walks a week?! i originally wanted a bigger dog but i knew i wouldn't feel like i was giving it the amount of time needed so picked a breed that fits in with our lifestyle ..


Id agree with this. I was brutally honest when I got my dogs about how much exercise I was likely to do with them (and wether I would rather spend time on the sofa watching tv!). That is why I got the Chi's and Chi crosses...I know that I can meet their exercise requirements and they will enjoy snuggling up on the sofa with me in between. 
I would never get a BC unless I was prepared to walk it for an hour a day and do plenty of training too. I grew up with a BC and no way would I have the energy for one now!!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

No and no

Sometimes they get more than one walk a day, sometimes they get none. Mostly they get one walk a day 6 days a week. They seldom go two days running without a walk and when it does happen I am crippled with my back condition and can't walk. I never ever walk them in the morning before I go to work. They go to all different places at all different times of the day and night so they don't get upset if they don't get a walk because they don't have a routine.

It doesn't have any negative impact on their lives that I can see.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Id agree with this. I was brutally honest when I got my dogs about how much exercise I was likely to do with them (and wether I would rather spend time on the sofa watching tv!). That is why I got the Chi's and Chi crosses...I know that I can meet their exercise requirements and they will enjoy snuggling up on the sofa with me in between.
> I would never get a BC unless I was prepared to walk it for an hour a day and do plenty of training too. I grew up with a BC and no way would I have the energy for one now!!


Well that's the thing - you pick a breed that suits you rather than imposing your lifestyle on a dog that won't enjoy it, surely?

Ironically I have Brock because I wanted to do lots of walking (I was a couple of years between dogs and really missed it) and was thinking of doing agility with him, lol


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Not everyday but certainly most. And not at the same times, but generally around about midday...


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

something ridiculous said:


> for how long a day?


Depends, she'll play fetch on and off all day, but training or learning tricks is usually for about 15-25 minutes at a time. I was taught little and often is the best way to train a dog, or they just get bored and switch off.



hippymama said:


> yep most days either two short walks or one longish walk a day , mostly offlead , we have missed the odd day because of illness ect but i don't like missing walks because i feel bad about him being cooped up all day.
> 
> plus i enjoy walking him
> 
> to be honest OP if you cant be bothered to take your dog out then why get such a high energy breed ? surely a border collie needs more than a few walks a week?! i originally wanted a bigger dog but i knew i wouldn't feel like i was giving it the amount of time needed so picked a breed that fits in with our lifestyle ..


Because I didn't want any other breed whatsoever. It was a BC or nothing, anything else was out of the question and wouldn't do ever.



hippymama said:


> just noticed you say you do 'mental stimulation' instead of walks because she's a collie , i assume when people say that collies need lots of mental stimulation that means as well as plenty of physical exercise ?? . i would imagine it would take a lot of inside games / training to wear a collie out , i know my little crestie could play fetch and do training for hours if i let him but i still walk him as well just so he can get a change of surroundings and fresh air ect


Mental stimulation is more important in a breed bred to use its brain. She could run around after a ball for over an hour, or be taught a new trick and it will occupy her mind much better than a walk on the lead ever will. Likewise, swimming in the river for 30 minutes tires her more than running could. She is not the type of dog who will exercise on a lead.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

One of my biggest regrets with Rupert was that I couldn't go out and do nice long walks with him. I had a collie and a rottie mix growing up and while in bad weather they only got about an hour a day on the field in nice weather we could be out 5 or 6 hours a day and I loved it. I really missed being able to do it with Rupert. I've gotta admit, there are days I really can't be bothered walking Spen but once I actually get out I usually enjoy it and can be out far longer than anticipated. 

I wanted a fairly high energy dog coz it forces me to get out. I don't feel it's fair on Spencer not to give him a walk most days, he's young, fit and healthy and keeping him cooped up in a flat just seems wrong to me. I felt terribly guilty the 10 days I simply couldn't walk him, there's no way I'd not walk him that long unless it were absolutely necessary.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

A border collie was also bred to use it's legs for many hours a day over various terrain - this is why they have stamina. Yes, they need mental stimulation but they also need physical stimulation in an equal amount IMO.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Depends, she'll play fetch on and off all day, but training or learning tricks is usually for about 15-25 minutes at a time. I was taught little and often is the best way to train a dog, or they just get bored and switch off.
> 
> *Because I didn't want any other breed whatsoever. It was a BC or nothing, anything else was out of the question and wouldn't do ever*.
> 
> ...


On a scale of 'mental stimulation' where does playing fetch in or outside a house and seeing/smelling/hearing different things on a walk with you fit???

I would argue that the process of fetch, once taught, does not necessarily offer anymore mental stimulation than being outside walking in an ever changing environment?


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

tabulahrasa said:


> Well that's the thing - you pick a breed that suits you rather than imposing your lifestyle on a dog that won't enjoy it, surely?


We got a breed that meant we would have to change our lifestyle rather than something that would easily fit in.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky doesn't go every single day, she does go most days though. Sometimes once, sometimes twice and sometimes 3 times a day. We don't have a set routine either.
We play in the garden every day and she gets lots of mental stimulation every day too.

On the occasional day we don't go out she isn't any different to if we've been on a 5 mile walk, just potters around the garden as usual and lounges around.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Seems pretty selfish to get a dog if you can't be bothered giving it the exercise it needs.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Depends, she'll play fetch on and off all day, but training or learning tricks is usually for about 15-25 minutes at a time. I was taught little and often is the best way to train a dog, or they just get bored and switch off.
> 
> *Because I didn't want any other breed whatsoever. It was a BC or nothing, anything else was out of the question and wouldn't do ever.*
> 
> Mental stimulation is more important in a breed bred to use its brain. She could run around after a ball for over an hour, or be taught a new trick and it will occupy her mind much better than a walk on the lead ever will. Likewise, swimming in the river for 30 minutes tires her more than running could. She is not the type of dog who will exercise on a lead.


why did you want a border collie ? if you were so commited to having a high energy breed then surely you would just accept that they _need_ a certain amount of exercise and do it even if you don't like it all the time  , I could have gone and gotten myself a golden retriever or a lab but i knew with everything else going on in my life it wasn't the best breed at the time so i compromised and found a breed that fits in with how much time, money and space i have .... ironically he gets more exercise and training than lots of bigger dogs i know


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Well Tilly managed to "survive" waiting until 5pm instead of her normal 2 -3pm today & we just got back from a lovely walk
I hate the way she follows me around from 2pm onwards so at 4pm I had a mad ball play with her in the garden & then she settled down until I was ready at 5pm. I am going to try & change her routine at weekends, especially now it's lighter. It's just that in the week I get in from work around 2.30pm & take her straightaway having been left since 8am - but I don't want to particulary do it that early at weekends or my days working from home. I am going to try harder to break the routine!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sharloid said:


> We got a breed that meant we would have to change our lifestyle rather than something that would easily fit in.


We've done the same, organised our life around the dogs, rather than the dogs around our life


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

sharloid said:


> We got a breed that meant we would have to change our lifestyle rather than something that would easily fit in.


That's the same thing though  you're doing what the dog needs, not making the dog suit your activity level.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

tabulahrasa said:


> That's the same thing though  you're doing what the dog needs, not making the dog suit your activity level.


I see what you mean- depends though--- I know my pal's dad retired, did hee haw exercise.. had a heart attack, not a bad one but needed to change his ways, was encouraged to start gentle walking.. after a few weeks he fancied some company and he and the missus decided on a dog- that he would walk...

Maybe some people change by deciding on a dog as the catalyst?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> It was a BC or nothing, anything else was out of the question and wouldn't do ever.


Sorry, but that smacks so much of spoilt brat to me! And attitudes like this are why there are so many dogs in rescue, because people want a certain type of dog but don't research into the dog's needs 



Wobbles said:


> Mental stimulation is more important in a breed bred to use its brain. She could run around after a ball for over an hour, or be taught a new trick and it will occupy her mind much better than a walk on the lead ever will. Likewise, swimming in the river for 30 minutes tires her more than running could. She is not the type of dog who will exercise on a lead.


Mental and physical stimulation are both as important as each other in collies I think, they are bright, high energy dogs. Out of interest, how long is your dog walked for on the 2 or 3 times a week she gets out?


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Sorry, but that smacks so much of spoilt brat to me! And attitudes like this are why there are so many dogs in rescue, because people want a certain type of dog but don't research into the dog's needs
> 
> Mental and physical stimulation are both as important as each other in collies I think, they are bright, high energy dogs. Out of interest, how long is your dog walked for on the 2 or 3 times a week she gets out?


Maybe depends what time Jezza Kyle is on or if it's a repeat


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Julesky said:


> Maybe some people change by deciding on a dog as the catalyst?


Absolutely, I said earlier, I got Brock because I missed walking - I don't walk anywhere without a dog, not if I can help it. But I thought carefully about what a realistic amount was, there's no way in the world I'd get something like a husky - because that is just too active for me and it wouldn't be fair.

I like longish country walks and live somewhere I can do that, I quite fancied a bit of agility so I picked a breed that would be happy with that level of activity but that wasn't as high maintenance (exercise wise) as some other working breeds.

If I wasn't willing to do that much, I'd have picked a less energetic breed again.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven and Flint get out every day apart from about once a month when I don't take them out.

I have a disability and when I'm not feeling very well I take them to the dog park and then for a walk around the park,including the dog park we are out for 1-2 hours.

When I'm feeling ok we go for longer walks.

They usually only get 2 walks a day and not at the same time.The first one is usually late morning or early afternoon and the 2nd one is in the evening.

If I can't go out because of my illness,the dogs join me in bed for a duvet day.

Both dogs are very settled in the house whether they get out for 1 hour or in Cravens case 8 hours.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Times vary depending on my working hours but Ringo generally gets a couple of walks of 30 mins or more, plus another three 10-15 minute walks daily. If I'm off work, he'll sometimes get an extended 60 min+ walk, and he always gets one at the weekend. He's a lazy sod though so none are particularly strenuous, he spends most of his off lead time following his nose in the never ending quest for scraps of food, or indeed scraps of anything that might be edible....

I like walking my dog and am used to being out in all kinds of weathers so unless it's really bad, we'll still go for walks. I'd still be wary of getting a border collie, husky or any kind of dog that needs lots of exercise though. And I don't understand some of the people I see with dogs who only seem to take them out to do their business and nothing else. Seems pointless?


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

tabulahrasa said:


> Absolutely, I said earlier, I got Brock because I missed walking - I don't walk anywhere without a dog, not if I can help it. But I thought carefully about what a realistic amount was, *there's no way in the world I'd get something like a husky - because that is just too active for me* and it wouldn't be fair.
> 
> I like longish country walks and live somewhere I can do that, I quite fancied a bit of agility so I picked a breed that would be happy with that level of activity but that wasn't as high maintenance (exercise wise) as some other working breeds.
> 
> If I wasn't willing to do that much, I'd have picked a less energetic breed again.


Active? I just had to force mine off the setee to do some clicker training.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine get walked every day but not always at the same time. Although I think buster much prefers to stay snoozing in front of the fire all day. Lazy git.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

soulful dog said:


> And I don't understand some of the people I see with dogs who only seem to take them out to do their business and nothing else. Seems pointless?


Thing aren't always what they seem  I've had a couple of people have a go at me for not walking Spencer coz all they've seen me do is take him to the nearest tree for a pee and back in again.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Isnt this a similar thread to the on/off lead walks one? By that I mean that this feels like an inane discussion about what is or isnt right for our dogs ...as if we dont already know


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Generally I walk mine everyday for about an hour, but it's not because I think they need it, they don't especially... It's because I enjoy it and so do they. Our usual walk would be an hour through the woods and fields, but sometimes we can be out all afternoon, or sometimes it could be a quick run round the block.

There are times when I just don't get time though, or I'm not well and we don't go. Never have they suffered because of this, and infact I think they appreciate a rest from time to time (Rufus especially.. I sometimes have to drag him out). Yes, dogs need exercise, but you know your dog and you know how much or how little they need.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Unless she is injured and is physically unable to go out, Bo get walked every day without fail. The vast majority of the time she gets two walks per day but occasionally just gets the one long walk. Length and times differ but she typically gets around 2 hours per day, a mix of on and off the lead but preferably off. She is a working pointer breed and lives for her walks. I would NEVER deprive her of what she lives for because I "couldn't be arsed"; what an awful attitude. I got her because I wanted a high energy dog to do a lot of exercise with and that is exactly what I got.

Dex (10 year old Lab) will fit in wherever. He always gets at least one walk but it is usually two.

Tilly (Yorkie) doesn't get walked every day, more like every other day. Mainly because she doesn't need much exercise but also because it is difficult juggling all three of them. I prefer to take her out on a separate walk on her own and for practicalities sake, this isn't always possible on a daily basis. She really couldn't care less and is a very easy dog; far more practical for the average pet owner.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Most days, sometimes miss the odd day, in season girls don't get walked for weeks - just out in the garden for a play, My lot would be quite happy never to be walked. They enjoy it, but would rather be on the sofa at home. Times vary, usually 10-11am then 7-7.30pm various places, field, beach. If its hammering down outside we don't bother as nobody enjoys it.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Mine get varying length walks every day and some days have a rest day. I don't feed them the same amount every day either so mix it all up. I read an article a while ago that said dogs get accustomed to the exercise they are given whether it be 30 minutes a day or 4 hours a day and it doesn't 'stretch' them. I prefer to throw in shorter high energy walks and longer runs or gentle walks.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I never walk my dogs, I hate 'walking' .................................





























however they accompany me everyday down to the horses, have 13 acres plus to romp around in, sometimes they accompany me out when I ride - they were with me today for 6 hrs and have just had tea and are sparko-ed out in their bed x perfect x


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

something ridiculous said:


> I must say I also disagree with not people not walking a bitch a season. It needs a walk just like any other dog.


I used to agree, but since gathering others opinions on here, I have thought about it, and keeping a bitch in is by far the safest and fairest thing to do.

1) It will cause havoc with entire males and their owners
2) I don't want my bitch mated by an 'unknown' dog
3) I don't want 3 dogs waiting at my door ready for my bitch having followed the scent home
4) Bitches want to mate as much as a dog, so they may run off to find a dog


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Julesky said:


> On a scale of 'mental stimulation' where does playing fetch in or outside a house and seeing/smelling/hearing different things on a walk with you fit???
> 
> I would argue that the process of fetch, once taught, does not necessarily offer anymore mental stimulation than being outside walking in an ever changing environment?


Well I would think it takes quite a bit of brain work to learn how to walk on two legs when your designed to walk on four. Or to do certain movements in time to a record track.



simplysardonic said:


> Sorry, but that smacks so much of spoilt brat to me! And attitudes like this are why there are so many dogs in rescue, because people want a certain type of dog but don't research into the dog's needs
> 
> Mental and physical stimulation are both as important as each other in collies I think, they are bright, high energy dogs. Out of interest, how long is your dog walked for on the 2 or 3 times a week she gets out?


I wanted a BC, have always wanted a BC, since I was about 8 years old,having been around them on a farm since I was tiny. I love them, my aunt had a gorgeous one who I adored and would spend hours with. Unfortunately she was shot after going mental and attacking the sheep.

But I still wanted a collie, everyone I knew said not to get one, and my folks (who are not dog people at all) did not want a dog in the house ever, especially not a " big, nutcase hardwork thing that would stink when wet and shed hair everywhere". But I kept harping on for one, and they got me a dog in the hope it would shut me up.

Unfortunately it was as far removed from what I wanted as you could get, and after two years of saying nothing, I realised it was never going to do as a substitute, and after a _lot_ of persuading, they finally agreed to a small collie. Which I later discovered was never meant to happen and they were secretly hoping a small collie would never be found. The single only reason I have Meg is because my aunt had secretly had a puppy kept for me on a farm, and took me to fetch her at six weeks old, on the quiet.

It was my childhood dream to own a collie. All my friends wanted flash cars and glittering careers, but all I wanted in the world was a sheepdog. That's why no other breed would do. As my folks found out the hard way, I hadn't just wanted a dog, I'd wanted a very specific dog.

As to how long I take her out, it varies, sometimes half an hour and I run her crazy for that time, or a more leisurely pace for two hours or more. In the warmer/ summer I can be out with her all afternoon.



Julesky said:


> Maybe depends what time Jezza Kyle is on or if it's a repeat


Urgh god, no way! Detest that man and his disgusting, appalling excuse for a show Should be perma banned off the tv.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Well I would think it takes quite a bit of brain work to learn how to walk on two legs when your designed to walk on four. Or to do certain movements in time to a record track.
> 
> I wanted a BC, have always wanted a BC, since I was about 8 years old,having been around them on a farm since I was tiny. I love them, my aunt had a gorgeous one who I adored and would spend hours with. Unfortunately she was shot after going mental and attacking the sheep.
> 
> ...


What happened to the original dog they brought you?!?!?!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Morning and Evening without fail....


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Wow, I seriously can't believe that people have time to go out two or three times a day for up to an hour or more, unless their retired Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back. If your dog gets used to going miles twice a day, what happens if one day you can't take him out then? Dog'd go bananas, at least if he's not used to it, he won't know what to expect. That's my reasoning anyway. That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed


You know what, I've held back from replying to you as I know it would just wind me up. Well now you have succeeded. From what you have said, I don't think you are fit to own a dog, let alone an active dog like a Border Collie. *2 days per week*, that is PATHETIC. I go to college and get up at 6am on college days to make sure my dog is walked/trained, and come home at 5pm and take her straight out. Maybe this is why your dog doesn't behave itself - you can't be bothered. My dog was better behaved at 20 weeks than yours is a 5/6 years from your posts, simply because I have invested time and commitment to her whereas you can't be bothered. I know everyone hates Cesar Milan on here (I'm not a fan either), but this is one thing he says that makes sense 'exercise, discipline and affection, in that order'. Without adequate exercise, your dog cannot be happy.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> But I kept harping on for one, and they got me a dog in the hope it would shut me up.
> 
> Unfortunately it was as far removed from what I wanted as you could get, and after two years of saying nothing, I realised it was never going to do as a substitute, and after a _lot_ of persuading, they finally agreed to a small collie.


I am absolutely speechless. I really am.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Erm why are you still replying to this - it's obvious the OP is a delusional spoilt child and even the small animal forum didn't want to know. 

Whatever you say - you're just going to get more wound up by it. 

Bottom line - SOME people aren't fit to own dogs - or any animal for that matter.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

My boys are walked at least twice a day come rain or shine. Sadly not by me due to illness, my OH does it. There's nothing I miss more than going on long walks with the dogs.

Because of my care needs, and because the OH works, they only get about 15/20 mins in the morning and about 40 mins to an hour in the afternoon or evening but they are quite happy with that, along with their toys, plays with each other and the training sessions I do on the days I'm able to.

Rolo lives for his walks and I think it would be cruel for him not go out on a daily basis; when I was well, we'd go out for 2+ hours a day. Since he's turned 4 though, he's calmed down a lot and is quite happy to sleep on the sofa for most of the time!

Elmo is seriously lazy and probably wouldn't be bothered if he didn't go out everyday!

Luna was a different creature and really started to suffer when my illness and our situation meant the walks had to be reduced right down. No amount of Kongs or stagbars were enough for her but being a Breagle cross, it's understandable which is why we had to find another home for her. It would've been selfish for us to have kept her IMO as we tried everything we could but she just wasn't happy. She's the kind of girl who would like every day to be one big walk!

ETA: Wow, Wobbles, you are actually unbelievable!


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

yep every single day no matter the weather. She gets a minimum of 5 miles with me and then half an hour round the block before bed with the OH. The only days she does less is when we go to her friends house and then its 2 miles but she does double that with running and interactions etc so it mkes up for itself. I strive for more around the 7-10 mile distance though and her 5 mile days are the easy ones for her. She the laziest active dog I know!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> I am absolutely speechless. I really am.


Why? If you deliberately want something specific and someone gets you the complete opposite your hardly going to jump for joy are you? Bit like asking for a specific mobile phone you really really want for Christmas and getting one nothing like it. You've only got it for the sake of getting one.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He gets walked most days but he won't walk in the rain.

I'm half convinced Wobbles is just out to cause trouble, it's better than thinking she actually owns the animals she says she does :001_unsure:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Why? If you deliberately want something specific and someone gets you the complete opposite your hardly going to jump for joy are you? Bit like asking for a specific mobile phone you really really want for Christmas and getting one nothing like it.


Or, you could be the mature person and realize that the thing you desire isn't suitable for your lifestyle. So you either change your lifestyle to accommodate that thing or you choose something alternative.

I wouldn't even contemplate getting a highly active breed of dog and only taking it out twice a week because I "couldn't be arsed". It is called selfish.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Why? If you deliberately want something specific and someone gets you the complete opposite your hardly going to jump for joy are you? Bit like asking for a specific mobile phone you really really want for Christmas and getting one nothing like it. You've only got it for the sake of getting one.


..... Any answer to my earlier question then??


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> ..... Any answer to my earlier question then??


What question?


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes mine get walked everyday no matter what, Mylo I could maybe get away with cutting out a walk but not Zab. He'll drive me up the wall if he's not walked, he stares you out and just stands there like he's doing now but it's for his tea this time round. 

Mylo gets walked first thing for about 15-20mins on a work day
then Zab goes out alone for his main walk 

and then I take them both out together around 7-8ish just to settle them for the night.

But on days like today (off work) they've both had a good run so they won't be going out again.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> What question?





Micky93 said:


> What happened to the original dog they brought you?!?!?!


....


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

my dog is a breed which needs absolutely minimal exercise (greyhound). She is walked daily, at least 40-60 mins in one or 2 walks. Sometimes we do quick walks/jogs, sometimes slower paced sniffing walks. Usually mid-morning, but sometime mid-afternoon. I can't do evening or later walks as I have young children and I'm a single mum, that's also why I can't do early morning walks (but will do in approx 8 years time  ).
I haven't read all of this thread but I am bit gobsmacked that someone might walk a bc 2-3 times a week citing "the evening is my tv time" or words to that effect. omg. Poor dog.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

walked every day to some degree unless my agoraphobia is *really* bad - in which case they may get a single day off in the very unlikely case my mum can't walk them.

If they have more than 2 days in a row of a 'splash and dash' - 10-20 min walk for pee and poop only, no playtime - then no matter how much training and play I do inside with them or in the garden they start getting naughty. I have young, energetic and intelligent dogs so they need to get mentally stimulating walks (well all dogs need that but brainy dogs are more creative in the mischief they get up to when they don't get it)

Wobble, I sincerely hope you are winding people up - if your TV is more important than your dog then I hope you sort your priorities


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Why? If you deliberately want something specific and someone gets you the complete opposite your hardly going to jump for joy are you? Bit like asking for a specific mobile phone you really really want for Christmas and getting one nothing like it. You've only got it for the sake of getting one.


Orrr you could just be grateful that someone has gone out of their way to do something nice for you


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Why? If you deliberately want something specific and someone gets you the complete opposite your hardly going to jump for joy are you? Bit like asking for a specific mobile phone you really really want for Christmas and getting one nothing like it. You've only got it for the sake of getting one.


I actually can't believe you've just compared a dog to a phone!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> ....


Still got it. It's more a family dog though, I've got none to very little bond with him. When I was younger, when I got him, I (wrongly) blamed him for the fact I couldn't have a collie, so I resented him, not realising it was actually my folks who were preventing it. Deciding if I couldn't have the right dog, I'd rather have no dog, I blanked him out and ignored him. Stupid and childish yes, but I was a kid. As a result, I've never been able to bond with him properly, the way an owner should do with a dog. Similar to a mother who simply can't bond with her baby. He's 12 now, so I guess I never will either.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

so just to check wobbles , you pestered your parents for a dog and even though they didn't want one they eventualy compromised and got you a dog but that wasn't good enough , you finally get the dog you want and now you cant even be bothered to walk her because you'll miss out on watching tv?!....


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Still got it. It's more a family dog though, I've got none to very little bond with him. When I was younger, when I got him, I (wrongly) blamed him for the fact I couldn't have a collie, so I resented him, not realising it was actually my folks who were preventing it. Deciding if I couldn't have the right dog, I'd rather have no dog, I blanked him out and ignored him. Stupid and childish yes, but I was a kid. As a result, I've never been able to bond with him properly, the way an owner should do with a dog. Similar to a mother who simply can't bond with her baby. He's 12 now, so I guess I never will either.


wow that's really messed up....


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Orrr you could just be grateful that someone has gone out of their way to do something nice for you


Yes, and I would, but it doesn't mean your not secretly extremely upset about it though does it? Putting on a face?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I actually can't believe what I'm reading 

I'm not a dog owner yet, but would like to be in the future. I'm doing my research now- even though it's likely to be a couple of years before I'm in a position for a dog- and I know that when the time comes, I will fit them in around my life. And by that, I mean work, not TV shows!!

I can't believe you've offered that as an excuse.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep everyday without fail. Even if its poring with rain, snowing or i would prefer to be on the sofa watching a film when im ill.

They are not always walked at the same time, depends whats going on that day.

Drives me mad when people get dogs and dont walk them!! (like our neighbours *cough*) Then they wonder why they bark all the time. :sosp:


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Why? If you deliberately want something specific and someone gets you the complete opposite your hardly going to jump for joy are you? Bit like asking for a specific mobile phone you really really want for Christmas and getting one nothing like it. You've only got it for the sake of getting one.


Comparing a dog to a mobile phone, it just gets better and better.....

When we got Arnie we specifically wanted a dog that we could take out and about everywhere with us. He turned out to be the exact opposite. It was gutting but rather than having a tantrum and demanding the RIGHT dog we behaved like responsible people and flogged ourselves to death trying to fix him. When it was clear that wasn't going to work we did everything we could to make him as happy as possible.

Eleven years later and he's still not the dog we thought we wanted but as it turns out he's pretty perfect for us anyway.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

hippymama said:


> so just to check wobbles , you pestered your parents for a dog and even though they didn't want one they eventualy compromised and got you a dog but that wasn't good enough , you finally get the dog you want and now you cant even be bothered to walk her because you'll miss out on watching tv?!....


Well when you put it like that..yes

I guess I could change the last point though, but its too late for the others.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I like my TV - especially my soaps, but I sure make sure my dogs are walked and looked after before I settle down to watch them.

I got my dogs, my responsibility to see to ALL of their needs.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Wow, I seriously can't believe that people have time to go out two or three times a day for up to an hour or more, unless their retired Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back. If your dog gets used to going miles twice a day, what happens if one day you can't take him out then? Dog'd go bananas, at least if he's not used to it, he won't know what to expect. That's my reasoning anyway. That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed


To put tv before your dogs is ridiculous? Put it on record? 2-3 times a week of exercise is awful IMO, even with mental stimlulation that is not enough. Would you like to be stuck in the house and garden for that long? If your a lazy bugger then why have a dog.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Well when you put it like that..yes
> 
> I guess I could change the last point though, but its too late for the others.


did you ever think that perhaps your parents had good reason for not wanting to get you such a high energy dog? possibly because they thought that a less demanding breed might be a better fit for you
I think they were very kind to have got you a dog at all to be honest and its sad that you rejected one dog because he wasn't exactly what you wanted...what breed was he ? and why is a collie so much better?

you'd think after all that effort getting yourself a collie you'd be willing to miss a few tv shows ....:sosp:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Yes, and I would, but it doesn't mean your not secretly extremely upset about it though does it? Putting on a face?


Can't say I have ever "put on a face" or anything like that, when someone gets me a gift I am grateful and very thankful.

I had a pony when I was younger (13 years old), when we were talking about me getting a pony I had said that I wanted an Arab.....when I went to see the pony that my nana had bought me I was ecstatic.....the pony turned out to be a welsh cob... Did I moan or sulk? No, I jumped up and down in excitement, giving my nana the biggest hug ever...

I am struggling to see why someone wouldn't be extremely grateful for a gift 
Your parents bought you a dog, there are thousands of kids that would have loved to have had a dog, any dog... Yet you snub him because he isn't the breed you "wanted"... I find that very sad, very sad indeed


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I was going to reply properly but I think it has been done for me.

What a brat!

And yes, my dogs get out for a run around regularly. Funnily enough I was thinking about it today. I seldom go for a 'walk' with them though they love it when I do but they are out and about on and off all day as well as a lot of fast roadwork behind the horses and always get 10 minutes checking cattle and horses around 9 at night.
They very seldom have a mad spell or get fidgety so I assume they are very well stimulated.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

shocked to be honest, and if you were mine.... well I wont post what I would do as your parent!


AS for Lady, yes she gets 2 walks at just about the same time each day (morning and evening), and she also gets another 1 or 2 shorter walks during the day, whether that be me, hubby or the dog walker doing the walking.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Me and my sister would love a dog. However, my Mum's frightened of them and to be honest, we don't have the space so it won't happen.

But my God, if she was to say yes and get us one I would be over the moon! Who cares what breed?

Yes, I have preferences- just like everyone else- but ultimately, I'll be looking for a dog that chooses me. A dog that I am drawn to personality wise, not because of their breed/ age/ sex....whatever.

I'm appalled at your attitude- it says 'pets are disposable, unless they look nice on the outside'. You need to sort your priorities out, you really desperately do! :nonod:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

all i can say is wow... just... wow..!

when i first got rabbits, i wanted guinea pigs and my mum wanted rabbits, did i complain? nope, i was over the moon and loved them so much.

when i first got cats, did i complain coz i wanted a dog? nope!

id love a dog, if my parents were to go out and get me one and it wasnt the breed i wanted would i love it any less? certainly not!


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Tia gets a walk everyday. Most days it's a decent off lead walk, with a few little on lead ones just so she can go for a wee. I'm not always very well so sometimes the off lead walk is replaced by a shorter on lead one but y'know, it's not so I can watch tv instead!
I was just talking to the OH earlier about how we could never have a collie incidentally because even though Tia gets a reasonable amount of exercise and is happy with it, it wouldn't be enough for an active working dog.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> But I still wanted a collie, everyone I knew said not to get one, and my folks (who are not dog people at all) did not want a dog in the house ever, especially not a " big, nutcase hardwork thing that would stink when wet and shed hair everywhere". *But I kept harping on for one, and they got me a dog in the hope it would shut me up*.
> 
> Unfortunately it was as far removed from what I wanted as you could get, and after two years of saying nothing, I realised it was never going to do as a substitute, and after a _lot_ of persuading, they finally agreed to a small collie. Which I later discovered was never meant to happen and they were secretly hoping a small collie would never be found. The single only reason I have Meg is because my aunt had secretly had a puppy kept for me on a farm, and took me to fetch her at six weeks old, on the quiet.
> 
> ...


Read back what you've written here. Do you seriously think that this is an acceptable way to act?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> Still got it. It's more a family dog though, I've got none to very little bond with him. When I was younger, when I got him, I (wrongly) blamed him for the fact I couldn't have a collie, so I resented him, not realising it was actually my folks who were preventing it. Deciding if I couldn't have the right dog, I'd rather have no dog, I blanked him out and ignored him. Stupid and childish yes, but I was a kid. As a result, I've never been able to bond with him properly, the way an owner should do with a dog. Similar to a mother who simply can't bond with her baby. He's 12 now, so I guess I never will either.


Can't believe what I've read on here, 'it' is a 'he', you could at least have the decency to acknowledge he's a living thing.
Poor, _poor_ little dog


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

My daughter is 12 - she wanted a little fluffy dog that she could dress up, I got a Rottweiler... She wouldn't dream of rejecting him because he's not exactly what she wanted, because he's a living breathing creature sharing our home.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Can't believe what I've read on here, 'it' is a 'he', you could at least have the decency to acknowledge he's a living thing.
> Poor, _poor_ little dog


If the ''wanted'' dog only gets 2-3 walks per week, I dread to think how little this poor one goes out


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> If the ''wanted'' dog only gets 2-3 walks per week, I dread to think how little this poor one goes out


Just what I thought.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

hippymama said:


> did you ever think that perhaps your parents had good reason for not wanting to get you such a high energy dog? possibly because they thought that a less demanding breed might be a better fit for you
> I think they were very kind to have got you a dog at all to be honest and its sad that you rejected one dog because he wasn't exactly what you wanted...what breed was he ? and why is a collie so much better?
> 
> you'd think after all that effort getting yourself a collie you'd be willing to miss a few tv shows ....:sosp:


It's not just about the tv shows, I've got 8 hamsters as well, who obviously come out and about in the evening. So evening or 7pm onwards is their time. Meg get's me in the daytime, hammies in the evenings.



B3rnie said:


> Can't say I have ever "put on a face" or anything like that, when someone gets me a gift I am grateful and very thankful.
> 
> I had a pony when I was younger (13 years old), when we were talking about me getting a pony I had said that I wanted an Arab.....when I went to see the pony that my nana had bought me I was ecstatic.....the pony turned out to be a welsh cob... Did I moan or sulk? No, I jumped up and down in excitement, giving my nana the biggest hug ever...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be ungrateful for any gift ever. I didn't moan and sulk outwardly, I kept it quiet and secret for two years, but eventually they could tell something wasn't quite right, and you know what happens when you bottle everything up....And they knew that no other dog would do, so why they decided something totally opposite of what I wanted was a good choice I don't know.. If they'd have got a sheltie or something at least it would have been a better "match"... Even my aunt asked them why they had bought something else knowing full well my mind was fixated on a particular breed.



JordanRose said:


> Me and my sister would love a dog. However, my Mum's frightened of them and to be honest, we don't have the space so it won't happen.
> 
> But my God, if she was to say yes and get us one I would be over the moon! Who cares what breed?
> 
> ...


I don't thing pets are disposable unless they look nice on the outside at all, I just wanted a very specific dog.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

SixStar said:


> If the ''wanted'' dog only gets 2-3 walks per week, I dread to think how little this poor one goes out


I was going to say this , so who walks and trains the dog you rejected ?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I really do hope we have a wind up merchant on our hands here. The alternative would be too bad.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

My Labradoodles and Mini Schnauzers get walked at least twice a day, sometimes as a group and sometimes as pairs. I walk them for an hour before work and the same or more after. In winter their afternoon walks are shorter or on leash due to dark nights, 

If the weather is bad, they still go out for a quick walk then enjoy drying off in front of the fire! On the rare occasion the weather is too hot we go for a quiet potter in the woods.

I can't believe people get bigger and/or active breeds and don't walk them daily. It's no wonder you see so many dogs who are hyperactive or have behavioural problems.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Read back what you've written here. Do you seriously think that this is an acceptable way to act?


at 11-14 years old, yes probably. I was a young teenage girl, a brat. I thought it was the end of the world if my hair wouldn't grow overnight to look like whoever off the tv I wanted it to.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I don't thing pets are disposable unless they look nice on the outside at all,* I just wanted a very specific dog*.


A specific dog that you obviously didn't research or you wouldn't be only walking her 2 or 3 times a week


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I don't thing pets are disposable unless they look nice on the outside at all, I just wanted a very specific dog.


Ta da!! Pretty much proved my point...

When you're living in your own place, under your own rules you can do what you want. Get whatever your heart desires, but you don't 

I've got a lot of animals I'd love to have but while I'm living at home, I have to go by what I'm allowed.

Most people would kill for parents like yours, who give in to your every whim. Then again, that's probably what's made you develop such skewed viewpoints in the first place, so maybe not...


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> at 11-14 years old, yes probably. I was a young teenage girl, a brat. I thought it was the end of the world if my hair wouldn't grow overnight to look like whoever off the tv I wanted it to.


Hmmm I`m in that age range and I wouldn`t dream of rejecting a pet because it doesn`t match what I want  Before Bailey I dreamed for a Labrador it was the breed I really wanted and my parents said I could only have a small dog.Although I would of LOVED a Lab, I didn`t reject Bailey because he is small


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I wouldn't be ungrateful for any gift ever. I didn't moan and sulk outwardly, I kept it quiet and secret for two years, but eventually they could tell something wasn't quite right, and you know what happens when you bottle everything up....And they knew that no other dog would do, so why they decided something totally opposite of what I wanted was a good choice I don't know.. If they'd have got a sheltie or something at least it would have been a better "match"... Even my aunt asked them why they had bought something else knowing full well my mind was fixated on a particular breed.


Still don't get it, ok you were a child when you were given your first dog (no excuse but still) and you punished the dog (not physically but you said you "pushed" him away) because he wasn't what you wanted :001_unsure:

As I said I really wanted an Arab, like really wanted one, wouldn't shut up about it.... I didn't get an Arab, however my welsh cob (Flash) turned into my best friend and my love of welshies grew from our friendship... I still love Arab's and I did buy one when I was 19, not once did I push Flash away because I finally had my Arab....They both held a special place in my heart...

Sorry Wobbles but I find your whole attiude around your "wants" rather disturbing :001_unsure:


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

picaresque said:


> I really do hope we have a wind up merchant on our hands here. The alternative would be too bad.


I'm sure it is, there's no way someone who has claimed to be in their 20s would really act this much like a spoiled child.. surely..
Maybe that's a bit harsh but seriously Wobbles everything you write on here is ridiculous, it looks like you're trying to get a reaction out of people. First it's "I hate staffies" now it's "I don't walk my dog" among other things.. really?!


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> at 11-14 years old, yes probably. I was a young teenage girl, a brat. I thought it was the end of the world if my hair wouldn't grow overnight to look like whoever off the tv I wanted it to.


Err, I know plenty of kids that age that wouldn't behave like that. It's not an excuse, it's an awful thing to do.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> at 11-14 years old, yes probably. I was a young teenage girl, a brat. *I thought it was the end of the world if my hair wouldn't grow overnight to look like whoever off the tv I wanted it to*.


Wow, heaven forbid you ever have to deal with any real issues that many teenagers do, like domestic violence, divorce, bullying or the death of a parent, you'd fall to bits :frown2:


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd feel so guilty if I didn't walk my dogs at least once a day.

Even if I've got a bad migraine, they will get walked when the pain eventually eases and I've been in bed all day.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I desperately wanted a bull terrier. When I was 11 my mum turned up at school to pick me up one day with a border collie puppy. Yes, there was a bit of disappointment that he wasn't the bull terrier I really wanted but it didn't last long and I certainly didn't resent Shadow! But then I guess I wasn't a spoilt brat which is exactly the way you're coming across.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

picaresque said:


> I really do hope we have a wind up merchant on our hands here. The alternative would be too bad.


No wind up merchant,scouts honour it's the truth. Nobody could make up something like that, who the hell makes up a story about being torn between two dogs?! Be like a _very_ wrong Mills & Boon



simplysardonic said:


> A specific dog that you obviously didn't research or you wouldn't be only walking her 2 or 3 times a week


I did research them. One of the reasons people tried to put me off was because their hyper dogs who need tons of exercise.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I wouldn't be ungrateful for any gift ever. I didn't moan and sulk outwardly, I kept it quiet and secret for two years, but eventually they could tell something wasn't quite right, and you know what happens when you bottle everything up....And they knew that no other dog would do, so why they decided something totally opposite of what I wanted was a good choice I don't know.. If they'd have got a sheltie or something at least it would have been a better "match"... Even my aunt asked them why they had bought something else knowing full well my mind was fixated on a particular breed.


What a spoilt brat you are :sosp:

Had my children of asked for a pet, they would have been damn grateful for whatever they were given, and loved and cared for it properly regardless of whether it was _ exactly_ what they wanted.

If they hadn't, then I sure as hell wouldn't have went on and brought them what they wanted instead. They would have already have proven to me that they were not anywhere near responsible and grown up enough to look after a pet.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Wobbles- i smell sh*te.... you are either full of BS or a sociopath

Happy saturday night


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

You should have seen my oldest sons face when we told him we were getting a chihuahua! If looks could kill! He sulked overnight, told us what horrid parents we were because how could he be seen dead walking a chihuahua! He wanted a labrador or GR or if it HAD to be a small dog please god let it be some sort of shaggy terrier! I assumed (rightly it turned out), that this was worry about peer pressure and about having such a perceivably wussy dog!

Well, we began to visit breeders and during the holidays we took him along, and to a few dog shows too. Well less than 30 seconds of being in a room of 9 bouncing adult chihuahuas and he was smitten! Once he met his first puppy (not from a breeder we chose in the end), it was love at first sight. Now he and his lil brother proudly attend ladys training lessons, and I have more trouble sorting out the fights about who is walking her than anything else. Both kids were absoloutly thrilled that we were getting a dog and in the end the breed didnt even come into discussion except that first couple of days! It took 2 years of searching before bringing lady home, and by that point my boys could have cared less if I had brought home a rabbit on a lead... so long as I could call it a dog!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> No wind up merchant,scouts honour it's the truth. Nobody could make up something like that, who the hell makes up a story about being torn between two dogs?! Be like a _very_ wrong Mills & Boon


I think that confirms it 

7/10. Could do better.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> No wind up merchant,scouts honour it's the truth. Nobody could make up something like that, who the hell makes up a story about being torn between two dogs?! Be like a _very_ wrong Mills & Boon
> 
> I did research them. One of the reasons people tried to put me off was because their hyper dogs who need tons of exercise.


If you're not a troll then sorry but you should be ashamed.

And to the 2nd part.. WHY the hell does she only get a couple of walks a week then??


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I did research them. One of the reasons people tried to put me off was because their hyper dogs who need tons of exercise.


So people tried to put you off, for the sake of the dog, but you carried on harassing your parents until they caved in? How responsible!

I'm sure you posted that you were 25, & that your BC was 5, so you got her when you were around 20 I'm guessing.

Finding the whole timeline thing confusing TBH, as I just can't imagine a 20 year old having a paddy at their parents about wanting a puppy.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

what disturbs me is you holding up the hamsters as an excuse and TV - well TV is *no* excuse... and the hamsters - surely all *8* came *after* your dog?!

the pet you have already should always come first, not be neglected because the newest cute and shiny comes along.

with my previous dog Max I was at college full time, working 2 jobs and still managed to walk him twice a day and play with my cats, clean litter trays, do homework, watch my favourite tv shows and get a healthy amount of sleep...


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm sure you posted that you were 25,.


Oh you're joking?! This was all _slightly_ easier to take when I believed the OP was a child!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Oh you're joking?! This was all _slightly_ easier to take when I believed the OP was a child!


No joke


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Oh you're joking?! This was all _slightly_ easier to take when I believed the OP was a child!


Well she got the rejected dog when she was about 14, so she said. The poor dog is 12 now, which makes her about 25


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Oh you're joking?! This was all _slightly_ easier to take when I believed the OP was a child!


Yeah i know- allegedly 25.... that's when i switched from being a little bit restrained to deciding she is an absolute troll


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Well she got the rejected dog when she was about 14, so she said. The poor dog is 12 now, which makes her about 25


The rejected dog, that just sounds so sad 

Anyone else just want to go & give the wee thing a big cuddle or is it just me?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> The rejected dog, that just sounds so sad
> 
> Anyone else just want to go & give the wee thing a big cuddle or is it just me?


I know  sorry, should have worded it better


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Still don't get it, ok you were a child when you were given your first dog (no excuse but still) and you punished the dog (not physically but you said you "pushed" him away) because he wasn't what you wanted :001_unsure:
> 
> As I said I really wanted an Arab, like really wanted one, wouldn't shut up about it.... I didn't get an Arab, however my welsh cob (Flash) turned into my best friend and my love of welshies grew from our friendship... I still love Arab's and I did buy one when I was 19, not once did I push Flash away because I finally had my Arab....They both held a special place in my heart...
> 
> Sorry Wobbles but I find your whole attiude around your "wants" rather disturbing :001_unsure:


I'm one of those who it has to be the right thing or it's not good. If I wanted an iphone, it has to be an iphone, no blackberry, htc, android, samsung nothing. an iphone. I wanted a border collie, had to be a girl, had to be long haired, had to be evenly coloured black and white, had to have a fluffy collie tail with a white tip, had to have a white blaze up her face, had to have a white chest, white ruff around her neck and white underneath, with white front legs and white back feet. A proper, nice evenly marked traditional looking collie dog.

Now, if it had to be that spot on, surely you can see why something else would not do at all?



tiatortilla said:


> I'm sure it is, there's no way someone who has claimed to be in their 20s would really act this much like a spoiled child.. surely..
> Maybe that's a bit harsh but seriously Wobbles everything you write on here is ridiculous, it looks like you're trying to get a reaction out of people. First it's "I hate staffies" now it's "I don't walk my dog" among other things.. really?!


I'm talking about when I was younger!



simplysardonic said:


> So people tried to put you off, for the sake of the dog, but you carried on harassing your parents until they caved in? How responsible!
> 
> I'm sure you posted that you were 25, & that your BC was 5, so you got her when you were around 20 I'm guessing.
> 
> Finding the whole timeline thing confusing TBH, as I just can't imagine a 20 year old having a paddy at their parents about wanting a puppy.


I was 21 just turned when I got my bc. I had been asking for her since I was 8. I stopped for a couple of years when I got my other dog at 13 but started again at around 14/15. And didn't let up. I am ashamed, but yes I drove my parents up the wall asking for sheepdog. I'm not proud of it, I am forever eternally grateful to them and will never be able to repay them enough. Recently, I've realised I love poms too, and want a cream one one day. There's no way on earth I can ask about one of those though, I'd have to have more front than woolworth's to do that!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Having read the rest of OP's responses I'm really struggling to believe they are genuine.

Too many of their posts seem geared towards starting discussions which will result in demonstrating and defending their own shortcomings as a dog owner.

Something isn't right here, that's for sure.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Having read the rest of OP's responses I'm really struggling to believe they are genuine.
> 
> Too many of their posts seem geared towards starting discussions which will result in demonstrating and defending their own shortcomings as a dog owner.
> 
> Something isn't right here, that's for sure.


Seconded- serious behavioural pattern on all threads in many sections


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I'm one of those who it has to be the right thing or it's not good. If I wanted an iphone, it has to be an iphone, no blackberry, htc, android, samsung nothing. an iphone. I wanted a border collie, had to be a girl, had to be long haired, had to be evenly coloured black and white, had to have a fluffy collie tail with a white tip, had to have a white blaze up her face, had to have a white chest, white ruff around her neck and white underneath, with white front legs and white back feet. A proper, nice evenly marked traditional looking collie dog.
> 
> Now, if it had to be that spot on, surely you can see why something else would not do at all?


Sorry that just sounds spoilt, now with a phone I could maybe understand (kinda) but with a living being


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I'm one of those who it has to be the right thing or it's not good. If I wanted an iphone, it has to be an iphone, no blackberry, htc, android, samsung nothing. an iphone. I wanted a border collie, had to be a girl, had to be long haired, had to be evenly coloured black and white, had to have a fluffy collie tail with a white tip, had to have a white blaze up her face, had to have a white chest, white ruff around her neck and white underneath, with white front legs and white back feet. A proper, nice evenly marked traditional looking collie dog.


I.e. a spoiled brat :001_rolleyes:

If this is genuine then I blame your b****y stupid parents for buying you a dog "to shut you up" then letting you have another when you had a tantrum over the first.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I'm one of those who it has to be the right thing or it's not good. If I wanted an iphone, it has to be an iphone, no blackberry, htc, android, samsung nothing. an iphone. I wanted a border collie, had to be a girl, had to be long haired, had to be evenly coloured black and white, had to have a fluffy collie tail with a white tip, had to have a white blaze up her face, had to have a white chest, white ruff around her neck and white underneath, with white front legs and white back feet. A proper, nice evenly marked traditional looking collie dog.
> 
> Now, if it had to be that spot on, surely you can see why something else would not do at all?
> 
> ...


Maybe you could begin to ''repay'' them by actually looking after this apparently so incredibly longer for dog? As for the Pom, you are 25 years old - why on earth _would_ you ask your _parents_ for one. Isn't it about time you stood on your own two feet?!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> The rejected dog, that just sounds so sad
> 
> Anyone else just want to go & give the wee thing a big cuddle or is it just me?


You don't need to worry about him, my parents and my brother adore him. I love him too, I just don't have a bond with him that I should have. I have tried, all these years I have tried to, but it's just not there no matter how much I want it to be.



WeedySeaDragon said:


> Having read the rest of OP's responses I'm really struggling to believe they are genuine.
> 
> Too many of their posts seem geared towards starting discussions which will result in demonstrating and defending their own shortcomings as a dog owner.
> 
> Something isn't right here, that's for sure.


I am NOT bloody lying! What reason would I have to lie?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I am NOT bloody lying! What reason would I have to lie?


Plenty of people do on the internet, I believe they find it entertaining for some reason.

It'd be less shameful for you if you were lying than if your posts are actually all true. I pity you if you are genuine, and your dogs even more.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't quote (on my phone), but you may well have been talking about being a brat when you were younger but you've also given examples of how you're one now ie. I won't walk my dog in the evenings because that's MY time! That's just as bad as rejecting a dog as a kid.
I don't think you're for real. If you're comfortable admitting all of this and defending it then you're kind of a terrible person so... yeah. Troll imo.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Sorry that just sounds spoilt, now with a phone I could maybe understand (kinda) but with a living being


Why do you think I paid £300 for two rabbits, when I could have bought one for around £20 each? Because I wanted a specific breed and colour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Why do you think I paid £300 for two rabbits, when I could have bought one for around £20 each? Because I wanted a specific breed and colour.


Kinda proved my point there really. Not sure why you have to bring money into this


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

well I've found the perfect alternative to Meg - this one doesn't need the walks, attention, doesn't care if you are more interested in TV than her - is long haired, even black and white, fluffy black tail with white tip and even has a white chest and a blaze on her face!










oh even found a pomeranian with the same needs


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Kinda proved my point there really. Not sure why you have to bring money into this


Because how many people would pay that sort of money for rabbits when you can get them for twenty quid in the shop? It's ridiculous, yet because they had to be a certain colour and breed I did. So if I want something specific, then it has to be that, nothing else will do instead.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> well I've found the perfect alternative to Meg - this one doesn't need the walks, attention, doesn't care if you are more interested in TV than her - is long haired, even black and white, fluffy black tail with white tip and even has a white chest and a blaze on her face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I already have that collie dog! It's in the attic! My parents got it me for my birthday one year, because there was no real one wrapped up in ribbon 'Lady and the Tramp' style!

The pom's cute though


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

When I was 5 I started pestering my parents for a dog....I wanted a Dalmatian, that's all I wanted.....5 years later we went and got 'my' dog, she was a black and tan jack Russell, and I adored that little dog she was everything I could have wished for and more, we lost her in January aged 16.

When I got my own home I still wanted a dog....and I would still love a dally, BUT my lifestyle I feel is not suited to that breed of dog, so I don't have one, I have breeds that suit my lifestyle.

I know what its like when you want a specific thing, I have very very specific needs and I can spend weeks and months looking round shops to find the right dress, the right piece of furniture, the right dog collar.....but there is no way on earth I would ever put my own selfish wants and needs above the wants and needs of my animals.

Do I love Lexi any less because she isn't spotty?? No
Do I love Nala any less because she is a lab?? No

There are loads of dog breeds I would love to own but they don't suit my lifestyle so I don't own them, I would love my own horse but I don't have time so I don't own one, I'd love a flash fancy car but it wouldn't suit my lifestyle so I don't own one.

As an adult (a 26 year old ADULT) I accept there are going to be lots of things in my life that I would like but just don't fit, either at that time, or possibly ever, I don't force them to fit, I accept it I move on and I find an alternative that fits my lifestyle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Because how many people would pay that sort of money for rabbits when you can get them for twenty quid in the shop? It's ridiculous, yet because they had to be a certain colour and breed I did. So if I want something specific, then it has to be that, nothing else will do instead.


Err, quite a few people really. Money is still irrelevant to this thread.

I have no problem with you wanting a particular colour/breed with any species, everyone has preferences. I would love an opal rex one day, but as my heart is in rescue I will wait until one needs me..

What I have the biggest issue with is that you would actively "snub" "push away" a living creature because they aren't what you "wanted"....Then the issue of you wanting your animals to fit around *your* life, rather than you fitting around theirs....

Those are some of the reasons you are coming across as spoilt and bratty..


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

OP - isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Err, quite a few people really. Money is still irrelevant to this thread.
> 
> I have no problem with you wanting a particular colour/breed with any species, everyone has preferences. I would love an opal rex one day, but as my heart is in rescue I will wait until one needs me..
> 
> ...


ok, I will start walking my dog more often then.

I've just looked at opal rex's as I didn't know what colour they were.. their really pretty... and there's some baby ones that need a home on preloved


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Why do you think I paid £300 for two rabbits, when I could have bought one for around £20 each? Because I wanted a specific breed and colour.


£300, what breed were they out of interest? - I considered buying a breeding pair of Belgian Hares once - that would have set me back a good £200 for good quality examples and transport costs. I didn't get them in the end though.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

something ridiculous said:


> OP - isn't it past your bedtime?


Yup, I'm off to watch tv...


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

We don't really take Blue on walks in a sense, she's still a bit young and hasn't had her second jabs.

However, we'll take her for a sniff about the front garden on the leash so she gets used to it and then we take her out the back garden since it's her little forest.

I can't wait until I can take her on walks though!

The harness we've ordered for her still hasn't come yet though! We need that bad boy since she's tried slipping her collar before, I think she's done it once. Her and her dang neck rolls!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

dandogman said:


> £300, what breed were they out of interest? - I considered buying a breeding pair of Belgian Hares once - that would have set me back a good £200 for good quality examples and transport costs. I didn't get them in the end though.


Netherland Dwarves. Most of the cost was for transport as they came from 200 miles away. Can't say their good quality examples though as really their ears are a bit too long, and the shape is 'out' . Suppose cos I said I only wanted pets, if I'd have said I wanted them for showing it would likely have been different. Don't most breeders refuse to sell show quality animals as pets? And keep the best ones for themselves?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I am finding it quite interesting just how many of OP's threads end up getting closed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> ok, I will start walking my dog more often then.
> 
> I've just looked at opal rex's as I didn't know what colour they were.. their really pretty... and there's some baby ones that need a home on preloved


I don't buy my pets, I rescue them


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh man this is making me sad...

Our Lunar is not the dog we wanted. He's the kind of dog nobody wants. Giant breed with a bite history, riddled with heartworms and peppered with buckshot. Yeah, not a big market for that out there. 
And you know what? He's the sweetest, dog you'll ever know. Every single person who has met him, dog person and non-dog person alike, fall in love with him. My neighbor often threatens to steal him from us 

Our Bates is another unwanted dog. Who signs up for a PITA livestock chaser, chicken killer in a rural community? No one I know. 
And yet here he is, the most biddable, trainable, eager to please, do anything dog, who can go anywhere, and get along with everyone.

Our Breez, the last of two puppies left from a BYB's litter. The breeder couldn't unload the last two so she went to the vet to see about turning them over. A great dane puppy raised in a barn, from an iffy breeding, on her way to the pound. I sure didn't want a great dane, let alone a puppy. Yet here she is, my silly, sweet girl who graciously does agility and tea parties with her kid handler. I couldn't ask for a better dog with kids than this one.

In a way I'm glad people like wobbles are so quick to discard dogs for not being exactly what they want, because it means people like me wind up with these discarded treasures.

_"It's not having what you want, it's wanting what you've got." 
~Sheryl Crow_


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Netherland Dwarves. Most of the cost was for transport as they came from 200 miles away. Can't say their good quality examples though as really their ears are a bit too long, and the shape is 'out' . Suppose cos I said I only wanted pets, if I'd have said I wanted them for showing it would likely have been different. Don't most breeders refuse to sell show quality animals as pets? And keep the best ones for themselves?


Oh right. I was going to start showing them too. I changed my mind though, and just stuck with my pet ones.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow at the risk of being being called a nasty bitch by the OP again or a bully this makes me sad, emotionally blackmailing her parents to get a dog, then admitting a collie is wrong for her and she'll never have one again, throwing a childish tantrum at me for saying she disliked/resented her dog, I struggle not to feel awful for this poor dog, and the planned Pom when the collie is gone ( worrying someone has their next dog planned)! I am again shocked and disgusted, I am so far from a bully it's untrue but I just feel utter despair and sadness for any dog having to live this life let alone a BC


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

...WOW, what can you say?

When I was a child I desperately wanted a Harlequin Great Dane. They were a bit too big and my parents decided on Giant Schnauzers. I loved the bones of those dogs without question.

I then met and fell in love with French Bulldogs when I was about 12. I always knew I would have one, and a couple of years ago I got one when the time was right. One of the best things I ever did. He has since turned out to be a dog that looks more like a French Bulldog cross.. but do I love him any less? Not a chance. I love him for who he is, not what he is.

At the start of this year, Spencer came along. He is a 'something' a lurchery 'something'.. At the time Spencer wouldn't have been a dog that i'd chose, but he needed a home and some tlc, and I had that to offer. Again.. another best thing I ever did. He is a wonderful dog and I couldn't care less that he isn't a breed i'd usual choose. So I have two dogs, one that I chose because I loved the breed but turned out to be something different, and one that just came to me.. I love them both unconditionally and they are both fabulous. 

I had in mind that I would have a Great Dane one day after my life long love for them.... but this week I have experienced dogs that have have been rejected and left in the pound and it has completely changed my perspective on what 'the perfect dog for me' is. I know your 'rejected' dog is safe with your parents, but you should check out a pound and some of these dogs that have been rejected and on death row at these horrible places. They're scared, confused, stressed, desperate, living in tiny, filthy, dark noisy kennels.. and why are they there and due to be put to sleep any day? Because they're not perfect and not what someone wanted. Now THAT will open your eyes... Go do that. You'll never hope for that perfect picture of a dog again.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

This is my Collie:










And this is my Chinese Crested:










Yup - completely what I didn't want at the time. But you know what, it doesn't matter.

I'm bored of this thread, the OP is picking and choosing who to reply to. Thats boring. Now everyone have a glass of wine (if you're a responsible adult of course) and lets do something else...


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well i suppose it depends on your definition of walk, I take Jack on the field across the road for an hour pretty much every day so he can run and find his dummy ect the when im home from work ill take him for a 15-30 min pavement walk when in from work.. a sat or sun we'll go further afield for a walk.
There are times tho when im not feeling up to it curse of being a woman but Jack ten ds to know them days and chills out. 
Maybe it will change when harvey is aloud out depending on what i feel he needs.
Id say every dog is different and do i think someone shouldn't give a dog a loving home because they cant take them on a a lengthy walk every day.. not at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

i've gone to reply to this thread so many times and changed my mind...
just feel incredibly sad reading the thread , and just enforces what i really do think - and that's some folks really shouldn't be dog owners...

there's a big difference in not being able to walk your dog , or your dog not wanting a walk to actually being not bothered about it


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sickening....


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Back to the thread. 

I have three to walk and have to do so separately because I can't manage more than one Mal at a time but they go out every day unless something is wrong with one of them or my backs on the blink. Now the days are longer I can choose different times going out but when the weather warms up it'll be early morning and late evening for the Mals anyway. Feel so guilty if I don't taken 'em. 

I see the op is getting the usual stick and wonder why people who don't like her bother to even look at her threads let alone reply to them. 
Thank goodness for the Facebook Mal groups, see ya! :Yawn:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Wow at the risk of being being called a nasty bitch by the OP again or a bully this makes me sad, emotionally blackmailing her parents to get a dog, then admitting a collie is wrong for her and she'll never have one again, throwing a childish tantrum at me for saying she disliked/resented her dog, I struggle not to feel awful for this poor dog, and the planned Pom when the collie is gone ( worrying someone has their next dog planned)! I am again shocked and disgusted, I am so far from a bully it's untrue but I just feel utter despair and sadness for any dog having to live this life let alone a BC


I never said a collie was wrong for me. I don't want one again no, partly because they are very high maintenance, but mostly because I could never own another without comparing it to Meg, and that wouldn't be fair. But you said I disliked my dog, when nothing could be further from the truth, I have never loved anything like I love my collie, and yes I did drive my poor parents up the wall asking almost daily for one for years, because I wanted one so much. I have never wanted anything so badly in my life, it was like an ache that wouldn't go away and was eating me up inside. That's why it meant so much to me, that's why another dog didn't work. Because it wouldn't dull the ache. Nothing would, not a stuffed toy one, not a rabbit, not a chinchilla,(both also got as a desperate attempt to not have to have a dog in the house), not a nintendog, and not another dog. Nothing but nothing would do. I am not planning a Pom for when she's gone, I don't want her to ever leave me, as I couldn't live without her. I'm saying I'd like one one day. You don't need to feel sad need or despair for my girl because she is my most cherished possession, who will never do anything wrong in my eyes. The reason she misbehaves isn't because I got a breed I didn't know what I was doing with, its because I love her so much I can't get cross with her. She can get away with murder and she knows it.



SLB said:


> This is my Collie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not picking who to reply to, but if I quoted and replied to everyone, the thread would cut off for being too long!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

But your the Boss Wobble? You've made that clear? Sorry but as much as I hate to admit Malmum is right I have no idea why I even bother reading or commenting on your threads, you change your story like the wind.. time to put the ignore button to use, you worry me greatly but if you want to live in your own little perfect world then so be it, you don't listen or see any problems with what you say do!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Meezey said:


> But your the Boss Wobble? You've made that clear? Sorry but as much as I hate to admit Malmum is right I have no idea why I even bother reading or commenting on your threads, you change your story like the wind.. time to put the ignore button to use, you worry me greatly but if you want to live in your own little perfect world then so be it, you don't listen or see any problems with what you say do!


Yeah I'm the boss.. or meant to be. My dog can run rings around me and she knows it as I can't get cross with her, or if I do its only for about 2 minutes. She sleeps on my bed, but will get down instantly if asked, so she does know she's to obey me. She just likes not to..she's a rebel.. takes after her owner..


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

this wobbles guy is coming across like a ****.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

Hudson gets walked everyday we enjoy walking him as much as he enjoys going out. I mean that's half the reason I got a dog to become more active.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> I wanted a border collie, had to be a girl, had to be long haired, had to be evenly coloured black and white, had to have a fluffy collie tail with a white tip, had to have a white blaze up her face, had to have a white chest, white ruff around her neck and white underneath, with white front legs and white back feet. A proper, nice evenly marked traditional looking collie dog.


What I find sad about this is that you havent mentioned anything about the personality you want out of your dog (laid back, energetic, cuddly, etc)....only what it should look like! When I picked my lot I had a colour and sex preference, but that was all it was. I would of gone for a different type if it seemed they would be a better fit.

I do understand not bonding with a dog though. My family dog was a BC and we never really 'got' each other! I used to walk him 3-4 times a week (he got 4 walks a day from the family), train him and take him hiking but we were always more like room mates then best buds. I dont think everybody loves every dog they meet, sometimes you just cant force a bond no matter what you do.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

reddd123 said:


> this wobbles guy is coming across like a ****.


Less of the guy darlin:dita:


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Less of the guy darlin:dita:


LOL :devil:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> What I find sad about this is that you havent mentioned anything about the personality you want out of your dog (laid back, energetic, cuddly, etc)....only what it should look like! When I picked my lot I had a colour and sex preference, but that was all it was. I would of gone for a different type if it seemed they would be a better fit.
> 
> I do understand not bonding with a dog though. My family dog was a BC and we never really 'got' each other! I used to walk him 3-4 times a week (he got 4 walks a day from the family), train him and take him hiking but we were always more like room mates then best buds. I dont think everybody loves every dog they meet, sometimes you just cant force a bond no matter what you do.


That's because I had such a strict choice on what I wanted her too look like, it would have been hard enough to find one that ticked all the boxes for that, let alone personality as well. Truth be told, I didn't give two hoots what personality she had, I even told my mum I didn't care if she never learnt more beyond sit stay and come here, as long as she looked like my dream dog I truly wasn't bothered about anything else.

Yep, but its amazing how most people look horrified when you tell them you can't and don't have a bond with a dog that's yours. But I really don't, not properly, I feel more like he's my parents dog, or a relatives dog. Lovely dog to pet and make a fuss of, but I don't have the devoted love an owner is meant to have for their dog.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I never said a collie was wrong for me. I don't want one again no, partly because they are very high maintenance, but mostly because I could never own another without comparing it to Meg, and that wouldn't be fair. But you said I disliked my dog, when nothing could be further from the truth, I have never loved anything like I love my collie, and yes I did drive my poor parents up the wall asking almost daily for one for years, because I wanted one so much. I have never wanted anything so badly in my life, it was like an ache that wouldn't go away and was eating me up inside. That's why it meant so much to me, that's why another dog didn't work. Because it wouldn't dull the ache. Nothing would, not a stuffed toy one, not a rabbit, not a chinchilla,(both also got as a desperate attempt to not have to have a dog in the house), not a nintendog, and not another dog. Nothing but nothing would do. I am not planning a Pom for when she's gone, I don't want her to ever leave me, as I couldn't live without her. I'm saying I'd like one one day. You don't need to feel sad need or despair for my girl because she is my most cherished possession, who will never do anything wrong in my eyes. *The reason she misbehaves isn't because I got a breed I didn't know what I was doing with, its because I love her so much I can't get cross with her.* She can get away with murder and she knows it.
> 
> I'm not picking who to reply to, but if I quoted and replied to everyone, the thread would cut off for being too long!


The reason *she misbehaves* isn't because I got a breed I didn't know what I was doing with, its because I love her so much I can't get cross with her.
But she gets all the mental stimulus and training she needs , why would she misbehave....


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> The reason *she misbehaves* isn't because I got a breed I didn't know what I was doing with, its because I love her so much I can't get cross with her.
> But she gets all the mental stimulus and training she needs , why would she misbehave....


Why not? Everything misbehaves sometimes, no fun in being good all the time is there? It's boring.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> That's because I had such a strict choice on what I wanted her too look like, it would have been hard enough to find one that ticked all the boxes for that, let alone personality as well. Truth be told, I didn't give two hoots what personality she had, I even told my mum I didn't care if she never learnt more beyond sit stay and come here, as long as she looked like my dream dog I truly wasn't bothered about anything else.
> 
> Yep, but its amazing how most people look horrified when you tell them you can't and don't have a bond with a dog that's yours. But I really don't, not properly, I feel more like he's my parents dog, or a relatives dog. Lovely dog to pet and make a fuss of, but I don't have the devoted love an owner is meant to have for their dog.


Bugger this, I've gone away and tried to calm down, I can't because you are mistreating a dog that is smarter, and more sensitive than you.

If what you say is true, you are a ******* ********. I wish I could take your dog away to a better life, everything you say tells me your poor dog lives an existence of frustration and stress, and she is smarter than you. If what you say is true (how would I know, you change your tack with every sentence), I would steal your dog in clear conscience knowing I could give her a better life than you know how to.

As it is, I can only watch you telling the internet how badly you treat her.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> I never said a collie was wrong for me. I don't want one again no, partly because they are very high maintenance, but mostly because I could never own another without comparing it to Meg, and that wouldn't be fair. But you said I disliked my dog, when nothing could be further from the truth, I have never loved anything like I love my collie, and yes I did drive my poor parents up the wall asking almost daily for one for years, because I wanted one so much. I have never wanted anything so badly in my life, it was like an ache that wouldn't go away and was eating me up inside. That's why it meant so much to me, that's why another dog didn't work. Because it wouldn't dull the ache. Nothing would, not a stuffed toy one, not a rabbit, not a chinchilla,(both also got as a desperate attempt to not have to have a dog in the house), not a nintendog, and not another dog. Nothing but nothing would do. I am not planning a Pom for when she's gone, I don't want her to ever leave me, as I couldn't live without her. I'm saying I'd like one one day. You don't need to feel sad need or despair for my girl because she is my most cherished possession, who will never do anything wrong in my eyes. The reason she misbehaves isn't because I got a breed I didn't know what I was doing with, its because I love her so much I can't get cross with her. She can get away with murder and she knows it.
> 
> I'm not picking who to reply to, but if I quoted and replied to everyone, the thread would cut off for being too long!


You really are a ****, and you need to grow the **** up.

And the reason I get so stressed about this, and you, is that you are abusing and neglecting a BC, and that makes me uncharacteristically (sp?) angry and wanting to punch people. Not that I think that makes much of a difference to a narcissist.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> That's because I had such a strict choice on what I wanted her too look like, it would have been hard enough to find one that ticked all the boxes for that, let alone personality as well. Truth be told, I didn't give two hoots what personality she had, I even told my mum I didn't care if she never learnt more beyond sit stay and come here, as long as she looked like my dream dog I truly wasn't bothered about anything else.


Just when I think you can't possibly get any more stupid you post again.

The simple truth is if you keep buying animals that you don't intend to put any effort into keeping appropriately purely because of how they look it's eventually going to end badly. Unfortunately the ones who are likely to suffer for it are your pets.

If all you care about is appearance and not personality then start collecting something inanimate that isn't going to lose out just because you "can't be bothered".

You seriously need to sort your attitude out or your animals are really going to suffer for your vanity.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

myshkin actually missed wobbles quote you posted , i didn't read all the thread



> Originally Posted by Wobbles
> That's because I had such a strict choice on what I wanted her too look like, it would have been hard enough to find one that ticked all the boxes for that, let alone personality as well. Truth be told, I didn't give two hoots what personality she had, I even told my mum I didn't care if she never learnt more beyond sit stay and come here, as long as she looked like my dream dog I truly wasn't bothered about anything else.
> 
> Yep, but its amazing how most people look horrified when you tell them you can't and don't have a bond with a dog that's yours. But I really don't, not properly, I feel more like he's my parents dog, or a relatives dog. Lovely dog to pet and make a fuss of, but I don't have the devoted love an owner is meant to have for their dog.


wobbles you have a dog to fit your lifestyle , what suits it best. a dog is not a toy you can pull out , have a play with for five minutes and put away again like a barbie doll (my kids did this like when they were 5)

i can't honestly work out whether you are an extreme attention seeker , a troll - or worst still , actually genuine - if its the latter then that makes me extremely sad , sad as an animal lover , sad as a dog lover.
if you genuinely can't see what your doing wrong , or whether it's a case you actually refuse to?  i'd sit in your shed a while if i were you and have a long hard think and when you have maybe you will actually decide not to take in any more animals , period.

i'm going to leave this thread now as i'm actually on late night puppy duty (first night settling in) ya know like offering assurances , love , cuddles , toilet breaks , all the things your supposed to do when your a dog owner.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

If appearance is the single most important factor for you when choosing an animal I'm guessing you aren't particularly discriminating when it comes to sourcing them. 

I've seen on various other threads you proclaiming that you have bought small animals from pet shops. Did you give as little consideration for health, welfare and ethics when you got your dog? Or do they not matter as long as the animal looks right?

If you intend to buy more pets would probably benefit you to do some research into the various ethical issues surrounding the breeding of companion animals though sadly I'm guessing that such things hold very little importance to you as long as whatever you buy looks right.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow think i should read the whole thread, im so lost :lol:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Wow think i should read the whole thread, im so lost :lol:


Wouldn't bother tbh - more interesting watching paint dry!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Thanks for saving me the time xx


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes everyday twice a day. School days around the same times to fit in with school, but weekend the timings vary a bit.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> That's because I had such a strict choice on what I wanted her too look like, it would have been hard enough to find one that ticked all the boxes for that, let alone personality as well. Truth be told, I didn't give two hoots what personality she had


I don't understand that attitude at all. How can looks be the only thing that matter when choosing a dog? Surely the most important thing is that the dog and breed fits the owners requirements.

And getting a dog on looks alone is a huge reason why so many dogs end up passed from pillar to post :nonod: I can understand looks playing a part but to get a dog on looks alone and ignore everything else is just plain stupid.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, everyday.

Some days after a killer shift at work where I am so stressed (32 residents demanding you...) Some days I just want a cup of tea and watch tv. But they go out everyday.
If Im on a late then they get an hour to an hour and 20 of running and walking, if Im on a late then its the same, more than likely longer but in the afternoon. 
On my days off its 2 hours +. The morning walk always is an off lead run then the afternoon one will probably be a pavement walk or another off lead run. 

My sister got Dottie because she was small and didnt take into account her needs, I got Charlie as a playmate for Dottie but he seems more of a Greyhound than a Jack, but I chose them and it is my responsibilty to ensure their needs are met. Charlies being a lot less!
In fact Im sure he'd be happy sleeping all day and having one flexi walk around the fields. He sleeps all day and all night around Owains with out Dottie, shes the one who pushes for the walks like a wet nosed timer and Charlie just gets worked up because he doesnt want to be left behind!

Walks are very stressful for me too, I suffer with mental health problems and owning 2 reactive non social dogs can really play on my mind. Not them as such but off lead dogs charging us and out of control dogs bounding over 

Now the weather is improving it will be 2 walks in the morning for me, one each. 
They deserve the exercise they were bred for. With hindsight I should have got a Chi but I.love my dogs and will provide all they need 

Infact as we speak, Charlie is sleeping in my lap and Dottie is trotting about looking for something to do!


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

So your hamsters get out EVERY night but you dog gets out a couple of times........
Hamsters IMO are pretty easy pets to look after, I used to have one when I was younger and it slept most of the time, I let it out every other night for excersize and it got a "cuddle" every day when I cleaned it out.....the fact that you chose to let the hamster out every day and not the dog is ridiculous ...... Especially since you have a bc, you sound like a spoilt lazy little ****!! You moaned n moaned to get the breed of dog you wanted And now you have it it's just cast aside and it's needs re not met because your tv is more important..... Why don't you do the nice thing and re home the poor dog to someone who will meet its need and you could get your self a nice new big tv .....after all thats the important thing to you. 
Do you think when your parents had you that they managed to keep the life style they had before??? If you chose to be responsible for a living thing you adapt your life so you can meet its needs!!!!! Your very selfish and your priorities are very messed up!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> You don't need to feel sad need or despair for my girl because *she is my most cherished possession,* who will never do anything wrong in my eyes. The reason she misbehaves isn't because I got a breed I didn't know what I was doing with, its because I love her so much I can't get cross with her. She can get away with murder and she knows it.


Call me pedantic, but I think this sentence sums up Wobbles attitude on the whole thing.

The fact that Wobbles does not even seem to react emotionally to the comments people are making suggests to me that either she is lacking that much self awareness/grip on reality, that she does not understand the significance, or she is playing with us. Maybe TV last night wasn't as good as usual eh?


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

This is just my opinion, but I don't think Wobbles has any of the animals she says, or does any of the things she says.

I'm on far too many forums and have seen this sort of behaviour repeated over and over.

It's pure attention seeking rubbish.

She's been around long enough to know what sort of people the vast majority are on here, and knows exactly what buttons to push for entertainment. Every comment of hers is very carefully crafted to get the maximum reaction.

My advice?

Don't feed the troll and it'll soon starve.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

PennyGSD said:


> This is just my opinion, but I don't think Wobbles has any of the animals she says, or does any of the things she says.


Sadly, I don't think any of the animals are imaginary, the 4 rats she rehomed earlier this year are real enough, I had the pleasure of meeting them last week, they weren't well but are now recovering nicely.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Sadly, I don't think any of the animals are imaginary, the 4 rats she rehomed earlier this year are real enough, I had the pleasure of meeting them last week, they weren't well but are now recovering nicely.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh dear wobbles. Troll or brat it doesn't really matter. Neither is worth people getting worked up about. I can't even be bothered with a joke.

Edit. Oh go on then. Calm it down people. Mummy and daddy might buy the forum.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Sadly, I don't think any of the animals are imaginary, the 4 rats she rehomed earlier this year are real enough, I had the pleasure of meeting them last week, they weren't well but are now recovering nicely.


I have met them tooooooo - did you give Nova a big hug?????


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I have met them tooooooo - did you give Nova a big hug?????


It was just a flying visit as we had the dog in the car, but I got to say hello & watched her take her meds like a good girl, they're all gorgeous little ladies :001_wub:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> It was just a flying visit as we had the dog in the car, but I got to say hello & watched her take her meds like a good girl, they're all gorgeous little ladies :001_wub:


awwww really must get back over to see them and Bernie again x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> awwww really must get back over to see them and Bernie again x


We should make it a date & kidnap her & go & have lunch at The Cock :cornut:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> We should make it a date & kidnap her & go & have lunch at The Cock :cornut:


now there's a plan ooooooooooooooh x will have o wait till May as off to meet another good friend in wales and thats going to suck my diesel reserves x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> now there's a plan ooooooooooooooh x will have o wait till May as off to meet another good friend in wales and thats going to suck my diesel reserves x


May should be good, hehehehehe it's fun organising B3rnie's life while she's not around


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> May should be good, hehehehehe it's fun organising B3rnie's life while she's not around


why not, she should be here every minute of the day/night FGS, not our fault she has a life and is not here


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Still got it. It's more a family dog though, I've got none to very little bond with him. When I was younger, when I got him, I (wrongly) blamed him for the fact I couldn't have a collie, so I resented him, not realising it was actually my folks who were preventing it. Deciding if I couldn't have the right dog, I'd rather have no dog, I blanked him out and ignored him. Stupid and childish yes, but I was a kid. As a result, I've never been able to bond with him properly, the way an owner should do with a dog. Similar to a mother who simply can't bond with her baby. He's 12 now, so I guess I never will either.


Sorry but you're still just a kid


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> May should be good, hehehehehe it's fun organising B3rnie's life while she's not around


Me come me come! 

Its about time I met my little b+w mouse that she is looking after for me


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

No walk for Rupert today. He's not voluntarily walking anywhere, if I call him he runs full pelt at me and then immediately sits down because his groin is so sore


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

myshkin said:


> You really are a ****, and you need to grow the **** up.
> 
> And the reason I get so stressed about this, and you, is that you are abusing and neglecting a BC, and that makes me uncharacteristically (sp?) angry and wanting to punch people. Not that I think that makes much of a difference to a narcissist.


I am not abusing and neglecting my dog. She's my best friend.



WeedySeaDragon said:


> If appearance is the single most important factor for you when choosing an animal I'm guessing you aren't particularly discriminating when it comes to sourcing them.
> 
> I've seen on various other threads you proclaiming that you have bought small animals from pet shops. Did you give as little consideration for health, welfare and ethics when you got your dog? Or do they not matter as long as the animal looks right?
> 
> If you intend to buy more pets would probably benefit you to do some research into the various ethical issues surrounding the breeding of companion animals though sadly I'm guessing that such things hold very little importance to you as long as whatever you buy looks right.


I got my dog off a farm, not a breeder. No papers, no worming, no vet trips, no bred for a purpose. Just a farm dog that had had pups.



Sarah1983 said:


> I don't understand that attitude at all. How can looks be the only thing that matter when choosing a dog? Surely the most important thing is that the dog and breed fits the owners requirements.
> 
> And getting a dog on looks alone is a huge reason why so many dogs end up passed from pillar to post :nonod: I can understand looks playing a part but to get a dog on looks alone and ignore everything else is just plain stupid.


I really don't get the issue. Yes I got my dog because I wanted a specific looking one. Now, if I'd got bored of her a few months later and dumped her to get a different coloured one, yes I could see a problem, and yes it would be passed from pillar to post. But I haven't, I got the dog that I wanted and I adore her. She will _never_ be passed around, because I would never, ever let anyone else have her. So as long as I genuinely did want the dog, I cannot see why it should matter if I chose one for its appearance/colour. Getting a pet as a Christmas present isn't a good idea as people get bored, but what if you genuinely do want that pet, but you just happen to want it as a present? I've had lots of animals as birthday/Christmas presents, I wanted each and every one.



Debbierobb109 said:


> So your hamsters get out EVERY night but you dog gets out a couple of times........
> Hamsters IMO are pretty easy pets to look after, I used to have one when I was younger and it slept most of the time, I let it out every other night for excersize and it got a "cuddle" every day when I cleaned it out.....the fact that you chose to let the hamster out every day and not the dog is ridiculous ...... Especially since you have a bc, you sound like a spoilt lazy little ****!! You moaned n moaned to get the breed of dog you wanted And now you have it it's just cast aside and it's needs re not met because your tv is more important..... Why don't you do the nice thing and re home the poor dog to someone who will meet its need and you could get your self a nice new big tv .....after all thats the important thing to you.
> Do you think when your parents had you that they managed to keep the life style they had before??? If you chose to be responsible for a living thing you adapt your life so you can meet its needs!!!!! Your very selfish and your priorities are very messed up!


My hamsters, all 8 of them, get cuddles and out time virtually every night. My dog gets plenty of attention. She is NOT cast aside for anything, she lies happy and peaceful in the evenings. She is perfectly content.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

you say repeatedly that she's your best friend, but you can't "be arsed to walk her every day"


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> Me come me come!
> 
> Its about time I met my little b+w mouse that she is looking after for me


I might be persuaded to swing round & pick you up


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

They get a short walk at 6.45am weekday mornings and then a longer one in the afternoon. 
Weekends are slightly different as they will sometimes get walked in the morning but will go somewhere in the car for a long walk in the afternoon.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I
> I really don't get the issue. Yes I got my dog because I wanted a specific looking one. Now, if I'd got bored of her a few months later and dumped her to get a different coloured one, yes I could see a problem, and yes it would be passed from pillar to post. But I haven't, I got the dog that I wanted and I adore her. She will _never_ be passed around, because I would never, ever let anyone else have her. So as long as I genuinely did want the dog, I cannot see why it should matter if I chose one for its appearance/colour. Getting a pet as a Christmas present isn't a good idea as people get bored, but what if you genuinely do want that pet, but you just happen to want it as a present? I've had lots of animals as birthday/Christmas presents, I wanted each and every one.


No, you're not passing her around, you're just refusing to walk her more than a couple of times a week because you "can't be arsed" to. How can she be the dog you really wanted if you can't be arsed giving her what she needs? Sounds to me like you wanted a certain look without everything else that goes with it.

Sorry but I don't agree with getting a dog and not giving it sufficient exercise. And I really don't see how being walked twice a week is sufficient for a collie.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I really don't get the issue. Yes I got my dog because I wanted a specific looking one. Now, if I'd got bored of her a few months later and dumped her to get a different coloured one, yes I could see a problem, and yes it would be passed from pillar to post. But I haven't, I got the dog that I wanted and I adore her. She will _never_ be passed around, because I would never, ever let anyone else have her. So as long as I genuinely did want the dog, I cannot see why it should matter if I chose one for its appearance/colour. Getting a pet as a Christmas present isn't a good idea as people get bored, but what if you genuinely do want that pet, but you just happen to want it as a present? I've had lots of animals as birthday/Christmas presents, I wanted each and every one.


Animals are individuals with their own unique personalities. Do you like every person you meet? No? Then why do you presume you'll like every animal you buy? What would you have done had you had a personality clash with your perfect looking dog? Given that you say you love her but just can't be arsed to walk her I dread to think to be honest.

Did you give any consideration to where she came from? A BYB breeding indiscriminately is bad enough but what if your perfect dog had been from a puppy farm? Would have been worth adding to the suffering and misery of countless dogs just so you could have her? What about your small animals? Do you have any idea where pet shop rodents come from? Or what happens to the ones that don't sell?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> you say repeatedly that she's your best friend, but you can't "be arsed to walk her every day"


It's not really so much as I don't want to walk her, just that I'm a idle sod about going out myself. I like walking my dog, I love being out with my dog once I'm actually out, its the whole dragging myself out to start with bit.



Sarah1983 said:


> No, you're not passing her around, you're just refusing to walk her more than a couple of times a week because you "can't be arsed" to. How can she be the dog you really wanted if you can't be arsed giving her what she needs? Sounds to me like you wanted a certain look without everything else that goes with it.
> 
> Sorry but I don't agree with getting a dog and not giving it sufficient exercise. And I really don't see how being walked twice a week is sufficient for a collie.


She goes out on a Saturday, usually a Sunday too if the weathers not too awful (ie. thundering as she hates it), then maybe twice or three times during the actual week. In between then, I train and play games with her.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

What is this? If I don't walk my dog twice a day you can't live with him he's got so much energy!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Animals are individuals with their own unique personalities. Do you like every person you meet? No? Then why do you presume you'll like every animal you buy? What would you have done had you had a personality clash with your perfect looking dog? Given that you say you love her but just can't be arsed to walk her I dread to think to be honest.
> 
> Did you give any consideration to where she came from? A BYB breeding indiscriminately is bad enough but what if your perfect dog had been from a puppy farm? Would have been worth adding to the suffering and misery of countless dogs just so you could have her? What about your small animals? Do you have any idea where pet shop rodents come from? Or what happens to the ones that don't sell?


It wasn't a puppy farm! I meant a proper real farm, a sheep farm! She's a sheepdog from a sheep farm! It wasn't a BYB, it was just an ordinary farmer whose sheepdog had had pups! I'd never ever buy a puppy farm dog!

My small animals are mostly from breeders.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I might be persuaded to swing round & pick you up


What? With a barrel of baileys


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> It's not really so much as I don't want to walk her, just that I'm a idle sod about going out myself. I like walking my dog, I love being out with my dog once I'm actually out, its the whole dragging myself out to start with bit.


I woke up feeling ill - quite common due to meds I'm on. But I dragged myself out with my dogs, cos I've a responsibility to them.

You took on the dog.. do the decent thing and look after her.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> It wasn't a puppy farm! I meant a proper real farm, a sheep farm! She's a sheepdog from a sheep farm! It wasn't a BYB, it was just an ordinary farmer whose sheepdog had had pups! I'd never ever buy a puppy farm dog!


read my post again. I didn't suggest she had been from a puppy farm, just a crap breeder chucking whatever dogs with working reproductive systems together which is what it sounds like from your posts.

I asked what if she HAD been from a puppy farm? Would you have felt justified in buying her just because she looked right?

I'm just curious as to how low down your considerations ethics rank when buying animals.

Funny how you say most of your pets come from breeders when in an older post of yours you say the exact opposite:



> Nearly all of my animals (exept the dogs) have been from pet stores, mainly [email protected]





> Buying from a breeder is ok if you can get to one or for a puppy, but for a hamster?


It seems you also have form for buying pets you have no intention of keeping appropriately:



> And no, [email protected] did not sell me a single rat, I lied and said I had another at home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> It wasn't a puppy farm! I meant a proper real farm, a sheep farm! She's a sheepdog from a sheep farm! It wasn't a BYB, it was just an ordinary farmer whose sheepdog had had pups! I'd never ever buy a puppy farm dog!
> 
> *My small animals are mostly from breeders.*


but even you admit in this thread , they are far from sourced properly , from people that actually dont give a sh**
when i looking into offering a home to an animal , last place i'd ever look is the likes of gumtree , yet it's the first place you always seem to suggest , why is that? (nothing particularly against gumtree , but even you've been here long enough to know to avoid the place like the plague!)
you know if you ploughed the same amount of time into thinking and researching as you do talking the crap you do on here , you might actually end up not doing half of what you do where animals were concerned.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

You can bet there will have been a marathon dog walking session today, with dancing and treats and hide n seek, along with a bit of tracking, few sheep dog trails thrown in for measure! Would really laugh really except it so sad!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

doing field walkies


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

doing the field back tummy rubs please mum movement x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

nope dont walk the dogs, so they get a bit crazy and start making it up doh!!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> nope dont walk the dogs, so they get a bit crazy and start making it up doh!!


Brilliant :lol: :lol:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

snow walkies










come on show us your walkie piccies (or unwalkie piccies then) x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

bitch or dog?

"look at my snow balls!!"


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Molly gets walked most days if it is okay weather. She hates rain/snow or if its really cold, so I don't walk her too much in weather like that, maybe 15 mins just so shes getting a little walk

In good weather, she gets about an hour a day.

Not at the same time no, it depends on what shifts im working, and weekends depends on other plans we have


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

when I am working its good to get the kids out and Frensham little pond is our favourite, dont think Maisey minds either!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I know its not dog, or dog walking related so probably should not be on this thread but my 11 yr old and her pony Frankie (aged 4) last year, its one of my favourite photos ever, she begged me for her own pony (she wanted a Fresian) she got Frankie - she was very grateful and loves him lots and I cant question her maturity to him x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Brilliant :lol: :lol:


Glens (Orange git pony) face is grumpy as I made him stand x  Maisey is a lead carrier and will/has even led the children around before x


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes Henri gets walked everyday- our bread and butter walking schedule is thus...

x1 2mile park walk in the afternoon(usually on lead)
x2 field walk morning and late afternoon (off lead)
x1 street walk, late up till 1am (on lead)

Typically there'll be another early evening walk thrown in in the late spring/summer when there is enough light for it. I also go to a lot of nature places so if Henri can come, he does. I've always seen walking as part and part of the lifestyle with owning a dog- you can't have one without the other. It's as much about giving them a 'life' as it is the exercise for me.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> read my post again. I didn't suggest she had been from a puppy farm, just a crap breeder chucking whatever dogs with working reproductive systems together which is what it sounds like from your posts.
> 
> I asked what if she HAD been from a puppy farm? Would you have felt justified in buying her just because she looked right?
> 
> ...


My my, quite the Miss Marple aintcha?

No I wouldn't have bought her from a puppy farm or a BYB. Not ever. I'd have thought the bit were I said " I'd never ever buy a puppy farm dog" would have answered that.

Yes they used to be from pets at home, until I learnt there are better ways. Like proper breeders. Which can be reached with pet couriers.

Again, I didn't know it was possible to buy hamsters from breeders miles away and have them delivered by a pet courier. I do now, so that's where they come from.

Don't get started on the rats, had enough on at me about them to last a lifetime and its been done to death, resurrected, and done to death again on here. All I can say is, I made a mistake and their in a better place.



Nagini said:


> but even you admit in this thread , they are far from sourced properly , from people that actually dont give a sh**
> when i looking into offering a home to an animal , last place i'd ever look is the likes of gumtree , yet it's the first place you always seem to suggest , why is that? (nothing particularly against gumtree , but even you've been here long enough to know to avoid the place like the plague!)
> you know if you ploughed the same amount of time into thinking and researching as you do talking the crap you do on here , you might actually end up not doing half of what you do where animals were concerned.


Sorry, but what a load of rubbish, so I don't suppose you class proper breeders as "sourced properly?" Or "don't give a sh!t?" I have never, not once bought an animal off Gumtree, I don't even like the site. I found a cage on there once, rude mannered sod never even replied to my question, so I wouldn't touch the place with a barge pole. I bought two rabbits, off a proper genuine breeder that advertised on preloved. And it was a genuine show breeder, not the local odd job man down the road. So no, I don't source my animals from any Tom Dick or Harry on freeads, in fact its the last place I'd get an animal from.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

April gets walked at least once every day in any weather  I don't see it as a chore and never have days where I can't be bothered or feel the need to have a day off... I enjoy it far too much! We normally get up between 5:30 and 6 on a week day and walk for an hour and a half, then the rest of the day varies... sometimes my mum will take her out again during the day or sometimes she'll play in the garden with her, and sometimes I'll take her running after work or for another walk. On my days off I take her somewhere interesting for a longer walk. 

Recently she was spayed and was absolutely fine with no walks for a while but on a normal day I don't see why she should have to go without one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I have never, not once bought an animal off Gumtree, I don't even like the site.


memory lapse regarding your rabbits?



Wobbles said:


> No they won't be going on gumtree/preloved or anywhere else (got them from there though!)


----------



## Blondey (Jul 4, 2012)

Bloody 'ell, after reading all this, taking Alfie for a walk then having a cheeky wine then putting my head in the oven....... Lol

And who is OP ......???


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Nagini said:


> memory lapse regarding your rabbits?


No, I said I got them off PRELOVED, as my previous posts says. not GUMTREE. No memory lapse here, I think I know where I bought my own rabbits from


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> It wasn't a puppy farm! I meant a proper real farm, a sheep farm! She's a sheepdog from a sheep farm! It wasn't a BYB, it was just an ordinary farmer whose sheepdog had had pups! I'd never ever buy a puppy farm dog!


This description:

"I got my dog off a farm, not a breeder. No papers, no worming, no vet trips, no bred for a purpose. Just a farm dog that had had pups."

Sounds pretty much like a BYB to me.

Anyway, trying to talk sense into someone who cares as little as you is rather akin to banging my head against a brick wall so I'm done here.

You keep sourcing your pets unethically, choosing them based solely on appearance and not bothering to meet their needs. I just hope that when it all goes wrong you haven't alienated everyone willing to offer the help you will need.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> This description:
> 
> "I got my dog off a farm, not a breeder. No papers, no worming, no vet trips, no bred for a purpose. Just a farm dog that had had pups."
> 
> ...


No, not a BYB, a sheep farmer.

I don't source my pets unethically, I don't think proper breeders would take too kindly to be being called unethical.

You won't talk sense into me because you've no need to. Because I've DONE NOTHING WRONG.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

*WeedySeaDragon*

look dopey daughter and dopey dog in hay manger!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> No, I said I got them off PRELOVED, as my previous posts says. not GUMTREE. No memory lapse here, I think I know where I bought my own rabbits from


okay i believe ya , thousands wouldn't
i don't really care what you say , or do , what you do has no impact on my own life at all. if you really want to kid yourself your animals have been sourced from caring ethical breeders then keep on kidding yourself because you cannot kid everyone else.

you do have to actually spend time meeting with breeders whether your buying a dog , cat , hamster or goldfish , viewing their set ups , seeing the environments they live and are reared in. your idea of buying an animal is having the poor thing couriered halfway across the UK because you can't be *arsed*.....go figure.



Wobbles said:


> Like I'm getting a hamster next week from Cardiff. I've never actually met the breeder, and she hasn't me (and prob won't, as she's too far away from me)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ok...
Wobbles- why on earth are you still trying to defend yourself when everyone can see through the stories?? I esp like how walking your dog 2-3 times a week later on became sat and sun and a couple of times during the week (now its 4 days?). More likely you actually walk her once a week if you can drag yourself off the sofa! Im highly doubtful that these other pets get the quality time you say they do either!

Reallyshouldnotwearjods- stop posting pictures of idyllic country life as its making me hate you!!:001_tt2:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> ok...
> 
> Reallyshouldnotwearjods- stop posting pictures of idyllic country life as its making me hate you!!:001_tt2:


soweeeeeeeeeeeee x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> soweeeeeeeeeeeee x


:sosp:

Beeatch!!!:sneaky2:


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> soweeeeeeeeeeeee x


awww I want to come and live where you are :001_wub: i'd make such a good country bumpkin


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

nah!! I promise you would all hate it x


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> soweeeeeeeeeeeee x


I think you have a drainage problem in your garden.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We tend to be in a routine, weekends work a bit different.

Weekday mornings everyone gets cleaned out and breakfast. Then a short toilet break walk, sometimes he will toilet in the garden and play in the garden instead of a walk.

Weekday evening, the buns get cleaned out, I have my dinner then a nice evening stroll with Duke anything from an hour to three hours. Home pull covers down over buns, a bit of me time then, clean cats out and bedtime for everyone.

Weekends one or two walks depending on the length of time I spend with him and how much engery he has left.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> I think you have a drainage problem in your garden.


it's just the result of all that snow melting suddenly


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

problem no is trying to keep the photos relevant to the thread (dog walkies, or not) but just keep finding nice horsey ones gah!!

Thursley common with 4 of my 5 neds x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Did any one spot the dog?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

diefenbaker said:


> I think you have a drainage problem in your garden.





IndysMamma said:


> it's just the result of all that snow melting suddenly


lol!! 

no its the Pond On Thursley common one last one promise as taking over a bit x

This is the water meadow when we had all of the flooding before christmas - Spaniels dont mind it tho


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope Wobbles never has a baby.

If it turns out to be the wrong sex or have the wrong coloured hair, she might reject it or refuse to feed it and sulk until her Parents source her another one.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

spanners and water are a happy bunch

my pair yesterday in the stream


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't think I'll have time to walk the dog today because I'm letting the goldfish have time out the tank. Wouldn't want him to be cooped up all day!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Nagini said:


> okay i believe ya , thousands wouldn't
> i don't really care what you say , or do , what you do has no impact on my own life at all. if you really want to kid yourself your animals have been sourced from caring ethical breeders then keep on kidding yourself because you cannot kid everyone else.
> 
> you do have to actually spend time meeting with breeders whether your buying a dog , cat , hamster or goldfish , viewing their set ups , seeing the environments they live and are reared in. your idea of buying an animal is having the poor thing couriered halfway across the UK because you can't be *arsed*.....go figure.


No not cos I can't be arsed actually. I would love to be able to go and meet breeders, go to shows, and go pick up my animals myself but I can't. Because it can't drive and there's none near me for miles and miles. And actually I think someone who is prepared to pay a hundred quid for a 8 pound hamster most certainly does want it. There's nothing wrong with pet couriers.



catz4m8z said:


> ok...
> Wobbles- why on earth are you still trying to defend yourself when everyone can see through the stories?? I esp like how walking your dog 2-3 times a week later on became sat and sun and a couple of times during the week (now its 4 days?). More likely you actually walk her once a week if you can drag yourself off the sofa! Im highly doubtful that these other pets get the quality time you say they do either!
> 
> Reallyshouldnotwearjods- stop posting pictures of idyllic country life as its making me hate you!!:001_tt2:


No, my pets get the time I say they do.



Sweety said:


> I hope Wobbles never has a baby.
> 
> If it turns out to be the wrong sex or have the wrong coloured hair, she might reject it or refuse to feed it and sulk until her Parents source her another one.


I don't want a baby, and that's one of the reasons why. I'd only want a girl, and as that can't be guaranteed, I'm smart enough to realise the best course of action is to never have one full stop.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well in answer to the orginal thread, Bailey is taken for 2 short walks daily and I play with him often because our garden is the only place he can be safely let off so I play with him for at least 2 hours daily out there (not all at once!) so he can run about. Our Playtime I feel is more important than our walk time.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, you have to put some energy into conceiving a baby dear.

I very much doubt you could be "arsed".


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweety said:


> Well, you have to put some energy into conceiving a baby dear.
> 
> I very much doubt you could be "arsed".



A man who was accepting to be judged just on his appearance would have to be found first!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> And actually I think someone who is prepared to pay a hundred quid for a 8 pound hamster most certainly does want it. There's nothing wrong with pet couriers.


don't buy that for one second. sounds just like you have more money than sense - which raises certain other issues really.
if i can't see an animal in it's own environment , then i don't have it , or want it , period. i certainly would most not get one couriered to me.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Nagini said:


> don't buy that for one second. sounds just like you have more money than sense - which raises certain other issues really.
> if i can't see an animal in it's own environment , then i don't have it , or want it , period. i certainly would most not get one couriered to me.


How d'you get one then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> How d'you get one then?


i wouldn't , period.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> How d'you get one then?


Well you travel yourself wobbles. I've driven hours to get a rat . I'd rather see something in the flesh then have an animal show up that was sick or not as described.

Are you really 25 ?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> A man who was accepting to be judged just on his appearance would have to be found first!


But if she was busy watching television, he could 'do the deed' without her even having to look at him?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> What? With a barrel of baileys


I don't think so, not if I'm driving. Unless you're offering to drive 



Sweety said:


> But if she was busy watching television, he could 'do the deed' without her even having to look at him?


Words cannot explain how much wrongness is in that sentence


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Well you travel yourself wobbles. I've driven hours to get a rat . I'd rather see something in the flesh then have an animal show up that was sick or not as described.
> 
> Are you really 25 ?


I cant drive. Their not sick or not as described. Their taken care of extremely well by the courier.

I wanted:

A agouti Neth girl. What showed up? An agouti neth girl
A BEW neth girl. What showed up? A BEW neth girl
A satin cream LH Syrian boy. What showed up? A satin cream LH Syrian boy
A white Roborovski girl. What showed up? A white robo girl
A pied robo girl. What showed up? A pied robo girl
A black CRD girl. What showed up? A black CRD girl
A sapphire winter white boy. What showed up? A Sapphire WW boy

All exactly what I had asked and discussed with the breeders. I had seen pics of them beforehand. The only thing I can't do is actually fetch them myself, so I pay a courier to do it for me.



Sweety said:


> But if she was busy watching television, he could 'do the deed' without her even having to look at him?


That's alright, helps keep up the fantasy:ihih: :devil:.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

To be fair there isnt actually anything wrong with using a reputable animal courier... it may actually be less stressfull being in accomdation designed for animals than a carrier on the back seat of a car or in a train full of people.

However what I find worrying is that these breeders didnt want to at least meet you?

When we got our GP (lone antisocial male neuter) his breeder brought him to us, however as we already knew each other from years of guinea ownership and seeing her at GP shows (I used to dabble - not seriously at all), I had no problem with that arrangement at all. I knew her setup, I knew her ethics and I knew this boy was meant to be ours.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

This thread has made me very sad.... Am I the only one who wants to know more about this mystery rejected 12yo dog? What breed was so unaceptable to a 12yo child that they were blanked, and who bothers to walk him and play with him for the last 12 yrs since!

The collie at least seems to have some attention and love, if not properly exercised... what about that poor soul?

Sorry OP, I know this will sound incredibly rude, but you do seem to have some Sociopathic tendancies, from your posts


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JAChihuahua said:


> To be fair there isnt actually anything wrong with using a reputable animal courier... it may actually be less stressfull being in accomdation designed for animals than a carrier on the back seat of a car or in a train full of people.
> 
> However what I find worrying is that these breeders didnt want to at least meet you?
> 
> When we got our GP (lone antisocial male neuter) his breeder brought him to us, however as we already knew each other from years of guinea ownership and seeing her at GP shows (I used to dabble - not seriously at all), I had no problem with that arrangement at all. I knew her setup, I knew her ethics and I knew this boy was meant to be ours.


Well thankfully not everyone is condescending and unhelpful. The breeders I got them from understood its not always possible to get to them if their too far away. I was told its wrong to buy pet shop animals. So I've started getting proper breeder ones, yet it seems that's not right either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Well thankfully not everyone is condescending and unhelpful. The breeders I got them from understood its not always possible to get to them if their too far away. I was told its wrong to buy pet shop animals. So I've started getting proper breeder ones, yet it seems that's not right either.


See you do like to focus on the wrong bits, don't ya...
It's not that going to a breeder isn't right either... It is the "type" of breeder.

Personally I wouldn't recommend the breeder of your nethies for several reasons (don't worry I won't say any more than that), you could have found a better breeder but you would have needed to wait longer to get what you wanted.

I'm not arguing or picking, just trying to show you why many have an issue with what you say.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I don't think so, not if I'm driving. Unless you're offering to drive


I know my mums car is a bus but its not an SOS bus


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> lol!!


where can i find more pictures of your beautiful horses?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> See you do like to focus on the wrong bits, don't ya...
> It's not that going to a breeder isn't right either... It is the "type" of breeder.
> 
> *Personally I wouldn't recommend the breeder of your nethies for several reasons *(don't worry I won't say any more than that), you could have found a better breeder but you would have needed to wait longer to get what you wanted.
> ...


I'm curious, why ever not?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Ive walked my dog 4 times since this thread started. Got back from a 19 mile round trip bout half hour ago. Now she is sparco on the sofa. I will have my tea and a bath and go join her if she leaves me a space on the end. Happy days!!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm biting my tongue as best I can on the big debate....

But to the original question... Solo gets walked almost every day. There are the rare days he doesn't get walked at all, but for the most part he goes out at least once a day. The time, place, and type of walk varies massively. 

I think mum still takes him on a short lead walk before work during the week. 

At least two or three times a week they take him with them to the local dog friendly pub (he has a fan club!), which although is only a short lead walk there and back he does get lots of attention and stimulation while he's there. Sometimes they do walk him a bit longer before ending up in the pub.

In the evenings mum will take him on a longer walk for about an hour, either lead walking around town or to the park for some off lead time. This tends to be only during the lighter evenings though - she won't walk him much on her own in the dark.

My dad takes him into town some days for a lead walk and a visit to the burger van 

But my parents also go away in the caravan regularly where he gets lots of decent walks. Plus at home they (or I) do the occassional long walk at Ashridge or over the Downs.

So it does vary massively, some days it might just be a once round the block; others it will be morning block walk, afternoon run, and evening pub.

This set up seems to work best for him as its unpredictable. Initially my mum had been made redundant and was taking him out religeously twice a day, so he got loads of exercise at routine times. If he missed a good run he was a nightmare. Now that its varied he still gets a fair amount of exercise - but he doesn't fret and is much more relaxed. He still gets play etc in the house regardless, and chews or treat balls.

I must admit though, even with a fairly chilled breed like a bichon I can't imagine only walking two or three times a week, let alone with an active breed.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Why would I not lol 

I work full time and so does hubby but walking Millie is the most enjoyable part of the day. 

On a work day we are up at 6am for am on lead walk. In the evening hubby and I take Millie out together. 

At weekends its usually a 20min pavement plod in the morning and evening with a proper off lead walk during the day. 

Even if Millie doesn't need the exercising its stimulating to get her out of the house. She would sleep all day if I let her


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

god I couldn`t imagine not walking my dogs every day
Meg would be more potty than normal without a decent walk!
Mollie howls even if she thinks I`m going out
the best bit of my day is walking across Carn Brea with the dogs


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> Wow, I seriously can't believe that people have time to go out two or three times a day for up to an hour or more, unless their retired Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back. If your dog gets used to going miles twice a day, what happens if one day you can't take him out then? Dog'd go bananas, at least if he's not used to it, he won't know what to expect. That's my reasoning anyway. That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed


OK I see where the thread went breasts skywards now. You can't be arsed?
Well I can't be arsed defending you any longer .
I've got a dog, a little shih tzu. I used to have a beautiful German shepherd, but I got arthritis and had to make the decision to re home her because I couldn't walk her for any longer than 20 minutes. There's not a day gone by when I don't miss that beautiful dog. When I handed her over to German shepherd rescue they commented how good her condition was and how well trained she was, because despite my legs not being right I had put the time in and trained her.
My little shih tzu now fits in well. She does actually get a short walk most days even if its only 5 minutes because I think the world of her and she is my shadow. When I can't walk she sleeps beside me.
I hope you don't wake up one day and find no one can be arsed with you wobbles.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok this is getting silly. The only part of my post anyone has latched onto was the bit said with a sarky smiley by it. No I don't walk her two or three times a day, I think that is rather extreme for an average dog owner tbh, but she does get walked. Yet all anyone can be bothered on is the tongue in cheek comment I made!


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

I cant be arsed either to read this entire thread,but Wobbles Id like to smack your spoilt,self centred little legs. I have had a BC and they DO need exercise every day physically as well as mentally.Your either the most selfish person on gods earth or your a Walter Mitty character. To reject the 1st dog because it wasnt what you wanted,sounds like a 3 year old who doesnt get their own way. Pity any critter that has you as its Mum.:mad5:Get off your a*** and walk that dog blow your TV time. Pets 1st TV way down the list. BTW do you stamp your foot when you dont get what you want.:001_unsure:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Ok this is getting silly . The only part of my post anyone has latched onto was the bit said with a sarky smiley by it. No I don't walk her two or three times a day, I think that is rather extreme for an average dog owner tbh, but she does get walked. Yet all anyone can be bothered on is the tongue in cheek comment I made!


I can walk my BC 3 times some days with two of them being a good off lead walk. I dont think thats excessive at all for a BC.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am a similar age to the OP (allegedly) and I am ashamed that someone of a similar age as me can have such a rubbish attitude.

I have 3 dogs, 2 rabbits, 2 fish and a bearded dragon. I also have a husband and house and work full time 5 days a week.

Of my three dogs, 2 get a half hour walk every morning, and all three get a minimum of 1 hour every night, plus the two that can go out with a dog walker twice a week.

The rabbits obviously get fed and watered and cleaned out every night, plus every couple of days they get free time in the garden.

The beardie gets fed every day, and he gets out and about daily.

The fish and the hubby are the easiest.

Throw into that I am house proud do my house needs cleaning and I have ring craft classes, plus Nalas shows and her gundog work, I don't really have much time for me.....

Can you imagine what would happen if one day I went I can't be arsed!!??


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> where can i find more pictures of your beautiful horses?


 I have tonnes x

This is the latest, taken at the RC spring show (01.04.2013) Emily on Glen in the 70cm (2ft) jumping class, unfortunately only one pole down but not placed (please ignore her ickky feet GAH!!)


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

no they haven't been walked everyday in the 2 years i've had them, but nearly 

Last weekend for example the OH was working ALOT of hours and i was dying of flu, and everytime i coughed i was sick, so they went without a walk on saturday and a very quick one sunday. They didn't die neither did they care


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

I class Jaxons walks as 'me time' because I enjoy it as much as he does...


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow this thread has gotten huge!!!

Had a thought about how much exercise my boys get..they have an hour every morning throughout the week, at the weekends it's not always as long but we do more walks then. My OH takes them out for 20 minutes at lunchtime, when he's gone my mum will be doing that walk. Then when infer home we honour again, anything from 30mins to 2 hours. Then they get another 20 minutes at bedtime too.

Mental stimulation we could do more, but the boys each get training on our walks, we do some basic obedience in the house as well...i could always reduce the exercise and up the mental but we all love our walks...that's the main reason I wanted a dog, they could probably do a day or 2 without walks but as I don't need to I don't do it.


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh yes, Edie gets a 2 hour walk every morning. She still bounces off the walls after that!
I think twice I havent walked her, and she has been ok, sat by my side, but I know how much she loves to get out - we do about 1 hour 45 min off lead.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I have tonnes x
> 
> This is the latest, taken at the RC spring show (01.04.2013) Emily on Glen in the 70cm (2ft) jumping class, unfortunately only one pole down but not placed (please ignore her ickky feet GAH!!)


nawww he looks like he is wearing leg warmers ha,

i want more 

I'm going to get back into riding soon with the idea of getting into jumping


----------



## Zoojie (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine don't get walks every day.

However, on the days they don't get walks, they get training - agility kit in the garden, obedience classes, agility classes. They also don't get walks - they go jogging with me or the OH! They've also recently been spending all day playing in the garden whilst I sort it out - then its games of chase followed by naps, followed by fetch (easiest game to play whilst digging!) then 'hey lets dig up the stuff mum just moved' which is obviously the best game in the universe.

Loki gets less exercise than Amber because of his heart and his recent fit so he's on gentle exercise (not that he understands that when the two of them play in the garden!)

Occasionally they get a bit less - but my flex-working from home and OH flex-hours they tend to have company most (if not all) day during the week so go in and out on mini-walks, training and games all day. If I hadn't been spending so much time outside or with them (such as in our old jobs) then they had 1 hour morning, 25 mins lunch, 1 hour evening + classes twice a week. 

I feel guilty if they don't look physically and mentally tired by this time of night! I can tell when they're under target as they'll be playing and boucing and making lots of noise - they haven't made a peep for half an hour so my job is done.

Whilst I agree each dog is different and only you know if yours are getting enough - if you ever have any behavioural problem with your dog you will gain no sympathy from me as it'll most likely be due to lack of physical and mental exercise.


----------



## Zoojie (Aug 4, 2011)

How would you feel being stuck in WITHOUT your precious tv, internet, no books, no company, no nothing. You'd want to get out and burn off some energy - that's the natural thing to do. 

Exercise is good for mental health and physical health of both you and your dog, so maybe if you try it for a while you'll realise why we feel the need AND benefit from it. I read plenty on here about how people's dogs have been great company and the exercise and fresh air helps with all kinds of conditions.

Nobody here would expect you to go out and walk a 6 mile trek on your first try either. Just start with an easy 15 minutes 3 times a day, and slowly grow them to around an hour. It'll be hard to start - but after a month you'll notice everything becoming easier and more routine. 

I don't have a routine, so it's harder for me to get the motivation - so try giving it set times and record it for 30 days - it takes 30 days for a routine to become habit so after that it'll get easier I promise 

To the rest of you - what are your routines, habits etc. that make going out in even the worst weather easier? Everyone has something they hate doing when it comes to their dogs whether they admit it or not (I'm not saying you avoid it just don't like it!) so how do you overcome it? That may be of more use in this conversation!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Zoojie said:


> To the rest of you - what are your routines, habits etc. that make going out in even the worst weather easier? Everyone has something they hate doing when it comes to their dogs whether they admit it or not (I'm not saying you avoid it just don't like it!) so how do you overcome it? That may be of more use in this conversation!


The thing I find the hardest is finding the motivation to get up and take Spencer for his walk  Which is really weird because once I'm out I genuinely do enjoy walking him. I just force myself to do it. I've always been the same, hate having to get up and do it but love actually doing it. If that makes any sense at all lol.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> The thing I find the hardest is finding the motivation to get up and take Spencer for his walk  Which is really weird because once I'm out I genuinely do enjoy walking him. I just force myself to do it. I've always been the same, hate having to get up and do it but love actually doing it. If that makes any sense at all lol.


That makes perfect sense to me - because that's exactly how I feel. Which is what my 'can't be arsed' comment was meant to be (hence the sarky smiley). I don't like getting out of bed, but once I'm up I'm glad. I don't like the thought of cleaning the rabbits out, but once I've started I'm fine about it. It's the thought of doing something I don't like rather than the actual doing bit. I'm one of those who will spend so long trying to get out of doing something, it would have been quicker and easier to have just done whatever I was trying to get out of in the first place!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't have a routine because if I plan going out I can't - it's weird...

I have mild agoraphobia and a stronger social phobia so if I make a plan to go out and do things at a certain time I get worked up.... what if it's busy? what if there's traffic? what if it rains? what if the wind is bad? what if the yappy terrier that escapes the garden is loose? what if that weird stare-y kid is outside? what if... (you get the idea)

so the dogs walks generally are very spur of the moment I just grab the dogs, treats, leads and go and they vary depending on how I feel, how many people are around, how many dogs are out (weirdly am not phobic of people with dogs)... what may have been intended as a 10 min walk will have me coming home 3 hours later soaked, muddy, exhausted... what I had hoped to be an hour ramble I am home after 5 mins or maybe didn't even manage to leave the garden.

I have been known to stand in the doorway shaking for over an hour because I am terrified of leaving the house but have still generally managed a 5 min walk to convince the dogs they've been out (they are generally happy if they've been to the nearest lamppost and peed) - very rarely I don't make it at all and mum has to go alone.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine get walked most days but very rarely at the same time because I work different shifts every days. Opie didn't get walked yesterday because he was off colour, but it didn't make him any more hyper today. To be honest it's nice to be able to miss the odd day seeing as when I had Opie and his brother jax I didn't dare. I used to be out all the time with them trying to tire them out so they wouldn't have the energy to start on each other. Not that it worked 

Op, grow up.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I REALLY couldnt be assed to walk The Terrors tonight, pushing 10pm, gotten in from work all comfy on the settee with the OH before he drives back to Wales. 
BUT I did get up and take them for a sniffy second walk (OH did the a.m runs for me!) We had 40mins around the estate.

As tired as I was/am. The love for my dogs getting out and about and stimulation is greater than my love of relaxing even when Im done in! They are pooped out in bed now.
We have work, tv, phones, forums, cars etc etc to stimulate us. Our dogs rely on us to ensure they have a life too.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Mine had a 4 hour walk with several other huskies earlier and then a little off lead play time at the end so that was their only walk of the day. None of us want to get up!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ballybee said:


> Had a thought about how much exercise my boys get..they have an hour every morning throughout the week, at the weekends it's not always as long but we do more walks then. My OH takes them out for 20 minutes at lunchtime, when he's gone my mum will be doing that walk. Then when infer home we honour again, anything from 30mins to 2 hours. Then they get another 20 minutes at bedtime too.


wow, now that is dedicated!! My lot would be exhausted with half as much exercise. In fact I know that Adam would be miserable as he wouldnt have the stamina to do so much so often. 
My lot are having their weekly walk free days at the mo coz Im on my nightshifts!! They dont go out for their walks but they do get walked 5mins round to their 'Auntie's house and spend 5-8 hours with her and her mum. Id like to say that it counts as stimulation and a change in environment but they normally just jump on her lap and go to sleep when they get there!
In fact they weren't brought home til 4am yesterday apparantly coz they had all fallen asleep with their Auntie on the sofa!!


----------



## christophergoff335 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes ofcourse my dog walk everyday. Walk in the evening and morning is very good for their health. Fresh air makes them more active and healthy.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have thought about a dog for the future but I'm not a fan of going out when its cold or wet so it would need to be a really low energy breed, a chi if they could cope. Now my cats are confined inside I am having to spend more time entertaining them. Elise is confined to a crate until her ribs heel and is bored but I don't know what to do that doesn't involve movement. When the harness arrives I will be taking Elsa for a wander but being a cat she doesn't need to be walked so I can happily choose when to take her. Then it doesn't impact on Jeremy Kyle ;-)

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Walt usually gets walked every day but he is very flexible when it comes to time and length and even location! Often if you throw a ball for 10 mins in the garden he will be totally happy for few hours!

Generally at the weekend he gets one offlead walk in the morning with Lola and my mum! We usually go to the woods or the fields and they have a good run around for an hour! He is not bothered about another walk, if I wanted to take him he would jump at the chance but he is just a happy being in the garden!
This Saturday I couldn't take him the morning walk but we were in the garden for hours which he loves playing ball, helping me with the garden and sleeping in the sun!

During the week i usually take him for a 20 min walk in the morning and if oh is home he might get another walk or a play in garden! If oh is working than the dog walker comes in and takes him for a 2 hour walk in the afternoon!

So it really does vary! The only really consistent thing is the walk first thing as that usually happens!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, since Dexter. Around 7am for about an hour every morning as that is when I wake up. Then again later, time dependent on day.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol thanks  I don't see it as dedication, Tummels SA is pretty bad and if we do an hour every morning then he's usually ok to be alone for a couple of hours...plus i'm a morning person  If i could we'd do 2 hours in the mornings!!

I also don't have a garden...so they would need at least 3 walks a day anyway, the shortest walk i have here is 20 minutes 

I love being outside...the main reason i wanted a dog was for long walks  I can never understand why people don't like walking their dogs...i don't mind people who miss a day or 2 each week but i don't understand people who don't like walking but have a dog.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> That makes perfect sense to me - because that's exactly how I feel. Which is what my 'can't be arsed' comment was meant to be (hence the sarky smiley). I don't like getting out of bed, but once I'm up I'm glad. I don't like the thought of cleaning the rabbits out, but once I've started I'm fine about it. It's the thought of doing something I don't like rather than the actual doing bit. I'm one of those who will spend so long trying to get out of doing something, it would have been quicker and easier to have just done whatever I was trying to get out of in the first place!


See, this I can relate to, I hate much of the same stuff, my OH has even trained Bob to 'dig' me out of bed in the morning  once I'm up & about I'm alright, some days the walks are a hassle (when it's piddling down with rain for example) but what motivates me is the thought of coming home getting out of soggy clothes & into something warm & dry & then treating myself to a hot chocolate & a couple of hours reading a book, happy in the knowledge that my dogs are sleeping peacefully after getting out & had a run around, a game & read the local 'wee-mails' of the day


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep, twice a day and around the same time


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

ballybee said:


> lol thanks  * i don't understand people who don't like walking but have a dog*


I dont like walking full stop - I can not do aimless walking, it has to have a purpose, but I know that my outdoors lifestyle could accommodate a dogs need mentally ans physically x

I love Springers and Spangles - so thankfully we are so super active (minimum of 1 hr down the paddocks a day) I was able to have one (and now 2) x

Still cant stand walking x 

I did an Endemondo tracker the other month tracking my poo picking and I did 3 miles in an hr  thats alot of sh!te x


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

They get a couple of days off a week. On those days we have more games, training, grooming, etc, or they can just lounge around. 
Danny has his food ball a few times a day every day, and Bradley spends hours playing with a ball in the garden.

I don't walk at the same time because I try and avoid routines with them, otherwise they nag.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> at 11-14 years old, yes probably. *I was a young teenage girl, a brat*. I thought it was the end of the world if my hair wouldn't grow overnight to look like whoever off the tv I wanted it to.


You still are by what I have read!

Those poor poor dogs!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Ellie gets walked a minimum of once a day, but sometimes it varies on 4-5 walks!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

I must admit, this thread has reminded me how much I miss my daily dog walks 

I would love to have a dog again, it boggles my mind that people have dogs that they only walk 2-3 times a week 
A few people have tried to convince me that I would be fine with a small breed, but I can't take on an animal when I know there will be days that I can't meet their needs so I have to just make do with the occasional walk with SS and her dogs once I am loaded up on pain relief....

I do wonder if some people had their lives changed as much as mine (or others in my position or worse) if they would look back and regret many things.. I hope so :001_unsure:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I must admit, this thread has reminded me how much I miss my daily dog walks
> 
> I would love to have a dog again, it boggles my mind that people have dogs that they only walk 2-3 times a week
> A few people have tried to convince me that I would be fine with a small breed, but I can't take on an animal when I know there will be days that I can't meet their needs so I have to just make do with the occasional walk with SS and her dogs once I am loaded up on pain relief....
> ...


sorry Bernie still dont like walking - more than welcome to dog-walk-nap mine


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I must admit, this thread has reminded me how much I miss my daily dog walks
> 
> I would love to have a dog again, it boggles my mind that people have dogs that they only walk 2-3 times a week
> A few people have tried to convince me that I would be fine with a small breed, but I can't take on an animal when I know there will be days that I can't meet their needs so *I have to just make do with the occasional walk with SS and her dogs once I am loaded up on pain relief*....
> ...


And we'll come over as often as time & money allows, if you really have a day when you're feeling you need to get out I'll do my best to get down to you, although I'm sure Rogue shows a lot of the worst side of dog ownership :lol:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> And we'll come over as often as time & money allows, if you really have a day when you're feeling you need to get out I'll do my best to get down to you, although *I'm sure Rogue shows a lot of the worst side of dog ownership* :lol:


yer!! because mine are paragons of virtue NOT!!! pft blurry mutts

wiped out after field duties x (take at Christmas time) x


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

How can you refuse this dog? She loves been out!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> How can you refuse this dog? She loves been out!!


awwwwwwwwwww x she is lovely x can she poo pick?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Dotty and her rubber duckie x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> awwwwwwwwwww x she is lovely x *can she poo pick?*


Now THAT is IMO the worst thing about dog walking, been doing poo picking for years & I still get the odd bit under my fingernails *vomit*


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> awwwwwwwwwww x she is lovely x can she poo pick?


If she could poo pick she could come and do the yard  (She also runs away from any other dog poo) 
But she's scared of horses 
Thank you xxx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Now THAT is IMO the worst thing about dog walking, been doing poo picking for years & I still get the odd bit under my fingernails *vomit*


ahhhh!! see the wonders of the paddocks, mine go off and drop it in the wooded scrubby bit on my boundary x thats where they are good doggys x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

ooooops one more Glen photo has slipped in soweeeeeeeee again x


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> ooooops one more Glen photo has slipped in soweeeeeeeee again x


Oh my goodness, what a beauty!!! 
xx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Oh my goodness, what a beauty!!!
> xx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


>


Awww, omg. I may have to steal... *resists urge* :lol:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

will do a worship Glen the highland thread and bung if full of piccies as its wrong to take over the OPs thread x


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> will do a worship Glen the highland thread and bung if full of piccies as its wrong to take over the OPs thread x


*backs an overnight back*
I'll be there allllll night  stunning!,x


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> *will do a worship Glen the highland thread and bung if full of piccies* as its wrong to take over the OPs thread x


Yes please!! Gorgeous pics!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I tell you what - I never walk farther than the car, unless there is a dog attached. If there is one thing I hate it is walking, but mine still go out every morning unless I am ill, or one of them is ill, or it is too warm for them. I don't care how cold or wet it is, because they don't care how cold or wet it is, but in the summer it is not a good idea.

So I got low energy dogs to go with this low energy person. When I look after little Rascal, a cocker spaniel, he wears me out just looking at him.

But while I hate walking, I just love seeing my dogs enjoying themselves, so it definitely worth the sacrifice.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Its in GC x 

and with you Newfiesmum on the whole walking thing far prefer to drive or ride x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I tell you what - I never walk farther than the car, unless there is a dog attached. If there is one thing I hate it is walking, but mine still go out every morning unless I am ill, or one of them is ill, or it is too warm for them. I don't care how cold or wet it is, because they don't care how cold or wet it is, but in the summer it is not a good idea.
> 
> *So I got low energy dogs to go with this low energy person.* When I look after little Rascal, a cocker spaniel, he wears me out just looking at him.
> 
> But while I hate walking, I just love seeing my dogs enjoying themselves, so it definitely worth the sacrifice.


This is the main point that needs making for this thread, I feel.

Wobbles' parents got her a dog which was perhaps more suitable to her needs, given that she's admittedly lazy and unmotivated. Instead, she wanted a very high energy breed, that needs a lot of stimulation.

She got what she wanted- after an appalling attitude got her her own way - and doesn't give the dog what she needs anyway. After all, she has important TV shows to watch.

RESEARCH for goodness sake!

I love the look of BCs, but have to think about my suitability for the breed. One thing I have learned is that they are prone to behavioural issues if left unstimulated and under-exercised- if I was to go with BCs, I'd be doing frequent, daily walks alongside training, dog classes...the works! In fact, I would be willing to do this with ANY breed. Dogs are a huge commitment; if only everyone acted upon this.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> But I still wanted a collie, everyone I knew said not to get one, and my folks (who are not dog people at all) did not want a dog in the house ever, especially not a " big, nutcase hardwork thing that would stink when wet and shed hair everywhere". But I kept harping on for one, and they got me a dog in the hope it would shut me up.
> 
> Unfortunately it was as far removed from what I wanted as you could get, and after two years of saying nothing, I realised it was never going to do as a substitute, and after a _lot_ of persuading, they finally agreed to a small collie. Which I later discovered was never meant to happen and they were secretly hoping a small collie would never be found. The single only reason I have Meg is because my aunt had secretly had a puppy kept for me on a farm, and took me to fetch her at six weeks old, on the quiet.
> 
> ...


Collie's are hard work and I really don't think they'd be suitable for you, considering you have no motivation.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine's not that I don't like walking Spencer, I'm just seriously unmotivated to get off my ass and do _anything_. I'm lazy and I fully admit that. But I got a fairly high energy dog knowing that I'm able to make myself get up and walk him and knowing that I enjoy walks once I've made myself go out. I absolutely love going somewhere with Spen and interacting with him and just watching him be a dog and enjoy himself. For all I moan and groan when I have to make myself get ready and go out I missed it terribly when I had Rupert who only got short walks for the most part. Long ones were just too stressful for the pair of us.

We do miss the odd day here and there coz I want him to be able to cope if he doesn't get a walk but most days we go somewhere, even if it's only a half hour walk around the estate.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, but I have to ask OP. If your parents did not want a dog in the house at all, and you have rejected the dog they did give in to, who interacts with that one? I am very concerned that nobody is bothering with the other dog, because he wasn't exactly what you wanted? Who walks him, who plays with him, who shows him the affection he is entitled to?

This question may have already been answered and if I have missed it, sorry, but now I am very concerned.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> will do a worship Glen the highland thread and bung if full of piccies as its wrong to take over the OPs thread x


and the others please


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Well even rusty takes me out for a walk in the cold weather ha, he is my personal leader ha


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Sorry, but I have to ask OP. If your parents did not want a dog in the house at all, and you have rejected the dog they did give in to, who interacts with that one? I am very concerned that nobody is bothering with the other dog, because he wasn't exactly what you wanted? Who walks him, who plays with him, who shows him the affection he is entitled to?
> 
> This question may have already been answered and if I have missed it, sorry, but now I am very concerned.


It has been asked a few times now, not been answered  Poor old thing.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> and the others please


okies will add the others to the Glen thread on GC laters as have to do things like my life soweeeeeeeeeee x


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> This is the main point that needs making for this thread, I feel.
> 
> Wobbles' parents got her a dog which was perhaps more suitable to her needs, given that she's admittedly lazy and unmotivated. Instead, she wanted a very high energy breed, that needs a lot of stimulation.
> 
> ...


Did research, got about twenty odd books on collies, spoke to tons of people, spoke to people at Crufts, if there's one breed I know better than most about its BC's. My desire to own one became a full on obsession with them, I read the books on them so many times I could recite the bloody pages, and drove people mad spouting facts about them, trying to "casually slip them into conversation" so saying I hadn't researched them, you really really couldn't be further from the truth.

I do train her, do agility, HTM, but not training classes as there are none around here close enough.



newfiesmum said:


> Sorry, but I have to ask OP. If your parents did not want a dog in the house at all, and you have rejected the dog they did give in to, who interacts with that one? I am very concerned that nobody is bothering with the other dog, because he wasn't exactly what you wanted? Who walks him, who plays with him, who shows him the affection he is entitled to?
> 
> This question may have already been answered and if I have missed it, sorry, but now I am very concerned.


No they didn't want a dog, but in the usual way, once here he wormed his way in. My dad who practically detested dogs, adores him, and Meg ( though the mess and hair and tying-ness of them still grate). I do interact with him, we've got a sort of love-hate relationship, once I got my sheepdog I didn't ignore him the same, I didn't need to as I had the one I wanted too. The only thing is, the time I should have bonded with him in the first two years or so, I obviously didn't, and once its not there its never going to be. I didn't blank him from the off, I was initially delighted with him, he was a dog I never ever thought I'd have. I did many local shows with him, trained him loads of tricks. Then someone got a collie pup and its like something just clicked out of place. I could see that this person had exactly what I had wanted and I had the exact opposite, and everything sort of fell apart. I tried (very hard) to pretend he was a collie, but he wasn't big enough, fast enough, wouldn't run around the agility course quick enough, wouldn't do HTM, wouldn't play endlessly, walk endlessly, the colour, hair type, and overall look wasn't the same, and after a bit it didn't work. I decided it was better to have no dog than the wrong one, so I shut him out completely. I hate myself for it, because he really is a great little dog, and would have made the most wonderful pet to someone who wanted him for him, not someone who wanted a completely different style of dog. He didn't deserve to be lumbered with me that's for sure.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

OP, I'm not following, do you have a border collie?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> Did research, got about twenty odd books on collies, spoke to tons of people, spoke to people at Crufts, if there's one breed I know better than most about its BC's. My desire to own one became a full on obsession with them, I read the books on them so many times I could recite the bloody pages, and drove people mad spouting facts about them, trying to "casually slip them into conversation" so saying I hadn't researched them, you really really couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> I do train her, do agility, HTM, but not training classes as there are none around here close enough.
> 
> No they didn't want a dog, but in the usual way, once here he wormed his way in. My dad who practically detested dogs, adores him, and Meg ( though the mess and hair and tying-ness of them still grate). I do interact with him, we've got a sort of love-hate relationship, once I got my sheepdog I didn't ignore him the same, I didn't need to as I had the one I wanted too. The only thing is, the time I should have bonded with him in the first two years or so, I obviously didn't, and once its not there its never going to be. I didn't blank him from the off, I was initially delighted with him, he was a dog I never ever thought I'd have. I did many local shows with him, trained him loads of tricks. Then someone got a collie pup and its like something just clicked out of place. I could see that this person had exactly what I had wanted and I had the exact opposite, and everything sort of fell apart. I tried (very hard) to pretend he was a collie, but he wasn't big enough, fast enough, wouldn't run around the agility course quick enough, wouldn't do HTM, wouldn't play endlessly, walk endlessly, the colour, hair type, and overall look wasn't the same, and after a bit it didn't work. I decided it was better to have no dog than the wrong one, so I shut him out completely. I hate myself for it, because he really is a great little dog, and would have made the most wonderful pet to someone who wanted him for him, not someone who wanted a completely different style of dog. He didn't deserve to be lumbered with me that's for sure.


I am very glad to hear that your dad loves him and he is not missing out. When I lost my mongrel, my daughter was fifteen and she was so devastated at losing him, she tried to ignore the retriever puppy which I had bought. It did not allow it. I told her to grow up, that it wasn't the dog's fault and I would not haver her treating my puppy that way. She soon got the message.

As to your saying that after two years it was two late to bond, well come on. What do you think happens with dogs that people have later, rescue dogs and the like? My Diva was nearly four when I got her but we still bonded; we adore each other.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> OP, I'm not following, do you have a border collie?


Yes, she has a border collie and another dog whose breed we haven't been told, who is now 12.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay, you researched it. Fine. But I don't think any book in the world would suggest you walk a working bred collie 2-3 times per week. You were clearly selective with what you learned.

And as much as I feel you regret pushing the other aside (does he have a name by the way? You've referred to Meg as Meg. He is just a he, from what I've seen on this thread)- I don't think any amount of justification will stop the situation being truly heartbreaking.

I can't comprehend that you would bond with him initialy- then become jealous of someone else's BC, and suddenly he's not good enough. You resented that he wasn't a collie, and 'pretended' that he was. That's madness 

I love Maine Coon cats. If my friend was to get one, I wouldn't push my Siamese aside, or 'pretend' he was an MC. I wouldn't stop adoring him, because of his breed. I just can't understand how anyone could. It's worrying, if I'm honest.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> Okay, you researched it. Fine. But I don't think any book in the world would suggest you walk a working bred collie 2-3 times per week. You were clearly selective with what you learned.
> 
> And as much as I feel you regret pushing the other aside (does he have a name by the way? You've referred to Meg as Meg. He is just a he, from what I've seen on this thread)- I don't think any amount of justification will stop the situation being truly heartbreaking.
> 
> ...


I desperately wanted a giant breed dog, but my husband wouldn't have it. I made do with the biggest golden retriever I could find, but I fell in love with him completely before we got home!

But let's be fair - some people just cannot cope with settling for second best. My sister-in-law desperately wanted a girl when she had her first child. I was only about 10, but I remember clearly her saying "If I have a boy, I'll drown it". She didn't drown him, when he came, but she never loved him either. I will never understand someone doing that to a dog, never mind a child, but some people are like that I suppose.

I researched newfies, I knew how delicate they could be when growing, I knew how much exercise they needed despite everybody saying the opposite, and I knew that they often drooled to excess. None of my research told me how much bloody fur they had! But I have learned to live with it as best I can.

As long as the little dog is loved by someone, that is all we can ask.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I desperately wanted a giant breed dog, but my husband wouldn't have it. I made do with the biggest golden retriever I could find, but I fell in love with him completely before we got home!
> 
> But let's be fair - some people just cannot cope with settling for second best. My sister-in-law desperately wanted a girl when she had her first child. I was only about 10, but I remember clearly her saying "If I have a boy, I'll drown it". She didn't drown him, when he came, but she never loved him either. I will never understand someone doing that to a dog, never mind a child, but some people are like that I suppose.
> 
> ...


This is true!

And I guess it is in some people's nature to be so selective. I mean, you can find exactly what you want in time if you go for a ped breed- from colour to fur type to size to temperament- that's fair enough!

It's the blatant pushing aside that upsets me. I can't get this whole thing out of my mind!

PS- I'm sorry to hear about your nephew, that must be tough for him, to not have a bond with his mother


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> This is true!
> 
> And I guess it is in some people's nature to be so selective. I mean, you can find exactly what you want in time if you go for a ped breed- from colour to fur type to size to temperament- that's fair enough!
> 
> ...


He is 55 now and still does not speak to his mother if he can avoid it. She never did get her girl either, but it was made worse when the second one came along, another boy. She spoilt that one rotten so I suppose she was trying to assuage her guilt.

I desperately wanted a girl when I had my first, so much so that I wouldn't look at girls' things because I did not want to be disappointed. There was a woman in the maternity home with me who showed off rotten when she had a baby boy, and she already had a girl at home. The midwife had a few words to say to her!


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone noticing a slight discrepancy here.

Originally said...


Wobbles said:


> I wanted a BC, have always wanted a BC, since I was about 8 years old,having been around them on a farm since I was tiny. I love them, my aunt had a gorgeous one who I adored and would spend hours with. Unfortunately she was shot after going mental and attacking the sheep.
> 
> But I still wanted a collie, everyone I knew said not to get one, and my folks (who are not dog people at all) did not want a dog in the house ever, especially not a " big, nutcase hardwork thing that would stink when wet and shed hair everywhere". But I kept harping on for one, and they got me a dog in the hope it would shut me up.
> 
> ...


Has now changed to



Wobbles said:


> *I didn't blank him from the off, I was initially delighted with him, he was a dog I never ever thought I'd have.* I did many local shows with him, trained him loads of tricks. Then someone got a collie pup and its like something just clicked out of place. I could see that this person had exactly what I had wanted and I had the exact opposite, and everything sort of fell apart. I tried (very hard) to pretend he was a collie, but he wasn't big enough, fast enough, wouldn't run around the agility course quick enough, wouldn't do HTM, wouldn't play endlessly, walk endlessly, the colour, hair type, and overall look wasn't the same, and after a bit it didn't work. I decided it was better to have no dog than the wrong one, so I shut him out completely. I hate myself for it, because he really is a great little dog, and would have made the most wonderful pet to someone who wanted him for him, not someone who wanted a completely different style of dog. He didn't deserve to be lumbered with me that's for sure.


The truth is always much easier to keep track of


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Hmm, I'd been thinking the same.

Plus, I've only just noticed this admission:

*The single only reason I have Meg is because my aunt had secretly had a puppy kept for me on a farm, and took me to fetch her at six weeks old, on the quiet. *

Very responsible.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Wow! What a thread! 

I didn't walk Bess on Thursday. I'd had so much of this awful weather and it was snowing constantly with a gale force wind blowing and I just couldn't bring myself to step out of the door. First time this winter, and I felt so bloody guilty all day! Bess didn't seem too bothered though!

So yes, I do walk Bess everyday, but not at the same time, or to the same place. Depends on the weather, tides, and how my work's going. She doesn't normally get walked on show days as show's make her tired.

I wouldn't feel right not walking her - she needs exercise to keep her muscles toned. A BC that's not walked is not going to be a healthy dog. Alright for a person to decide to become a lump of lard being a couch potato, but not fair on an active dog to be forced to become one. 

I think the OP is a very sad person, and I truly hope they do not own a dog other than a soft toy.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I usually take mine in the morning between 8 and 9 or maybe as late as ten depending on the time of year. I have a couple of reasons: if I don't do things early they don't get done at all as I never feel like it later. The other reason is there is a cafe on the heath with outdoor tables and the owner puts buckets of water out for the dogs. Later on in the day, there are always people sitting at the tables, eating lunch or simply having a snack. Ferdie always goes and stick his head in a bucket, comes up dripping slobber, great strings of it, then being the friendly soul he is, goes off to say hello to all the nice people sitting at the tables.

So I would rather walk him before they get there!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Okay, you researched it. Fine. But I don't think any book in the world would suggest you walk a working bred collie 2-3 times per week. You were clearly selective with what you learned.
> 
> And as much as I feel you regret pushing the other aside (does he have a name by the way? You've referred to Meg as Meg. He is just a he, from what I've seen on this thread)- I don't think any amount of justification will stop the situation being truly heartbreaking.
> 
> ...


No, not quite like that. I'll try and make it simpler to understand.

I wanted a collie since I was 8. Nothing else, no other breed at all.
After harping on for one for years, my parents eventually said I could have a small dog, not a collie though, and got me one.
As a 13 year old child who never thought I'd never get a dog, I was pretty ecstatic when I got him, the sheer excitement of a new puppy was enough to make me forget about the collie I'd wanted. And I thought as I did have a dog now to take my mind off it, surely I'd completely forget about the collie right?
Wrong. When you've yearned for something so much for so long, it doesn't just magically go away. Have you ever heard of "getting something for the sake of it"? As in you can't have what you really want, so get something else instead so you do actually have _something_ in the vain hope it will replace what you truly wanted in the first place? Well that's what my dog was, a substitute, a cover, a mask, a charade, and for a while it worked. Until someone got a BC puppy that was _exactly_ what I had always wanted, and the charade was over instantly. Eyes suddenly well opened I could kid myself no more, this dog was not anything like the one I had been after. 
Now I didn't want to upset my parents by telling them I wasn't happy, so I decided to 'make the best of it' and simply pretend ( I'd always had a very vivid imagination so it wasn't that difficult). This worked well for months, in fact so much so, I could look at my dog and actually see the collie I wanted. I had kept up such a strong pretence it had become real to me. Who knows, left like this I could well have kept up my pretence forever, they say if you imagine something for long enough it becomes real.
The problem was, this pretence had become so real, I truly did think I had my BC and started really treating him as one, too big a collar, too big a lead than neccessery, too big a food bowl which I'd fill too much, refusing to clip him because "BC's have nice long straight flowing hair" so he didn't need it, trying to train him to jump jumps to high for him, getting frustrated because he wasnt running fast enough or going around the agility course quick enough, and so on. I could have carried on like this quite easily, had been doing so for 2 years or more by now, except that my parents started to notice, and one day whilst I was in the garden getting rather p'd off because he _wouldn't_ do the weaves "like the Crufts collies do", my dad shouted " he's never going to be able to do that, he's not a sheepdog". I froze as if I'd been shot, the words " he's not a sheepdog" going over and over in my mind, my illusion was shattered in those words, my two year pretence gone in seconds. 
And from that point it went downhill, because I didn't have my collie, I didn't have my pretence fantasy to fall back on, I simply had a dog which meant I couldn't ask for another as well. I was totally devastated and decided I'd rather have no dog than one I didn't want which was stopping me get one I did want, so I shut him out completely.

Selfish? Yes. stupid? Deffinately. But not done maliciously or spitefully, I was just a young child who desperately wanted the one thing in life I couldn't have.



PennyGSD said:


> Anyone noticing a slight discrepancy here.
> 
> Originally said...
> 
> ...


Not going through it again read my above comment, that'll explain it. But I swear on my own life, this is not a made up story, its so surreal it may sound like it, and I really do wish it was, but it is 100% gods honest truth. None of it eggzagerated either, I really was that obsessively desperately delusional for a collie dog.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Rubbish.

Just in my opinion of course.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> No, not quite like that. I'll try and make it simpler to understand.
> 
> I wanted a collie since I was 8. Nothing else, no other breed at all.
> After harping on for one for years, my parents eventually said I could have a small dog, not a collie though, and got me one.
> ...


See for something like a phone I could understand that attitude, but for a living being that's just sad :nonod:
I also find it sad that as an adult you still have problems bonding with your original dog 

No need to answer, just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive sat back & watched this thread and it's same old same old with the OP. Although i was delighted to see someone also use the word narcissist as that has been my opinion too for a few months. 
Firstly any dog can do htm or agility, its not an exclusive collie thing. Secondly the most important collie characteristic to me is temperament, not looks, not coat type. For a family pet you need good temperament, I don't see much mention of this. Nor do I see mention of CEA, Glaucoma, Epilepsy or mant other conditions known to be prevalent in collie world. 
I have a collie, they are my all time favourite breed. If I am ill and cannot walk him (happens once in a blue moon) he just mopes around. You don't have to go haring across fields with a collie, getting them all excited , chasing balls etc. In fact far too many people get their collies used to being in hyper chasing state with balls & neglect to teach them to be calm and listen to commands & challenge their ample brains. Collies need time & gentle handling and LOVE to have a working relationship with their owner. They are a dog who melts into your world and will be a lifelong faithful partner. 
When will people learn to RESEARCH the animals they buy and think about it responsibly? To put aside the human "i want" thoughts & think what the animal wants for its utmost happiness? Because whats the point of buying an animal if you aren't going to look after it to the best of your ability & meet its needs? 
Dogs get so much more out of walking than just exercise. The sights , the smells, the interactions, the socialising. And no matter what the weather I always smile on my walks with my dog because I see the utter joy he takes in just running & being out and free.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> See for something like a phone I could understand that attitude, but for a living being that's just sad :nonod:
> I also find it sad that as an adult you still have problems bonding with your original dog
> 
> No need to answer, just my opinion on the matter.


My first dog was given to me out of the blue at only four weeks old. I wasn't even thinking about getting a dog at that point, hadn't discussed it with my husband or anything. If I thought about a dog at all, I would have been planning on a retriever, not this skinny little mongrel, with one ear up and one ear done, who could never be let off lead or he would be gone for the day.

But I was fond of him, and I was quite happy to wait for my retriever. My husband worshipped him so he certainly didn't miss out, and even when he turned out to absolutely hate children, there was never any question of him going anyway. It was his house and we manage the space so he didn't have to ever meet my children's friends.

I can't say I loved him like I did Sammy, and especially not the newfies. All three of them have completely stolen my heart and I can understand a bit of what Wobbles means. When I lost Joshua I really felt that I had missed out because he was only three, and his puppyhood was gone so quickly and then he could never be a proper dog. But I still couldn't blank a living creature in my house. That doesn't sit right with me, but there you go. As long as the dog is cared for and loved..........


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lopside said:


> Ive sat back & watched this thread and it's same old same old with the OP. Although i was delighted to see someone also use the word narcissist as that has been my opinion too for a few months.
> Firstly any dog can do htm or agility, its not an exclusive collie thing. Secondly the most important collie characteristic to me is temperament, not looks, not coat type. For a family pet you need good temperament, I don't see much mention of this. Nor do I see mention of CEA, Glaucoma, Epilepsy or mant other conditions known to be prevalent in collie world.
> I have a collie, they are my all time favourite breed. If I am ill and cannot walk him (happens once in a blue moon) he just mopes around. You don't have to go haring across fields with a collie, getting them all excited , chasing balls etc. In fact far too many people get their collies used to being in hyper chasing state with balls & neglect to teach them to be calm and listen to commands & challenge their ample brains. Collies need time & gentle handling and LOVE to have a working relationship with their owner. *They are a dog who melts into your world* and will be a lifelong faithful partner.
> When will people learn to RESEARCH the animals they buy and think about it responsibly? To put aside the human "i want" thoughts & think what the animal wants for its utmost happiness? Because whats the point of buying an animal if you aren't going to look after it to the best of your ability & meet its needs?
> Dogs get so much more out of walking than just exercise. The sights , the smells, the interactions, the socialising. And no matter what the weather I always smile on my walks with my dog because I see the utter joy he takes in just running & being out and free.


Fabulous post, but the part in bold is beautiful; isn't that what we all want and what the 'right' dog does with all of us? Lovely way of describing that special bond.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

I love how this thread has turned Border Collie Savvy! (Fave breed)


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Yes, she has a border collie and another dog whose breed we haven't been told, who is now 12.


I see! Thanks for confirming NM


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

I haven't commented on this post up until now, but can you PLEASE stop talking about your other dog as if it is nothing more than an unwanted gadget or pair of shoes that doesn't fit properly?!

He is a living, breathing soul, who was rejected by you purely for not looking right.

I find your rather exacting requirements for appearance a tad disturbing to be honest. Again, we are not talking about a handbag. Who gives a flying toss how "perfect" your collie's markings are? Yes, we all have our preferences with regards to looks, but the level of detail you have taken it to is extreme to say the least.

My collie Scout has just lost some pigment on his nose, giving him an extra pink spot. I daresy if something like that happened to Meg, she'd fall out of favour just as quickly as your old dog.

Stop defending your actions and accept that you have, and continue to act in an extremely selfish manner, with no regards for anyone but yourself.

And, by the way, just because you want a certain breed, that doesn't mean you should have it, unless you are willing to provide it with a lifestyle to suit its requirements. Dog ownership is not a right, it's a privilege.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Hmm, I'd been thinking the same.
> 
> Plus, I've only just noticed this admission:
> 
> ...


It was the only way a collie would be allowed in our house. My dad had no intention ever of taking me to get one, no matter how much he said I could have one. He only said it to shut me up. My aunt realised the only way I'd ever get one was if it just appeared, so she took me to "choose" a day old pup that would be ready in a few weeks, and when I got there, she turned to me and said that actually she hadn't told me the truth, they were 6 weeks old and ready to leave. She'd bought a carry box in the car, and flea treatment as well:dita:. Then she got my nan and another aunt to come with me home so my dad couldn't tell me to take it back there and then.



PennyGSD said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Just in my opinion of course.


No, its true actually. What the point in lying?



B3rnie said:


> See for something like a phone I could understand that attitude, but for a living being that's just sad :nonod:
> I also find it sad that as an adult you still have problems bonding with your original dog
> 
> No need to answer, just my opinion on the matter.


I don't know why Bernie tbh. Whether its cos I blanked him so didn't bond, or blamed and resented him for stopping me get my sheepdog, or something else, I really don't know. All I know is I have never bonded with him properly.

Its ironic really, my parents who didn't want a dog at all have bonded to him, yet me, who did want a dog, hasn't.



Lopside said:


> Ive sat back & watched this thread and it's same old same old with the OP. Although i was delighted to see someone also use the word narcissist as that has been my opinion too for a few months.
> Firstly any dog can do htm or agility, its not an exclusive collie thing. Secondly the most important collie characteristic to me is temperament, not looks, not coat type. For a family pet you need good temperament, I don't see much mention of this. Nor do I see mention of CEA, Glaucoma, Epilepsy or mant other conditions known to be prevalent in collie world.
> I have a collie, they are my all time favourite breed. If I am ill and cannot walk him (happens once in a blue moon) he just mopes around. You don't have to go haring across fields with a collie, getting them all excited , chasing balls etc. In fact far too many people get their collies used to being in hyper chasing state with balls & neglect to teach them to be calm and listen to commands & challenge their ample brains. Collies need time & gentle handling and LOVE to have a working relationship with their owner. They are a dog who melts into your world and will be a lifelong faithful partner.
> When will people learn to RESEARCH the animals they buy and think about it responsibly? To put aside the human "i want" thoughts & think what the animal wants for its utmost happiness? Because whats the point of buying an animal if you aren't going to look after it to the best of your ability & meet its needs?
> Dogs get so much more out of walking than just exercise. The sights , the smells, the interactions, the socialising. And no matter what the weather I always smile on my walks with my dog because I see the utter joy he takes in just running & being out and free.


You realise it was a farm dog, and the farmer probably wouldn't have a clue what any of those were, let alone tested the dogs?:sosp: Pups on farms aren't like dog breeder puppies, tested and socialised for everything, they just happen, in the same way kittens, lambs, calfs and chicks do.

Your collie is gorgeous, exactly the look I wanted in one. That's what my dream dog was.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Did research, got about twenty odd books on collies, spoke to tons of people, spoke to people at Crufts, if there's one breed I know better than most about its BC's. My desire to own one became a full on obsession with them, I read the books on them so many times I could recite the bloody pages, and drove people mad spouting facts about them, trying to "casually slip them into conversation" so saying I hadn't researched them, you really really couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> I do train her, do agility, HTM, but not training classes as there are none around here close enough.
> 
> No they didn't want a dog, but in the usual way, once here he wormed his way in. My dad who practically detested dogs, adores him, and Meg ( though the mess and hair and tying-ness of them still grate). I do interact with him, we've got a sort of love-hate relationship, once I got my sheepdog I didn't ignore him the same, I didn't need to as I had the one I wanted too. The only thing is, the time I should have bonded with him in the first two years or so, I obviously didn't, and once its not there its never going to be. I didn't blank him from the off, I was initially delighted with him, he was a dog I never ever thought I'd have. I did many local shows with him, trained him loads of tricks. Then someone got a collie pup and its like something just clicked out of place. I could see that this person had exactly what I had wanted and I had the exact opposite, and everything sort of fell apart. I tried (very hard) to pretend he was a collie, but he wasn't big enough, fast enough, wouldn't run around the agility course quick enough, wouldn't do HTM, wouldn't play endlessly, walk endlessly, the colour, hair type, and overall look wasn't the same, and after a bit it didn't work. I decided it was better to have no dog than the wrong one, so I shut him out completely. I hate myself for it, because he really is a great little dog, and would have made the most wonderful pet to someone who wanted him for him, not someone who wanted a completely different style of dog. He didn't deserve to be lumbered with me that's for sure.


But your BC doesnt as you said yourself. Also you still havent said what breed the 1st dog was. Are you really this selfish or are you having everyone on a wind up.Im inclined to think so.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Jazmine said:


> I haven't commented on this post up until now, but can you PLEASE stop talking about your other dog as if it is nothing more than an unwanted gadget or pair of shoes that doesn't fit properly?!
> 
> He is a living, breathing soul, who was rejected by you purely for not looking right.
> 
> ...


You are a star! 
OP every border collie is perfect. You say you love them, they're your fave breed etc yet you don't look after yours as you should or give her what she needs, AS A COLLIE. I find this all hard to read tbh, you want a collie with 'perfect' markings? What are perfect markings? Because no Collie is the same!!!


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Ive sat back & watched this thread and it's same old same old with the OP. Although i was delighted to see someone also use the word narcissist as that has been my opinion too for a few months.
> Firstly any dog can do htm or agility, its not an exclusive collie thing. Secondly the most important collie characteristic to me is temperament, not looks, not coat type. For a family pet you need good temperament, I don't see much mention of this. Nor do I see mention of CEA, Glaucoma, Epilepsy or mant other conditions known to be prevalent in collie world.
> I have a collie, they are my all time favourite breed. If I am ill and cannot walk him (happens once in a blue moon) he just mopes around. You don't have to go haring across fields with a collie, getting them all excited , chasing balls etc. In fact far too many people get their collies used to being in hyper chasing state with balls & neglect to teach them to be calm and listen to commands & challenge their ample brains. Collies need time & gentle handling and LOVE to have a working relationship with their owner. They are a dog who melts into your world and will be a lifelong faithful partner.
> When will people learn to RESEARCH the animals they buy and think about it responsibly? To put aside the human "i want" thoughts & think what the animal wants for its utmost happiness? Because whats the point of buying an animal if you aren't going to look after it to the best of your ability & meet its needs?
> Dogs get so much more out of walking than just exercise. The sights , the smells, the interactions, the socialising. And no matter what the weather I always smile on my walks with my dog because I see the utter joy he takes in just running & being out and free.


That is one beautiful Collie absolutely adorable,reminds me of my old Ben.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I don't know why Bernie tbh. Whether its cos I blanked him so didn't bond, or blamed and resented him for stopping me get my sheepdog, or something else, I really don't know. All I know is I have never bonded with him properly.


Simple, because you won't allow a bond to develop. You are an adult, spend time with him, take him for walks, you are the only one not allowing a bond to form...not him.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a border collie we walk with sometimes who has the most beautiful chocolate brown markings, but I wouldn't put that as a priority. I hardly dare say it, but I don't like them much. They always seem obsessed with their balls or their game, but if one landed on my doorstep I would love it just the same. Lots of dogs I don't really like, but if someone said "take this dog or its going to be pts" then I would. And I would grow fond of it. That is surely what being a dog lover is all about, isn't it?

Goodness, I could even learn to love a pug given time:sosp:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Fabulous post, but the part in bold is beautiful; isn't that what we all want and what the 'right' dog does with all of us? Lovely way of describing that special bond.


Exactly. And if its not the 'right' dog, the special bond won't be there. Look at how guide dogs are matched, hearing dogs, police dogs, search dogs, working sheepdogs, all partnered to match with their handler. A dog is like a marriage, both sides have to match together, you have that special bond with _someone_, not anyone. You can't force it to be there, even watching a show you can see who has a natural chemistry or bond and whose is forced or plain not there.



Jazmine said:


> I haven't commented on this post up until now, but can you PLEASE stop talking about your other dog as if it is nothing more than an unwanted gadget or pair of shoes that doesn't fit properly?!
> 
> He is a living, breathing soul, who was rejected by you purely for not looking right.
> 
> ...


No she wouldn't. She's exactly what I wanted in every way, I wouldn't care a bit if she had a black dot by her nose or whatever.



YorkshireMuppet said:


> You are a star!
> OP every border collie is perfect. You say you love them, they're your fave breed etc yet you don't look after yours as you should or give her what she needs, AS A COLLIE. I find this all hard to read tbh, you want a collie with 'perfect' markings? What are perfect markings? Because no Collie is the same!!!


Yeah, not symmetrically perfect, but traditional looking. You know one that looks like Lopside's pic not one that's nearly all white with a black patch over one eye or something. A "properly marked" collie I mean.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> No, not quite like that. I'll try and make it simpler to understand.
> 
> I wanted a collie since I was 8. Nothing else, no other breed at all.
> After harping on for one for years, my parents eventually said I could have a small dog, not a collie though, and got me one.
> ...


I'll be honest and say this post only reiterates what I was saying, and what you were trying to disprove.

You've also just admitted that the breeder was not one who health tested. You're digging a hole for yourself.

If anything, this thread illustrates how dogs are not children's pets. They should not be bought as such, unless an adult is going to take primary responsibility. Children are fickle.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Yeah, not symmetrically perfect, but traditional looking. You know one that looks like Lopside's pic not one that's nearly all white with a black patch over one eye or something. A "properly marked" collie I mean.


Yes, but why can't you be happy with Meg or any other collie, whether it's tricoloured, brown/white or black/white?!


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> No she wouldn't. She's exactly what I wanted in every way, I wouldn't care a bit if she had a black dot by her nose or whatever.


I do love how you completely ignored my comments about your other dog. You won't even call him by his name. Pathetic. 25 are you? Isn't it time you started acting it?


----------



## Blondey (Jul 4, 2012)

This is another thread I am no longer following, it has turned into nothing more than a witch hunt for certain members. What is happening to this forum.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> There's a border collie we walk with sometimes who has the most beautiful chocolate brown markings, but I wouldn't put that as a priority. I hardly dare say it, but I don't like them much. * They always seem obsessed with their balls* or their game, but if one landed on my doorstep I would love it just the same. Lots of dogs I don't really like, but if someone said "take this dog or its going to be pts" then I would. And I would grow fond of it. That is surely what being a dog lover is all about, isn't it?
> 
> Goodness, I could even learn to love a pug given time:sosp:


BIB, sorry NM but that made me laugh:lol:  And yes they are

I couldn't do that though. Much as I'd hate the thought it would be pts and wouldn't want that, I could not commit for 15 years to something I hadn't asked for. I just couldn't, it's a heck of a responsibility, and I'm not great at the whole commitment and responsibility thing( which is probably blatantly obvious to a blind person). I'd try and save it, but I couldn't take it on myself, not unless I really did fall for it.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> BIB, sorry NM but that made me laugh:lol:  And yes they are
> 
> I couldn't do that though. Much as I'd hate the thought it would be pts and wouldn't want that, I could not commit for 15 years to something I hadn't asked for. I just couldn't, it's a heck of a responsibility, and I'm not great at the whole commitment and responsibility thing( which is probably blatantly obvious to a blind person). I'd try and save it, but I couldn't take it on myself, not unless I really did fall for it.


If somebody dumped a border collie on your doorstep and it was brown/white or tricoloured would you rehome it/pts?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow this is getting surreal lol I've OP on ignore, but as everyone keeps quoting I can still read :sneaky2:

I am amazed that a dog who OP can't even get to walk to heel, and who asked how she can get to do stuff "like the dogs at Crufts" is now doing so much, it's now agility, heel work to music etc................ that's a great achievement considering there were post asking for help not so long ago, and alarm bells ring as Meg "doesn't do what the dogs do on Crufts do"

Knew the few times a week was going to turn in to hours and hours and all day....

I really need to stop commenting, I am just so frustrated, it's nothing to do with liking or disliking the OP, if anything I feel great pity for her, my concern is and has always been the animals in every idiotic post!! My heart breaks for a dog who no one has really given a toss about for 12 years, and the perfect looking collie who is not so perfect so is just given a few times a weeks exercise :'(


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I'll be honest and say this post only reiterates what I was saying, and what you were trying to disprove.
> 
> You've also just admitted that the breeder was not one who health tested. You're digging a hole for yourself.
> 
> If anything, this thread illustrates how dogs are not children's pets. They should not be bought as such, unless an adult is going to take primary responsibility. Children are fickle.


He wasn't a breeder, he was a sheep farmer.



YorkshireMuppet said:


> Yes, but why can't you be happy with Meg or any other collie, whether it's tricoloured, brown/white or black/white?!


I am perfectly happy with Meg, she's everything I ever wanted. Because I wanted one with specific looks/colouring, why is that so wrong?



YorkshireMuppet said:


> If somebody dumped a border collie on your doorstep and it was brown/white or tricoloured would you rehome it/pts?


Probs keep it. No I wouldn't be allowed, I'd rehome it.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I am perfectly happy with Meg, she's everything I ever wanted. Because I wanted one with specific looks/colouring, why is that so wrong?
> I'd Probs keep it. No I wouldn't be allowed, I'd rehome it.


It's so wrong because you've just slagged off border collie's because they don't look 'perfect', because you've researched collie's yet know so little and also because you're 25 going on 7!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> BIB, sorry NM but that made me laugh:lol:  And yes they are
> 
> I couldn't do that though. Much as I'd hate the thought it would be pts and wouldn't want that, I could not commit for 15 years to something I hadn't asked for. I just couldn't, it's a heck of a responsibility, and I'm not great at the whole commitment and responsibility thing( which is probably blatantly obvious to a blind person). I'd try and save it, but I couldn't take it on myself, not unless I really did fall for it.


I would do my best to find the dog a good home, but if that did not happen I would keep it. The idea of putting an animal to sleep just because it is inconvenient is abhorrent to me.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Fabulous post, but the part in bold is beautiful; isn't that what we all want and what the 'right' dog does with all of us? Lovely way of describing that special bond.


I dunno...none of mine have melted into my life. More like crashed into it with all 4 paws and turned it upside down :lol:


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> No, its true actually. What the point in lying?


There's definitely been lies as some of your posts contradict each other. Or are now being very carefully adjusted to show you in a better light. Sorry, but lie about one small thing and I find it hard to believe anything.

I've actually changed my opinion about you being a troll and think you're just very immature and tend to get more and more animals because the novelty of a new pet seems to hold your interest more than your dull old existing ones. And inflammatory posts on here are very entertaining for you.

You profess that your BC is the only dog you ever wanted, but this time last year you were going to sulk and stamp your feet to try and get your parents to agree to you getting a lap dog.

See why I might start to disbelieve 99% of what you write?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Wow this is getting surreal lol I've OP on ignore, but as everyone keeps quoting I can still read :sneaky2:
> 
> I am amazed that a dog who OP can't even get to walk to heel, and who asked how she can get to do stuff "like the dogs at Crufts" is now doing so much, it's now agility, heel work to music etc................ that's a great achievement considering there were post asking for help not so long ago, and alarm bells ring as Meg "doesn't do what the dogs do on Crufts do"
> 
> ...


You really need to stop trying to make out people are lying. I've said all along, I train her tricks and stuff, I just can't get her to walk to heel. Yes she learnt HTM, agility, and tricks, but not how to walk nicely on a lead. I don't know why, but there ya go.



YorkshireMuppet said:


> It's so wrong because you've just slagged off border collie's because they don't look 'perfect', because you've researched collie's yet know so little and also because you're 25 going on 7!


I never slagged off other's at all, I said I didn't want one of that style. Me personally, not that i didn't like them or thought they weren't perfect, i just did not want one with that type of markings. Nothing wrong with having a preference on something.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I never slagged off other's at all, I said I didn't want one of that style. Me personally, not that i didn't like them or thought they weren't perfect, i just did not want one with that type of markings. Nothing wrong with having a preference on something.


You're discriminating border collies in general then? Because not all of them are black and white and with those markings!! What's your preference? Short hair/long hair? There's nothing wrong with having a preference you're just overdoing it and everybody's getting a tad upset and agitated over you.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I'd always had a very vivid imagination


At least this is something we can all agree on!


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

I think whats so hard to understand is why did you need to reject one dog to get another ?

I would love another dog in the future , a Chinese crested isn't my 'ideal' dog but I love mine just the same they are a lovely breed and one that fits in well with my family at the moment , when the kids are bigger I would love a golden retriever or a bernese but it dosent mean I will reject my other dog 

what breed is your other dog ?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I never slagged off other's at all, I said I didn't want one of that *style*. Me personally, not that i didn't like them or thought they weren't perfect, i just did not want one with that type of markings. Nothing wrong with having a preference on something.


Good grief. Dogs aren't like a pair of boots you know.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe if we all stopped feeding this thread, she would stop getting her kicks.I dont believe one single word now, for me topic closed.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I would do my best to find the dog a good home, but if that did not happen I would keep it. The idea of putting an animal to sleep just because it is inconvenient is abhorrent to me.


So if someone dumped a dog on you that you didn't want, you'd be prepared to keep it for possibly 15 years, even though you didn't want a dog at all? Putting them to sleep is abhorrent, yes, but if I really didn't want that sort of commitment and it had just been foistered on me, I wouldn't keep it. If you don't want something you don't want it, having it dumped on you and being forced to keep it isn't a very good idea.



PennyGSD said:


> There's definitely been lies as some of your posts contradict each other. Or are now being very carefully adjusted to show you in a better light. Sorry, but lie about one small thing and I find it hard to believe anything.
> 
> I've actually changed my opinion about you being a troll and think you're just very immature and tend to get more and more animals because the novelty of a new pet seems to hold your interest more than your dull old existing ones. And inflammatory posts on here are very entertaining for you.
> 
> ...


The BC is the only dog I've ever wanted. Yes I would like a Pom, but not to the extent I wanted a BC. I just happen to like them and want one one day. And yes I was going to ask for one, but thought better of it, after all things considered, it wouldn't have been wise to ask.

So still, no lies.



YorkshireMuppet said:


> You're discriminating border collies in general then? Because not all of them are black and white and with those markings!! What's your preference? Short hair/long hair? There's nothing wrong with having a preference you're just overdoing it and everybody's getting a tad upset and agitated over you.


How can having a personal preferance be discriminating?! Some people only like the brown/ white ones, some people only like blonde hair so that's what they have, doesn't mean their discriminating against black/ white dogs, or red/brown haired people! It's a _personal preferance_. What YOU like best. Not "every thing else is rubbish", just "I happen to like that look/ type better". For the record, I prefer long haired BC's. because I like LH fluffy dogs. Not that there's anything wrong with short haired smooth dogs of course. Its just my preferance.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

OP may not be a troll but she is attention seeking. I say stop giving her anymore.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I have preferences too. I prefer short haired dogs for example, largely because I do not want a big grooming commitment. Your preferences appear to be based purely on appearance, sod the fact that the 'style' of dog you like has needs that you aren't willing to fulfil.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

This thread makes me sad. I would love a dog, dream dog would be a bichon, gsd, newfie, bulldog or border terrier. But I would just love any dog in my life.I just don't have the space or time for one at the moment. To think there's been a dog that has been shunned for 12 years because it doesn't conform breaks my heart.

In response to the original question. I would walk my dog every day if mine or its physical health allowed and it would probably be in the morning/afternoon/evening but not at set times.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> *So if someone dumped a dog on you that you didn't want, you'd be prepared to keep it for possibly 15 years*, even though you didn't want a dog at all? Putting them to sleep is abhorrent, yes, but if I really didn't want that sort of commitment and it had just been foistered on me, I wouldn't keep it. If you don't want something you don't want it, having it dumped on you and being forced to keep it isn't a very good idea.


Yes, of course. When my daughter was 15 someone gave her a kitten without consulting her dad or me. We did not want a cat, we had no intention of ever getting a cat, but we still kept him and cared for him for 16 years. He had arrived and he was our responsibility.

It would be the same with a dog. I would grow fond of it, but that is my nature - I love dogs, but even if I didn't I would feel it my responsibility to care for it. Nobody else is going to, are they?

You have a lot of things "dumped" on you in life that you don't particularly want. I don't want to play the violins, but I did not set out to get a child with brain damage, but that is what I got. Would you decide you had no responsibility in that case?

It is just an example of what can happen, despite all our best plans, and before anyone starts my son means the world to me and has taught me so much because of his problems. Taking responsibility for a creature you did not set out to get would probably do the same for you.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Blondey said:


> This is another thread I am no longer following, it has turned into nothing more than a witch hunt for certain members. What is happening to this forum.


I hope you dont mean Wobbles! Coz its def not a witch hunt.....more like Benny Hill being chased by a gaggle of busty young ladies to a comedy soundtrack! (its cant be a witch hunt if the person wants to get caught!!).
I wont even say 'dont feed the troll' coz she has become like a little forum pet!!:lol: And dont worry Wobbles!, we promise to walk you more then twice a week and never feed you after midnight!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn you Catz4m8z I now have the Benny Hill soundtrack running through my head


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> You realise it was a farm dog, and the farmer probably wouldn't have a clue what any of those were, let alone tested the dogs?:sosp: Pups on farms aren't like dog breeder puppies, tested and socialised for everything, they just happen, in the same way kittens, lambs, calfs and chicks do.


I would just like to point out that this is an awful view of farming!

lambs and calves do not just 'happen' - a decent farmer puts a lot of effort into researching bloodlines, health testing and screening and heck they even do sperm counts! - they only use the best bulls and rams/cows and ewes because they want the best offspring for the best beef/milk/wool/lamb/mutton

My uncle runs a mixed cow/sheep farm in the highlands of Scotland - his latest litter of sheepdogs were not KC registered they are 'farm bred' but his bitch was screened for epilepsy, hip and elbow dysplasia and eye screening - the dog he used was screened for the same, despite both being healthy working dogs and no sign of any issues both owners wanted to be *sure* as hell how do you think these 'common' problems showed up in the first place? mutations in formally healthy lines

He wanted healthy pups with good temperament - not inbred, risky health, poor coat/stamina risks and risks in temperament that may lead to them 'going crazy and savaging sheep' when fully grown/trained

willy nilly breeding with puppies that just 'happen'? BYB of low quality as a rule


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Damn you Catz4m8z I now have the Benny Hill soundtrack running through my head


fnarr fnarr......:ihih:

Personally Im still curious as to what the name and breed of the poor unwanted puppy who earlier in the thread was pretty much ignored totally by Wobbles then later on treated as a BC substitute for 2 solid years!


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> I hope you dont mean Wobbles! Coz its def not a witch hunt.....more like Benny Hill being chased by a gaggle of busty young ladies to a comedy soundtrack! (its cant be a witch hunt if the person wants to get caught!!).
> I wont even say 'dont feed the troll' *coz she has become like a little forum pet!!:lol: *And dont worry Wobbles!, we promise to walk you more then twice a week and *never feed you after midnight*!


This actually had me in stitches. STITCHES.

Ah... brilliant.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

Can we have a picture of your ever so perfect collie


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I just got to the word 'Pom' and thought I'd put my two pence in which goes something like this;

'Stop that! Right now!'

*can now only think 'Hey! Wobbles! Leave that Pom alone!' * 

Annnyway :001_unsure: Poms are really very high energy and possibly nothing at all like you might imagine, I think you may end up in the same position you're in now.

_
*wanders off humming Pink Floyd*_


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I havent read the latest torrent of pages but have seen something quoted which caught my eye - the story of Wobbles shutting out her childhood dog because it wasnt the collie she had always dreamed of.

When I moved in with my ex, we got a dog - a border collie called Jed because he'd always dreamed of having a BC with that name so he got what he wanted for his birthday. 2.5 years later I left him and took the dogs with me, including the dog he'd always dreamed of owning. Didnt take long for my ex to replace him with another border collie and he has never, to this day, asked how his dream dog is doing. On the odd occasion he has seen him, he doesnt give him the time of day, Jed is lucky if he gets a quick pat on the head. For me, that shows just how fickle some people are with their wants and desires. Maybe the dog my ex chose didnt live up to his expectations, doesnt matter, he hasnt lived up to mine as Jed has virtually no drive but I love him all the same and give him the best life I can.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

:ihih:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

To those who've asked what breed Wobble's other dog is, I believe he's a miniature poodle, who's aged 12. No idea what his name is & what he looks like


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Because poodles are famous for being untrainable and they certainly aren't athletic :sosp:. Poor little poodle


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I hope you dont mean Wobbles! Coz its def not a witch hunt.....more like Benny Hill being chased by a gaggle of busty young ladies to a comedy soundtrack! (its cant be a witch hunt if the person wants to get caught!!).
> I wont even say 'dont feed the troll' coz she has become like a little forum pet!!:lol: And dont worry Wobbles!, we promise to walk you more then twice a week and never feed you after midnight!


I've never seen Benny Hill, so not getting it.



Debbierobb109 said:


> Can we have a picture of your ever so perfect collie


Sure, here she is:
















































Flamingoes said:


> I just got to the word 'Pom' and thought I'd put my two pence in which goes something like this;
> 
> 'Stop that! Right now!'
> 
> ...


Well I want one one day. It was either a LH chihuahua or a Pom, and I like the fluffy Pom coat and look. I can't have one at the moment, and if I could, their really expensive, so, its a future plan.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> You realise it was a farm dog, and the farmer probably wouldn't have a clue what any of those were, let alone tested the dogs?:sosp: Pups on farms aren't like dog breeder puppies, tested and socialised for everything, they just happen, in the same way kittens, lambs, calfs and chicks do.
> 
> Your collie is gorgeous, exactly the look I wanted in one. That's what my dream dog was.


Which is why you research and find someone who does these things. And I don't want to hear the excuse it was your Auntys fault or there's no one nearby. I drove to the Isle of Sheppey for my dog. A ten hour round trip.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> Well I want one one day. It was either a LH chihuahua or a Pom, and I like the fluffy Pom coat and look. I can't have one at the moment, and if I could, their really expensive, so, its a future plan.


But a chihuahua and Pom are different in their lifestyle needs! That's the point. It isn't just about what you like the look of. It's about whether you can give that specific breed, and that specific dog, what they specifically need.

Hence, however beautiful I think collies are, I know I could not give them the exercise they need. Why? Because they need a LOT of exercise wobbles. A LOT.

In this thread you said that you would walk her more. I hope you are serious. Considerably more.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> To those who've asked what breed Wobble's other dog is, I believe he's a miniature poodle, who's aged 12. No idea what his name is & what he looks like


but min poodles are amazing at agility as a rule so he *can't* be one otherwise he would have learned to do that and not destroyed the illusion... :aureola:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Meg is a very nice looking dog, Wobbles. As I said, I am not keen on BCs but that is not because of their looks, it is their total obsession with their ball or toy to the exclusion of all else.

My dogs, for instance, are interested, indeed fascinated, by people and other dogs. BCs don't seem bothered as long as they have their ball.

What about a picture of your other little dog.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> I dunno...none of mine have melted into my life. More like crashed into it with all 4 paws and turned it upside down :lol:


Ahh well I did have one crashing type rescue collie called Spot. 81/2 years old and unloved yet they'd had her since a puppy. She took a while to come round but that kind of makes it more rewarding to see her relax and be herself, rather than the aloof ball obsessed Houdini she was!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> I am not keen on BCs but that is not because of their looks, it is their total obsession with their ball or toy to the exclusion of all else.
> 
> My dogs, for instance, are interested, indeed fascinated, by people and other dogs. BCs don't seem bothered as long as they have their ball.


Gross generalisation, on the lines of 'I don't like pit bulls because they're nasty and lock their jaws.'

Not all border collies are ball obsessive. I joke about it sometimes, as it is a common misconception. My BC adores people, particularly children. She isn't keen on other dogs unless they are very polite other dogs though. She'll make a bee-line for their owner if their owner gives her any attention and sit gazing adoringly, sweeping her tail at someone as though they've been friends all her life, even if she's never met them before and completely ignore their dog. So people, yes, dogs not so much, balls are great, especially squeaky balls, but people telling her how lovely she is, even better. 

My own friend, whom we see most days, she can barely contain herself over. When I know she's on her way, I'll say 'Where's Tizzy?' and Elles will spit out any toy, ball or otherwise and start looking around, her tail going mental.  My friend has a hunt horn as her mobile tone and when the hunt horn was played on tv, poor Elles jumped straight up to the window, her whole body wagging, certain her friend was outside. lol

Nah, many Border Collies are very friendly, it's a shame you haven't met any.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> I havent read the latest torrent of pages but have seen something quoted which caught my eye - the story of Wobbles shutting out her childhood dog because it wasnt the collie she had always dreamed of.
> 
> When I moved in with my ex, we got a dog - a border collie called Jed because he'd always dreamed of having a BC with that name so he got what he wanted for his birthday. 2.5 years later I left him and took the dogs with me, including the dog he'd always dreamed of owning. Didnt take long for my ex to replace him with another border collie and he has never, to this day, asked how his dream dog is doing. On the odd occasion he has seen him, he doesnt give him the time of day, Jed is lucky if he gets a quick pat on the head. For me, that shows just how fickle some people are with their wants and desires. Maybe the dog my ex chose didnt live up to his expectations, doesnt matter, he hasnt lived up to mine as Jed has virtually no drive but I love him all the same and give him the best life I can.


No, I'd never do that. Meg was my dream dog, I feel extremely lucky to have her, I still catch myself gazing at her wondering if I really have finally got the dog I craved for so long. There's no way someone could or would take her from me, over my dead body would they. Maybe I do want a Pom, but never at the price of her. She wasn't a fad, a 5 minute wonder or anything of the sort. I wanted one for over 10 years, in all that time, despite being told no or maybe (which meant no), I never once stopped wanting one. It wasn't a case of " I want a collie" then a day later " bored now, want something else", it was solid and consistent, every birthday and christmas the same answer given. I think my parents were hoping it _was_ a five minute fancy tbh, and were not very happy at realising it most definitely wasn't.



Elles said:


> Gross generalisation, on the lines of 'I don't like pit bulls because they're nasty and lock their jaws.'
> 
> Not all border collies are ball obsessive. I joke about it sometimes, as it is a common misconception. My BC adores people, particularly children. She isn't keen on other dogs unless they are very polite other dogs though. She'll make a bee-line for their owner if their owner gives her any attention and sit gazing adoringly, sweeping her tail at someone as though they've been friends all her life, even if she's never met them before and completely ignore their dog. So people, yes, dogs not so much, balls are great, especially squeaky balls, but people telling her how lovely she is, even better.
> 
> ...


Haha, mine is crazy about tennis balls! She will totally ignore other people or dogs on a walk and simply focus pointedly on her ball. In fact if I don't have a ball there's no point going for a walk, because she'd never leave my side and would do no running whatsoever. There HAS to be a ball or it's no good:laugh:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> Well I want one one day. It was either a LH chihuahua or a Pom, and I like the fluffy Pom coat and look. I can't have one at the moment, and if I could, their really expensive, so, its a future plan.


ah Wobbles...you should of gone for a LH Chi. They are the ultimate 'cant be arsed coz I would rather watch tv' dog! As long as they can sit on your lap whilst you are glued to the box they would be happy. Probably wouldnt mind only 3 walks a week either, as long as they were decent ones.
Plus you get a lovely floofy coat but they dont really need grooming so have a 'cant be arsed' coat too!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> To those who've asked what breed Wobble's other dog is, I believe he's a miniature poodle, who's aged 12. No idea what his name is & what he looks like


For some reason i thought it was a Basset Hound.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Firedog said:


> For some reason i thought it was a Basset Hound.


oh wow...I would love to see someone attempt to do weave poles with a Bassett Hound!! :lol: That might of explained the dogs lack of aptitude!!LOL


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> ah Wobbles...you should of gone for a LH Chi. They are the ultimate 'cant be arsed coz I would rather watch tv' dog! As long as they can sit on your lap whilst you are glued to the box they would be happy. Probably wouldnt mind only 3 walks a week either, as long as they were decent ones.
> Plus you get a lovely floofy coat but they dont really need grooming so have a 'cant be arsed' coat too!


:lol: Erm, grooming doesn't bother me in the slightest. Which is just as well when I'm a dog groomer...:dita:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Elles said:


> *Gross generalisation, on the lines of 'I don't like pit bulls because they're nasty and lock their jaws.'*Not all border collies are ball obsessive. I joke about it sometimes, as it is a common misconception. My BC adores people, particularly children. She isn't keen on other dogs unless they are very polite other dogs though. She'll make a bee-line for their owner if their owner gives her any attention and sit gazing adoringly, sweeping her tail at someone as though they've been friends all her life, even if she's never met them before and completely ignore their dog. So people, yes, dogs not so much, balls are great, especially squeaky balls, but people telling her how lovely she is, even better.
> 
> My own friend, whom we see most days, she can barely contain herself over. When I know she's on her way, I'll say 'Where's Tizzy?' and Elles will spit out any toy, ball or otherwise and start looking around, her tail going mental.  My friend has a hunt horn as her mobile tone and when the hunt horn was played on tv, poor Elles jumped straight up to the window, her whole body wagging, certain her friend was outside. lol
> 
> Nah, many Border Collies are very friendly, it's a shame you haven't met any.


Hardly, since I have never met a pit bull and even if I had I don't consider them nasty and I know they don't lock their jaws. I do know that nearly every BC I have ever met has been obsessed with his ball; that is fact, not an old wives' tale like bull breeds locking jaws.

I admit I haven't met every border collie in existence and the ones that I have watched that haven't been ball obsessed have been totally engrossed in rounding up their flock of sheep, which is a fascinating thing to watch. I collected one border collie last year and returned her to her owner, who she had not seen for two weeks, but she showed know joy in seeing her at all - only interested in the ball that she had with her.

There are lots of dogs I am not keen on, just like everybody else, but none for any stupid reason like "their jaws lock up" or "that breed is nasty".


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Hardly, since I have never met a pit bull and even if I had I don't consider them nasty and I know they don't lock their jaws. I do know that nearly every BC I have ever met has been obsessed with his ball; that is fact, not an old wives' tale like bull breeds locking jaws.
> 
> I admit I haven't met every border collie in existence and the ones that I have watched that haven't been ball obsessed have been totally engrossed in rounding up their flock of sheep, which is a fascinating thing to watch. I collected one border collie last year and returned her to her owner, who she had not seen for two weeks, but she showed know joy in seeing her at all - only interested in the ball that she had with her.
> 
> There are lots of dogs I am not keen on, just like everybody else, but none for any stupid reason like "their jaws lock up" or "that breed is nasty".


My ex had 4 border collies when we met. None of them were bothered by a ball in the slightest. They were agility experts, well trained, and friendly.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

nutty said:


> My ex had 4 border collies when we met. None of them were bothered by a ball in the slightest. They were agility experts, well trained, and friendly.


Good, one day I shall get to meet some of them. I do see border collies when I am out with my dogs, but they are all except one playing ball with their owners in a far corner somewhere. The other one walks with us, while chasing his ball.

I might even be lucky enough to meet one of the these "nasty" pitbulls; perhaps next time I go to the States.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Good, one day I shall get to meet some of them. I do see border collies when I am out with my dogs, but they are all except one playing ball with their owners in a far corner somewhere. The other one walks with us, while chasing his ball.
> 
> I might even be lucky enough to meet one of the these "nasty" pitbulls; perhaps next time I go to the States.


Its all down to how they are trained. BCs like Springers can be ball obsessed, but not necssarily so. Peanut used to be a real pest, and so he just has a ball on very rare occasions. Because of that he has learned to relax and enjoy his walks and is very sociable. Training. That is all it is


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Hardly, since I have never met a pit bull and even if I had I don't consider them nasty and I know they don't lock their jaws. *I do know that nearly every BC I have ever met has been obsessed with his ball*; that is fact, not an old wives' tale like bull breeds locking jaws.
> 
> I admit I haven't met every border collie in existence and the ones that I have watched that haven't been ball obsessed have been totally engrossed in rounding up their flock of sheep, which is a fascinating thing to watch. I collected one border collie last year and returned her to her owner, who she had not seen for two weeks, but she showed know joy in seeing her at all - only interested in the ball that she had with her.
> 
> There are lots of dogs I am not keen on, just like everybody else, but none for any stupid reason like "their jaws lock up" or "that breed is nasty".


No, the owner is totally obsessed with the ball, and doesn't have the imagination to work/play with their Border collie in a stimulating way.

I _have _seen Border collies 'ruined' by the owners' continual obsession with ball throwing though.

They do deserve more.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

nutty said:


> Its all down to how they are trained. BCs like Springers can be ball obsessed, but not necssarily so. Peanut used to be a real pest, and so he just has a ball on very rare occasions. Because of that he has learned to relax and enjoy his walks and is very sociable. Training. That is all it is


Isn't it always about training? Every dog, of every breed, will get a reputation of doing certain things because of training or lack thereof. You can say the same thing about certain breeds being "nasty", can't you? It is all down to training.

I visited Wood Green Animal Shelter last year and there they had a border collie, just poised in his glass fronted kennel, with his eyes firmly fixed on his ball, waiting for someone to throw it for him. Only nobody could, of course. I felt really sorry for him, just stood perfectly still, waiting.

I have met newfoundlands who promptly jumped up, boxers that are totally out of control because that is what is expected of them. It is always down to training.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

nutty said:


> Its all down to how they are trained. BCs like *Springers can be ball obsessed, but not necssarily so*. Peanut used to be a real pest, and so he just has a ball on very rare occasions. Because of that he has learned to relax and enjoy his walks and is very sociable. Training. That is all it is


yup different strokes for different folks, not all BC are aloof and ball obsessed, My springer is very attached to my Joly Ball (sounds rude but its a boredom breaker for horses, got it for baby Frankie, nah!! dog likes it more) and the Sprocker loves a tennis 'ballie's' x but both of my dads springers are like "meh!! a ball as if!" x

all I know is both breeds are high intensity and especially in their youth need alot of wearing out x


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> all I know is both breeds are high intensity and especially in their youth need alot of wearing out x


AND training


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Border collies switch on to movement and chasing, and they easily get obsessed by things. You spend a lot of time throwing a ball for them, they get a real buzz from chasing it, they will become ball obsessed. I don't think it's good for the dog to be so obsessed with the object. So variety is the spice of life. I do play with a ball sometimes with my collie, but we do scents, finding games, all sorts of other things on a walk. My collie loves other dogs and people, but there again he's a bit spesh, lol. My rescue collie was completely ball obsessed. Cos her owners thought the best way of wearing her out was to take her on a field and throw the ball over and over again for her until she was tired. So not what a collie is about. They are capable of so much more and it saddens me that people just don't get that.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lopside said:


> Border collies switch on to movement and chasing, and they easily get obsessed by things. You spend a lot of time throwing a ball for them, they get a real buzz from chasing it, they will become ball obsessed. I don't think it's good for the dog to be so obsessed with the object. So variety is the spice of life. I do play with a ball sometimes with my collie, but we do scents, finding games, all sorts of other things on a walk. My collie loves other dogs and people, but there again he's a bit spesh, lol. My rescue collie was completely ball obsessed. Cos her owners thought the best way of wearing her out was to take her on a field and throw the ball over and over again for her until she was tired. So not what a collie is about. They are capable of so much more and it saddens me that people just don't get that.


And I doubt it wears them out anyway, does it?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Not for long, lol. There are a lot of common misconceptions about collies. People think you need to wear them out by running them ragged. When in reality all you are doing is making your dog more hyper and require more exercise, a vicious circle really. I don't free run my collie every day. Sometimes we just pound the pavements. But there again my walks aren't designed to wear him out, they are designed to stimulate him and be part of a training session.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

samuelsmiles said:


> No, the owner is totally obsessed with the ball, and doesn't have the imagination to work/play with their Border collie in a stimulating way.
> 
> I _have _seen Border collies 'ruined' by the owners' continual obsession with ball throwing though.
> 
> They do deserve more.


There is probably something in that! When I had a BC he got to play gentle balls games in the house and garden but I dont think it occurred to anyone to throw a ball for him outside (not needed when you live on the edge of Dartmoor!). He was never obssessive about anything...


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

nutty said:


> AND training


of course - thought that was a given, when I mean wearing out, I mean that in a physical and mental way, my dogs get worn out more mooching around my paddocks than if I walk them x as they are free to do as they wish (apart from digging horse leg size bloody holes every where FFS!)


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

My dog loves chasing a ball, she sits waiting for someone to throw one for her at the top of the stairs. She's typically collie crazy about them, but as its one of her favourite things n the world I'm not goin to stop it. She'd be extremely unhappy if I took it from her.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe you need to teach her other things that she will learn to love that are a bit more challenging. It's like saying a kid loves his PS2 therefore doesn't need to do anything else, like read a book or draw a picture.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I do think a lot of it is down to what the human has taught the dog to be honest. Spencer, not a collie, is very obsessive about his toy (not necessarily a ball) on the grassy area in front of the flat. But we play a hell of a lot of fetch with him there. Take him to the field and he's completely different. He'll still play with a toy but he's nowhere near as focused on it. I actually have more problems (if you can call it that) about him obsessing over doing training on the field than him wanting his toy. Because we've done lots of training there and not a lot of just lobbing a ball. And around the house he is very rarely seen without his tatty giant tennis ball in his mouth. He's asleep with it under his chin right now.

Shadow, my collie, was very much the same. Certain places it was all about the toy coz that's what he'd learned, other places he wasn't bothered in the slightest. He'd still play with a toy if you produced one but if not was happy to just do general doggy things.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Is this thread seriously still going? 

Wobbles is not going to change at all - she is not going to walk her dog more or pay the other one any attention. Why are you even still replying to this?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> that is fact, not an old wives' tale like bull breeds locking jaws.


Sorry, I should have used another comparison, was tired. 

I meant like generalising about staffies. Saying all collies are aloof and ball obsessed, implying they're unfriendly and psychos, just because the ones you've met have been badly handled, is as reasonable as saying all staffies are aggressive, just because you've only met aggressive staffies that have been badly handled.

I don't expect a mod to generalise about a breed in such a way. Deed not Breed. 

If you see someone with a labrador in a corner of a field throwing a ball, the lab fetching it, will you assume that the lab is ball obsessed and unfriendly? 

Of course I don't expect everyone to like Border Collies, I have my own breed preference, could even say obsessive :devil: , but I don't think it's fair to generalise about undesirable behaviour in that way.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Elles said:


> Sorry, I should have used another comparison, was tired.
> 
> I meant like generalising about staffies. Saying all collies are aloof and ball obsessed, implying they're unfriendly and psychos, just because the ones you've met have been badly handled, is as reasonable as saying all staffies are aggressive, just because you've only met aggressive staffies that have been badly handled.
> 
> ...


I believe I said that all the border collies I have met have been ball obsessed - at least that is what I meant to say. And being a mod does not mean that I have any more or less knowledge than anyone else, nor does it mean that I cannot have an opinion. I was a participating member of this forum long before I was invited to help out by becoming a moderator and if I intend to carry on being a participating member.

I also did not say that border collies were unfriendly. An unfriendly dog is one that will snarl at me or my dog, like the GSD I met this morning. That does not mean that all GSDs are unfriendly either, just this one was obviously spooked by my dogs.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, sorry. Of course I love my dog to pieces, so anyone even slightly implying that there's bound to be something wrong with her just because she's a collie, is bound to have me up in arms.  To me a dog that is ball obsessive is an unbalanced, psychotic dog that has probably been made that way by the way he's been handled, border collie or not and something to be avoided in any dog. An interest in toys is good for training, but real obsession isn't good at all imo. To me an unfriendly dog doesn't need to be fearful aggressive, a fearful aggressive dog might be really friendly in the right situation, to me an unfriendly dog is one that isn't really interested in people, children, other dogs etc, but is rather aloof and inward. So semantics really. 

My dog loves fetching balls, she also loves finding things, playing at not very good obedience stuff and recently playing with my attempts at getting her to weave in and out of my legs. I couldn't get it, until a friend asked 'Are they supposed to do a full circle, shouldn't she be going the other way?' as I nearly fell over her again. 

Mind you, I wouldn't like to even try it with a Newfie, I'd have to learn to walk on stilts first. :lol:


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Elles said:


> Okay, sorry. Of course I love my dog to pieces, so anyone even slightly implying that there's bound to be something wrong with her just because she's a collie, is bound to have me up in arms.  To me *a dog that is ball obsessive is an unbalanced, psychotic dog that has probably been made that way by the way he's been handled*, border collie or not and something to be avoided in any dog. An interest in toys is good for training, but real obsession isn't good at all imo. To me an unfriendly dog doesn't need to be fearful aggressive, a fearful aggressive dog might be really friendly in the right situation, to me an unfriendly dog is one that isn't really interested in people, children, other dogs etc, but is rather aloof and inward. So semantics really.
> 
> My dog loves fetching balls, she also loves finding things, playing at not very good obedience stuff and recently playing with my attempts at getting her to weave in and out of my legs. I couldn't get it, until a friend asked 'Are they supposed to do a full circle, shouldn't she be going the other way?' as I nearly fell over her again.
> 
> Mind you, I wouldn't like to even try it with a Newfie, I'd have to learn to walk on stilts first. :lol:


For someone who gets "up in arms" about sweeping generalisations about your preferred breed I am surprised that you are happy to make sweeping generalisations yourself
My dog is ball obsessed but he is certainly NOT psychotic and he has not been made that way by me, and I have worked hard to find ways to channel his obsession...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

You do always feel abit sorry for ball obssessed dogs though. There is one in my local park (a JRT) and he spends the whole of his walk either running after a ball or jumping up and down in front of his owner barking at him (it sounds more like a scream of pain he is so keyed up and you can hear it across the park).
I cant help wondering how the dog manages to get any enjoyment out of a walk like that when it is in such a constant fixed state of arousal.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> You do always feel abit sorry for ball obssessed dogs though. There is one in my local park (a JRT) and he spends the whole of his walk either running after a ball or jumping up and down in front of his owner barking at him (it sounds more like a scream of pain he is so keyed up and you can hear it across the park).
> I cant help wondering how the dog manages to get any enjoyment out of a walk like that when it is in such a constant fixed state of arousal.


Yes, and I'm not saying that some owners don't encourage this but I have always been careful to limit how often I take the ball out with me, and when my dog starts getting silly like that (leaping around me and crying at me to throw the ball again) his lead goes back on and he knows the game is over.
My point was that it is unfair just to make a blanket statement blaming owners for making their dogs "psychotic" when that is simply not true 
I see many dogs in a fixed state of high arousal because they are desparate to get over to other dogs but I would never assume that it is their owners fault for making them that way...


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Lola is ball obsessed. Its strange as when she was a pup i never used to throw balls for her...then as she got older she learnt how to play fetch with any old toy. I could tell she really liked it so i started taking a ball thrower out. This lasted a few months...she was a nightmare, she would bark/screach till i through it...bring it back but not let me pick it up! She would jump on it. When i did get it she would start the barking again. She also got so obsessive it was not helping with the aggressive issues towards other dogs. She was also the same with sticks....I stopped taking the ball thrower out. The first few walks she spent the whole time jumping up at me until she realised i wasnt bringing it anymore. She eventually relaxed on walks again and went back to running and sniffing around.

Walt also likes to play ball but i keep it for the garden. He brings it back and doesnt bark at me so i will play with him. I occationally take him to the park with it but its only occational. Sometimes he finds one when out and if we are with Lola she chases him for hours. If another dog comes along though she will snap at the dog if it gets close! 

I try and avoid anyone when im out when i see a ball thrower!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> you are happy to make sweeping generalisations yourself


True obsession is psychotic and "probably" made that way by the way he's been handled. If your dog is genuinely ball obsessed, then it's possible he was made that way by someone, not necessarily yourself and not necessarily deliberately and that you are trying to channel it is really good, I know it can be hard with an obsessed dog.

My friend's Jack Russel was obsessed with her caged rats and would spend hours watching them whining and shaking and she had to literally drag him away with him snapping at her to try to stop her. It's not good.  Tbh she didn't really mind that much, as it meant she knew where he was and could just leave him rat watching.  JRs are bred to chase and kill small furries, so imo she used it, encouraged his interest into obsession and used that to keep him out of the way, when most people would put their dogs in a crate if they needed to be kept safe for a couple of hours. 

I think some people do the same with balls. Their dog is interested and easy to exercise standing throwing a ball, so they overdo it until their dog will do nothing else.  I think it's a bit sad, though probably not as sad as keeping the dog indoors most of the week.

I'm not blaming all owners for making their dogs obsessive, I said it's "probably" handler error, but I know it isn't always. Hope this clears it up a bit.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ball/toy obsession is exactly the reason I dont take toys out with me all the time and I only take them to certain places. I tend to find that if I allow my collie bitch to play with a toy on a walk, she immediately expects that on each subsequent visit and pesters me constantly if I dont give her a toy. Trying to get her to go and do something else can be difficult so I have to be careful about it all. She will shut everything else out that is happening around her, however exciting she normally finds it, and will give the ball her sole concentration.
When I do allow her to pay with a ball I only throw it a few times and then I put it back in my pocket and make her engage in something else.

My collie male on the other hand couldnt give a stuff about balls and if he does find the energy to play, he soon gets bored and goes back to his usual sniffing and weeing.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> I could tell she really liked it so i started taking a ball thrower out.


Hubby bought a ball thrower and I went out with him and Elles to see how she responded to it. I didn't like it. When playing fetch with a ball, Elles prefers to be ahead of the ball, so she'll do a big sweeping half circle, like a collie outrun for sheep and then be ready to catch the ball to bring it back. She doesn't really like chasing them, though she will wait and then chase if I ask her to. The ball went so far with the ball thrower, she looked anxious about it, especially when he then threw the ball in the opposite direction, so I banned it. 

Not only that, I prefer her to hand the ball to me, not drop it yards from me and it made her do that. She'd spit it out miles away, then run to try to get ahead of it, before he could get to it with the ball thrower. Nah, I didn't like it at all, so he only used it a couple of times.  I think if he'd continued with it, I would have lost some of my training, she would have kept dropping the ball instead of bringing it right back to me and I would have found it more difficult getting her to wait until I tell her to go, which was potentially dangerous. Ball throwers are not for me.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Elles said:


> Okay, sorry. Of course I love my dog to pieces, so anyone even slightly implying that there's bound to be something wrong with her just because she's a collie, is bound to have me up in arms.  *To me a dog that is ball obsessive is an unbalanced, psychotic dog that has probably been made that way by the way he's been handled,* border collie or not and something to be avoided in any dog. An interest in toys is good for training, but real obsession isn't good at all imo. To me an unfriendly dog doesn't need to be fearful aggressive, a fearful aggressive dog might be really friendly in the right situation, to me an unfriendly dog is one that isn't really interested in people, children, other dogs etc, but is rather aloof and inward. So semantics really.
> 
> My dog loves fetching balls, she also loves finding things, playing at not very good obedience stuff and recently playing with my attempts at getting her to weave in and out of my legs. I couldn't get it, until a friend asked 'Are they supposed to do a full circle, shouldn't she be going the other way?' as I nearly fell over her again.
> 
> Mind you, I wouldn't like to even try it with a Newfie, I'd have to learn to walk on stilts first. :lol:


I'm rather offended at that statement 

My Dalmatian Alfie is ball obsessed when we're out. He loves it. Bonus for me is that he will never run off or approach another dog if I've got a ball. He gets to do something he loves and I'm safe in the knowledge that I can guarantee he will recall. Win-win as far as I'm concerned.

At least I'm playing with my dog. I'm interacting with him the entire time we're out. As far as he's concerned I'm the source of all things fun and isn't that how it should be?  Better surely than, for example, the woman we see with a little spaniel-type dog who walks around the fields in circles on her phone the ENTIRE time while the dog just trails along behind her. I know which dog is having the most fun and it's not her's.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Elles said:


> True obsession is psychotic and "probably" made that way by the way he's been handled.


oh Sh!t thats me 
time to sort out my psychotically mental dogs then! doh!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lopside said:


> Maybe you need to teach her other things that she will learn to love that are a bit more challenging. It's like saying a kid loves his PS2 therefore doesn't need to do anything else, like read a book or draw a picture.


She does learn other things, but a tennis ball is her favourite toy.



Elles said:


> Hubby bought a ball thrower and I went out with him and Elles to see how she responded to it. I didn't like it. When playing fetch with a ball, Elles prefers to be ahead of the ball, so she'll do a big sweeping half circle, like a collie outrun for sheep and then be ready to catch the ball to bring it back. She doesn't really like chasing them, though she will wait and then chase if I ask her to. The ball went so far with the ball thrower, she looked anxious about it, especially when he then threw the ball in the opposite direction, so I banned it.
> 
> Not only that, I prefer her to hand the ball to me, not drop it yards from me and it made her do that. She'd spit it out miles away, then run to try to get ahead of it, before he could get to it with the ball thrower. Nah, I didn't like it at all, so he only used it a couple of times.  I think if he'd continued with it, I would have lost some of my training, she would have kept dropping the ball instead of bringing it right back to me and I would have found it more difficult getting her to wait until I tell her to go, which was potentially dangerous. Ball throwers are not for me.


I couldn't do without my ball launcher, I'd have permanent tennis elbow Yes my dog does love nothing more than chasing after a tennis ball, but I can get her to leave it, and still listen to me easily. I don't think she's truly "obsessed" with it, true obsession is unhealthy, way OTT and uncontrollable. I was totally obsessed with getting her, to a point where I was getting ill about it, couldn't think or focus on nothing else , she's not like that about a ball, so she's not obsessed.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you read the follow up?

If someone made their dog ball obsessive and want him that way, it's up to them, I also said that I do think it's better than keeping the dog indoors most of the week, so I agree with you. 

I stand by what I said though, a genuine ball obsessive dog (well, obsessive dog at anything) is unbalanced and psychotic imho, it shouldn't be any more offensive than saying a dog with a bleeding foot and a limp is probably in pain. I'm not sure if an obsession means the dog is happy when he's indulging his obsession though. He could easily be a very happy dog the rest of the time and I do mean a genuine obsession, not just an enthusiasm.

I also elaborated in that I don't believe that every obsessive dog was made that way by his owners, or handlers.

I think some people think their dog is ball obsessed, I've even said it about my own dog, when really they're just enthusiastic. Obsessed dogs don't really look happy imo. and are practically impossible to redirect, from what I've seen of genuinely obsessed dogs.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> oh Sh!t thats me
> time to sort out my psychotically mental dogs then! doh!


Why's that? Are your dogs unhappy, psychotic and obsessed with something?

If so, try the behaviour part of the forum for advice. 

Guys I am talking about true obsessive behaviour, not just an enthusiastic dog. 

I would think none of us really want our dogs to be obsessive. Enthusiastic yes, interested yes, but obsessive with one item to the exclusion of all else?

That's what I felt Newfie's mum was meaning in her post. Border Collies that are obsessed with balls to the exclusion of all else, ignoring other people, dogs, everything. I don't think that's healthy, or makes for a happy dog, you don't have to agree with me of course, but it's my opinion and I am unanimous in that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Elles said:


> I stand by what I said though, a genuine ball obsessive dog (well, obsessive dog at anything) is unbalanced and psychotic imho,


There is a video floating around somewhere of a dog "obsessing" over the his toy while he's working, then you hear the handler say "all done" and he saunters off happily.

This is a mistake I see very often with drivey dogs like BCs. With a dog like that, it's really not hard to create a drive for the reward, but many (most?) handlers fail to install an "off" switch.

Drive is a good thing.

Oh, found the video: Watch the end:
Michael Ellis Engagement Training With His Dog Pi - YouTube


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Elles said:


> Did you read the follow up?
> 
> If someone made their dog ball obsessive and want him that way, it's up to them, I also said that I do think it's better than keeping the dog indoors most of the week, so I agree with you.
> 
> ...


If that's your definition of "obsessed" then I think we're okay here  Alfie is more than happy if the ball gets put away and he's happy to have a romp and a play with his dog pals when we meet them. So maybe he's just enthusiastic then


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> "all done" and he saunters off happily.


Yep, I'll say 'all gone' and it's although the toy, ball, whatever, never existed. 

I think there's little on the 'net explaining how to install an off switch? Lots of video of all different kinds of methods of teaching dogs how to become interested in toys and how to fetch, but not much about how to then stop it becoming obsessive with high drive dogs?

Maybe it's because I don't have a problem myself, I've missed them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Elles said:


> Why's that? Are your dogs unhappy, psychotic and obsessed with something?
> 
> If so, try the behaviour part of the forum for advice.
> 
> ...


I think we've had this conversation before on PF, obsession to some is drive to someone else.

Drive can look like obsession, but it's not. It's just that most people are really not all that familiar with drive and find it a bit... IDK... overwhelming? Heck, *I* get a bit nervous working my dane girl in drive LOL!

So yeah, I see a lot of folks confusing drive with obsession, or something *bad*, undesirable. Of course drive is very desirable. Obsession is not.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Elles said:


> I'm not blaming all owners for making their dogs obsessive, I said it's "probably" handler error, but I know it isn't always. Hope this clears it up a bit.


I know what your point was but what I was objecting to was your way of expressing it. Considering that you personally objected to people generalising about Collies you then chose to use very emotive terms (and yes, calling any dog "psychotic" is emotive) to make your point - and then blaming the owners for creating unhealthy, unhappy dogs.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> Of course drive is very desirable. Obsession is not.


Which is exactly what I meant by obsession and why I described the JRT. I wasn't talking about enthusiastic dogs with drive and no off switch, although that might be the kind of dogs Newfiesmum meant, I was talking about obsessive dogs with no interest in anything else. The post I originally responded to was, as I understood it, describing obsessive dogs, not just high drive dogs. 

I didn't realise that it was a controversial subject where people who say obsessive don't really mean obsessive, or at least what I mean by obsessive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Elles said:


> I didn't realise that it was a controversial subject where people who say obsessive don't really mean obsessive, or at least what I mean by obsessive.


Yeah... I think 'obsessed' is one of those words that means different things to different people.

I've had people watch my dog work and say they wouldn't want a dog who's 'obsessed' with food like that because he must beg and steal food all the time at home. Uh... not even close. Plenty of cold nights he's snuggled up between two kids sharing a bowl of popcorn completely UNobsessed with the food and in fact quite mannerly about the whole thing.

Dogs are smart enough to figure out the difference between working and not. 
Besides, I know I'd sure rather a dog be 'obsessed' with his ball than with trying to shove his face in my dog's space, that's for sure!


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually would love a dog who was remotely interested in his toys when out ..in the house he follows me round dropping his rope toy at my feet yet when we're outside I end up throwing a ball for him and he looks at me like im mad  and then I look like a right idiot going and fetching it myself  lol


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

hippymama said:


> I actually would love a dog who was remotely interested in his toys when out ..in the house he follows me round dropping his rope toy at my feet yet when we're outside I end up throwing a ball for him and he looks at me like im mad  and then I look like a right idiot going and fetching it myself  lol


Lucky isn't interested in toys when out either. All she wants to do is sniff everything. TBH she isn't too interested in them at home really but she does love games involving food.
I'm always hiding treats around the gardn for her


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you think we might be better calling it focused instead of obsessed and keeping obsessed to describe something at least verging on psychotic? :drool:



> Besides, I know I'd sure rather a dog be 'obsessed' with his ball than with trying to shove his face in my dog's space,


Too right. We could change that to 'focused on his ball' though. : Then it's a healthy, happy dog that isn't shoving his face in your dog's space, rather than a sick, unhappy obsessive dog. :001_unsure:

That would be my preference anyways.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

hippymama said:


> I actually would love a dog who was remotely interested in his toys when out ..in the house he follows me round dropping his rope toy at my feet yet when we're outside I end up throwing a ball for him and he looks at me like im mad  and then I look like a right idiot going and fetching it myself  lol


This is like Rogue, I wish she were more ball obsessed when she's out, I'm sick of fetching them myself, she can be chasing a ball & she'll catch a scent & then she wants to follow that instead 

Then other days she's fab, brings it back, drops it at my feet like a good girl


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Elles said:


> Did you read the follow up?
> 
> If someone made their dog ball obsessive and want him that way, it's up to them, I also said that I do think it's better than keeping the dog indoors most of the week, so I agree with you.
> 
> ...


Meg's not obsessed then, just very enthusiastic. yes she adores her ball more than any other toy, and isn't bothered about other people/dogs , but that's just her. She will play happily with other toys, and I can take the ball from her, start and stop the game instantly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

So.... Wobbles whats the weather like where you are?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Robnsacha said:


> So.... Wobbles whats the weather like where you are?


Huh Er, sunny, and actually warmish. I am actually in a _short sleeved_ top today


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Really shocked after reading certain posts on this thread  ....why have a dog if you aren't gonna take it out for a walk


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> Lucky isn't interested in toys when out either. All she wants to do is sniff everything.


Haha that is Tia all over. If I take a toy out, she'll humour me and play fetch for about ten minutes and then she's just like "F off, I wanna sniff things!"

On a totally unrelated note, I've not read up to where I left off but I'm shocked that 1. this thread is still open, and 2. that it's still going!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

lisa0307 said:


> Really shocked after reading certain posts on this thread  ....why have a dog if you aren't gonna take it out for a walk


I _do_ walk my dog. I've got pics of our walk from today.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I _do_ walk my dog. I've got pics of our walk from today.




TV broken?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

tiatortilla said:


> Haha that is Tia all over. If I take a toy out, she'll humour me and play fetch for about ten minutes and then she's just like "F off, I wanna sniff things!"
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, I*'ve not read up to where I left off* but I'm shocked that 1. this thread is still open, and 2. that it's still going!


I'll fill you in. Um, let's see...my head exploded in frustration and rage and I shouted and swore like a crazy woman....don't remember much after that, sorry, But it's nice here in my little padded room and the nurses bring me tablets....


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

SammyJo said:


> TV broken?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SammyJo said:


> TV broken?














myshkin said:


> I'll fill you in. Um, let's see...my head exploded in frustration and rage and I shouted and swore like a crazy woman....don't remember much after that, sorry, But it's nice here in my little padded room and the nurses bring me tablets....


........ And exploded head is such a bitch to get out of the keyboard


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> ........ And exploded head is such a bitch to get out of the keyboard


It really is...my lovely new Mac keyboard too. And why are there bite marks on my desk?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

myshkin said:


> It really is...my lovely new Mac keyboard too. *And why are there bite marks on my desk*?


durr because that kind of shenanigans should happen in the bedroom!! pft


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I _do_ walk my dog. I've got pics of our walk from today.


Tokenistic photos are not going to warm anyone to the situation, I'm afraid. Unless, of course, you start walking her more often (though there'd be no real proof of that anyway...)

I still can't get my head round it. 2-3 times a week. That's too little for any dog but a BC? :sosp:

Some people are unable to walk because of serious issues- illness, disability, pain, family circumstances. You're unable to fit her in around work (suck it up and work it out- it's perfectly doable) and because you'll miss TV- have you not heard of On Demand services?


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

myshkin said:


> I'll fill you in. Um, let's see...my head exploded in frustration and rage and I shouted and swore like a crazy woman....don't remember much after that, sorry, But it's nice here in my little padded room and the nurses bring me tablets....


:laugh: best response ever!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

SammyJo said:


> TV broken?


  No, and I ain't watched owt yet either. And whether you believe me or not, I have got pictures of her on our walk, taken today, not brilliant cos I took them on my phone, but not bad either.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> *Tokenistic* photos are not going to warm anyone to the situation, I'm afraid. Unless, of course, you start walking her more often (though there'd be no real proof of that anyway...)
> 
> I still can't get my head round it. 2-3 times a week. That's too little for any dog but a BC? :sosp:
> 
> Some people are unable to walk because of serious issues- illness, disability, pain, family circumstances. You're unable to fit her in around work (suck it up and work it out- it's perfectly doable) and because you'll miss TV- have you not heard of On Demand services?


I read that as 'Tolkienistic' 

This misreading of words is becoming a bad hobbit of mine.........


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I read that as 'Tolkienistic'
> 
> This misreading of words is becoming a bad hobbit of mine.........


OMG that made me laugh out loud in the office, thank god I'm the only one here


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I read that as 'Tolkienistic'
> 
> This misreading of words is becoming a bad hobbit of mine.........


ah but Where there's smoke, there's Shire, but I am glad you double checked as its Better safe than Sauron however One good Turin deserves another x wanders off to look for her life x


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I read that as 'Tolkienistic'
> 
> This misreading of words is becoming a bad hobbit of mine.........


That's how I read the first few times, you're not alone


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> I read that as 'Tolkienistic'


So did I. I thought it was a clever way of suggesting it was fantasy.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Frodos of her walking her dog are indeed Tolkeinistic in this case. She needs to make a Hobbit out of fitting her into her life. I'd hate for her dog to Gandalf the wrong path.

Too much? Probably. I'm tired.

:lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Elles said:


> So did I. I thought it was a clever way of suggesting it was fantasy.


Oh yes, that's exactly what it was.

*Cough, cough*


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

well Nothing is certain except Dwarves and axes, however he tales could be as dead as a Frodo or indeed tall towers. I just think she should listen and always respect your Eldars! 







so sad x


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't believe this is still going! Skipped to the last page and thought it had become completely derailed but then the penultimate page shows that in fact that is not the case at all!

Great LOTR puns


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Best posts ever


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I know *lel* If it's not one ring, it's another I am hoping however, that there's a light at the end of the tunnel, and it isn't an orc with a torch


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Wobbles.

What breed is your other doggie?
Whats his name?
Whats he like?
How does he get on with Meg?
Do they go out walking together?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

and just to lighten the mood LOTR jokes 

An elf walked into a bar. The hobbit laughed and walked under it.

(I have to admit to google abuse, as not that super clever)


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

yip.park if dry.....my girls wont go out in rain! bless! the hardy tibetan shitzu!


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

My dogeared copy of Lord of.........also has 50 yr old hamsters teeth marks round the edges. My Hobbit DVD arrived this am so may just have to stop following this thread, will it ever end?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bagrat said:


> My dogeared copy of Lord of.........also has *50 yr old hamsters* teeth marks round the edges. My Hobbit DVD arrived this am so may just have to stop following this thread, will it ever end?


Wow that's an amazing age for a hamster 

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Bagrat said:


> My dogeared copy of Lord of.........also has* 50 yr old hamsters* teeth marks round the edges. My Hobbit DVD arrived this am so may just have to stop following this thread, will it ever end?


         WOW Guinness book of records phone now (or missplaced comma  )


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Bagrat said:


> Yes well.......I could say I look after my furry friends very well, but really it's just behaviour to cause my English teacher to turn in her grave.


ah!! but surely you are a hamster owner that the OP can aspire to be - do have an image of a very very geriatric hammie to (an I know I shouldn't but keeps making me giggle)


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow that's an amazing age for a hamster
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist





reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> WOW Guinness book of records phone now (or missplaced comma  )


I look after furry friends very well!! But this was a grammatical error to make my English teacher turn in her grave


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Bagrat said:


> I look after furry friends very well!!


 ooops your edit and then my cross post looks like I can psychically predict what you were going to post lol!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I go away for a few days and come back and find this that this thread is STILL active


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I attack you with my weapons of mass destruction MWHA HA HA HAAAAAAAA


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

This thread is gold  Long may it drag on.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry hangs head in PF shame x 



paddyjulie said:


> I go away for a few days and come back and find this that this thread is STILL active


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

'Why. This thread has gone rather off track. With all of these LOTR and hamster comments, I feel the need to larf. Hee Hee, Har Har, and a couple of La Dee Das'


Mwah ha ha by spookybabbits, on Flickr


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Sorry hangs head in PF shame x


:lol: .... I'm going to have to go back quite a few pages to catch up incase anything important happened, I can see you are all having a lot of fun though


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> :lol: .... I'm going to have to go back quite a few pages to catch up incase anything important happened, I can see you are all having a lot of fun though


Nowt important- just a certain someone digging herself a rather large hole, trying to get out of it, and making it bigger.

I think we've all given up now, hence the Tolkeinistic posts


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I have to admit - when my old dog Max got rickety and couldn't be walked much... I went mildly insane...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

And now, because I can. Unimpressed bunnies:


Oi. by spookybabbits, on Flickr


Raspberry! by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Ophelia mouf by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Yes, I know. Irrelevant. rrr:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Nowt important- just a certain someone digging herself a rather large hole, trying to get out of it, and making it bigger.
> 
> I think we've all given up now, hence the Tolkeinistic posts


I am NOT digging myself a hole, because I've no need to, and don't need to get out of one either. Because I'm not in one to start with.

Here is pics of our walk today:


















































































Their not super as they were taken with a phone, but you can see clearly she is OUT FOR A WALK:dita:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

More irrelevance


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I am NOT digging myself a hole, because I've no need to, and don't need to get out of one either. Because I'm not in one to start with.
> 
> Their not super as they were taken with a phone, but you can see clearly she is OUT FOR A WALK:dita:


It started out as a curious question. How many walks do you do?

People responded.

Cue you saying it was 'amazing' that people were able to walk their dogs daily, and saying that you walk 2-3 times per week.

People took issue, and as a justification you mentioned that TV was more important than walking your dog.

Then, it somehow came to light that you had rejected another dog, got a BC behind your parents' backs  from a sheep farmer, who doesn't health test.

_You didn't have to admit any of those things, but you did. And then, as I said, you dug yourself a hole._

Lovely pics of Meg, she's gorgeous! No-one's said you NEVER take her out, but that the frequency that you do is too little. Clearly, she's having a whale of a time there- that's nice to see.

And, as you keep swearing at me, I'm going to end with this emoticon: :dita:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Meezer's invading the dog Chat that's what I love to see  Do you know my Siamese get more lead walks a week that some peoples dogs 

and here they are just coz I want to add more Meezer's to the thread hahahaha


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> More irrelevance


"Ah fellow alien, you have brought the Pod! I have found the specimen!"


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Meezer's invading the dog Chat that's what I love to see  Do you know my Siamese get more lead walks a week that some peoples dogs
> 
> and here they are just coz I want to add more Meezer's to the thread hahahaha


The Meezers are slowly taking over the forum, next stop, world domination MWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Meezers? Did shumwun shay Meezers?


Poseroony by spookybabbits, on Flickr

:001_tt1:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Please make the voices stop!!!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was thinking about this picture yesterday, funnily enough, and wanted to ask-

Did you walk the rabbit before or after you pretended your Poodle was a Collie?

I guess the Dutchie was at least collie coloured 

(Plus, given the outrage you caused with this photo in the rabbit section not so long ago, I don't see why you would repost it. Surely, you should be trying to regain some reputation following this thread  )


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


The first thought that came into my head were ' so she walked her when she was a pup '

Duh...then I realised it was bleeding wabbit 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nothing like taking a rather nervous prey animal for a walk  they're going to react so well to it. I could understand a quiet field somewhere but that doesn't look like one :001_unsure:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

*am glad she does not own any horses, so I can hide safely in horse chat*


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

FOOLS!

World domination will not be attained by Meezys, it shall be when the gingers of all species unite! Mwahahaha!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

mine would be useless for a catty-invasion x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

they is always a snoozin


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I was thinking about this picture yesterday, funnily enough, and wanted to ask-
> 
> Did you walk the rabbit before or after you pretended your Poodle was a Collie?
> 
> ...


Before, quite a while before, actually, as I had another rabbit after this one, who I trained like a dog. Then when I got a bit older, I realised a rabbit was no good as a dog substitute, so started asking again for a collie. They didn't want a collie, so got me a poodle thinking at least it was _a_ dog, not a rabbit, so it would do. Obviously it didn't, as it eventually sunk in with them that nothing but nothing would work except the real thing.

I can't see why the pic would cause outrage, so I used to walk my rabbits, so what? They liked it, got them out the garden, they loved the fuss they got off people going in and out the supermarket. They weren't at any risk or anything.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Before, quite a while before, actually, as I had another rabbit after this one, who I trained like a dog. Then when I got a bit older, I realised a rabbit was no good as a dog substitute, so started asking again for a collie. They didn't want a collie, so got me a poodle thinking at least it was _a_ dog, not a rabbit, so it would do. Obviously it didn't, as it eventually sunk in with them that nothing but nothing would work except the real thing.
> 
> *I can't see why the pic would cause outrage, so I used to walk my rabbits, so what? They liked it, got them out the garden, they loved the fuss they got off people going in and out the supermarket. They weren't at any risk or anything*.


I think you know full well why it would cause outrage. It already has done in the past.

Rabbits are prey animals- if they are spooked (VERY likely when out and about), their instinct is to run. They try to run, you pull on the lead too hard and BANG! Broken spine. Suffocation.

Dog comes over, seeing bunny as a tasty snack- same as above, or stress induced heart attack on the spot. OR, worse still, they are mauled.

In a busy area, they may be trampled.

I could go on...

This has all been pointed out in a previous thread. By the by now, as you have your dogs and hey, the bunny was fine! 

You must have selective memory loss. Either that, or you enjoy watching people getting outraged.

I suspect the latter.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The rabbit would have been at risk if a dog had got hold of it... 
Even if you had just hopped to the shops .........


Tbh..if I had spotted someone walking their rabbit to the shops I would have been thinking..there is a lot not quite right !


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> The rabbit would have been at risk if a dog had got hold of it...
> Even if you had just hopped to the shops .........


it would have been at risk if my dogs had got hold of it!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> it would have been at risk if my dogs had got hold of it!!


lunch !!!!!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Wobbles your GIF in your sig is making me chuckle throughout out this whole epic thread.

I think when my sister texts me where I am I'm gonna send her that 

I was going to reply to this thread again but it moves so fast. One minute un walked dogs, the next horses, the next ball obsessed dogs, the next cats!

I'll just continue to eat my popcorn and see where the subject ends up next!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Wobbles your GIF in your sig is making me chuckle throughout out this whole epic thread.
> 
> I think when my sister texts me where I am I'm gonna send her that
> 
> ...


Don't forget the hobbits! :lol:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Don't forget the hobbits! :lol:


Ah of course!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have no idea whats going on......however if i tried to walk my rabbit he would eat someone....far more dangerous than the staffie!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> Don't forget the hobbits! :lol:


Oh that's just reminded me to order the film on DVD ..cheers


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I think you know full well why it would cause outrage. It already has done in the past.
> 
> Rabbits are prey animals- if they are spooked (VERY likely when out and about), their instinct is to run. They try to run, you pull on the lead too hard and BANG! Broken spine. Suffocation.
> 
> ...


hence why she's on iggy coz she's boring the knackers off me now....... Same old same old. :Yawn:

It's like a dog starved of attention, they do anything to get it whether it's positive or negative, any is better than being ignored........

Anyway back to Meezer's taking over the world smiler here agrees:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> Wobbles your GIF in your sig is making me chuckle throughout out this whole epic thread.
> 
> I think when my sister texts me where I am I'm gonna send her that
> 
> ...


I do believe the subjects of Cesar Milan, Maggie Thatcher & Jimmy Savile have yet to be dissected


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I do believe the subjects of Cesar Milan, Maggie Thatcher & Jimmy Savile have yet to be dissected


DON'T!!! I haven't got enough bleedin popcorn!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I think you know full well why it would cause outrage. It already has done in the past.
> 
> Rabbits are prey animals- if they are spooked (VERY likely when out and about), their instinct is to run. They try to run, you pull on the lead too hard and BANG! Broken spine. Suffocation.
> 
> ...


What the f-in-hell is wrong with people? Do none of you have a sense of humour at all? I walked my rabbits, so what. A dog wouldn't have got them, as I walked them where the wasn't any, and if one had appeared I'd have picked them up. My rabbits were trained to walk on collars and leads, so knew not to run off suddenly anyway. It was a bit of fun, and made people smile as they went in to do their shopping, no harm, no problem, no nothing.



Pupcakes said:


> Wobbles your GIF in your sig is making me chuckle throughout out this whole epic thread.
> 
> I think when my sister texts me where I am I'm gonna send her that
> 
> ...


Thank you



simplysardonic said:


> I do believe the subjects of Cesar Milan, Maggie Thatcher & Jimmy Savile have yet to be dissected


I liked Maggie Thatcher.....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

:Yawn:

I'm out. 

I'm going to go and have no sense of humour elsewhere.

















I know what I'll do. I'll go and teach my rabbits to be dogs, and my cat to be a horse. Yee Haw!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I liked Maggie Thatcher.....


It figures.

Time I should go


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I liked Maggie Thatcher


When Maggie was in power you would have been two. I don't recall exactly which politicians I liked when I was two but I probably spoke as much sense.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I am just going to put it out there and say I love Ceasar I want to marry him and have mini dog whisperers!!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I think this thread should be a sticky


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

Twice daily at around the same time. Weekends tend to vary but we normally take ours on a long walk round cannock chase! Beautiful place, plus the youngest loves to swim in the flowing streams.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Well I am just going to put it out there and say I love Ceasar I want to marry him and have mini dog whisperers!!!!


Caesar was a Roman Emperor.
Cesar is the Dog Whisperer.
Ceasar is a salad.

Can you confirm which it is you intend to marry ?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> :Yawn:
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> ...


To take a sense of humour elsewhere you would actually have to have one.

To teach rabbits to be dogs and dogs to be other dogs you need imagination.

You clearly have neither



diefenbaker said:


> When Maggie was in power you would have been two. I don't recall exactly which politicians I liked when I was two but I probably spoke as much sense.


So what? Ok, I liked what she did as PM, and maybe I was only two, but you learn about stuff when you get older. I think from what I've been told about her she was very good at what she did.



LexiLou2 said:


> Well I am just going to put it out there and say I love Ceasar I want to marry him and have mini dog whisperers!!!!


What if you just have mini dogs? :ihih: :devil:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> Caesar was a Roman Emperor.
> Cesar is the Dog Whisperer.
> Ceasar is a salad.
> 
> Can you confirm which it is you intend to marry ?


The Roman Salad Whisperer??


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

picaresque said:


>


Wobbles to be the next prime minister 

:lol:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> Caesar was a Roman Emperor.
> Cesar is the Dog Whisperer.
> Ceasar is a salad.
> 
> Can you confirm which it is you intend to marry ?


Anyone learnt this at school:

Julius Caeser, the roman geezer
Squashed his balls in a lemon squeezer

 :lol:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Wobbles to be the next prime minister
> 
> :lol:


Please NO!!!!!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Wobbles to be the next prime minister
> 
> :lol:












:dita:


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

picaresque said:


>


Apparently Wobbles has a job at the Ministry of Silly Walks..... but.... only 2-3 days per week.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> To take a sense of humour elsewhere you would actually have to have one.
> 
> To teach rabbits to be dogs and dogs to be other dogs you need imagination.
> 
> You clearly have neither


I don't have YOUR sense of humour. Thank GOD!!

I have values and morals. I have a passion for animal welfare, hence my membership on here.

My rabbits are rabbits and get treated as such. I embrace their faults and go along with it. I accept their instincts and respect their prey status. They are not dogs.

When I am in a position to have a dog, I will embrace all that they represent. Their breed, their looks, their age, their abilities, their needs. I will love them for what they are.

I am a realist, not a fantasist.

You should try it sometime, you'd learn to appreciate what you've got.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Please NO!!!!!!


Why ever not? I think I'd make a good prime minister, I'd turn this country around from it's head to it's arse so quick it'd be in danger of dissapearing up itself

Actually, I'm suprised I've not been voted as PF PM, as according to everyone here I annoy everyone, speak a load of sh!t and have very few (if any) fans - exactly what qualification prime ministers have


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, but are you a lizard?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I don't have YOUR sense of humour. Thank GOD!!
> 
> I have values and morals. I have a passion for animal welfare, hence my membership on here.
> 
> ...


Oh believe me I do thank God I have the sense of humour I have, as I don't have to run to the docs to reach my happy place

I'd rather take life as a joke than seriously, if your joking around your smiling, if your serious your frowning, and it uses more muscles to smile which stops you getting wrinkles :dita:



picaresque said:


> Yeah, but are you a lizard?


 As far as I know, no.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

David Cameron is a lizard.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

picaresque said:


> David Cameron is a lizard.


Better than Blair and Brown who were snakes. At least lizards aren't as dangerous


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> I have no idea whats going on......however if i tried to walk my rabbit he would eat someone....far more dangerous than the staffie!


Did your rabbit have nasty, bitey teeth, like the one on The Holy Grail, by...



picaresque said:


>


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

picaresque said:


> David Cameron is a lizard.


A reptillion from the inner earth. If you belive the hollow earth theory that is


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> Better than Blair and Brown who were snakes. At least lizards aren't as dangerous


Are you sure, Wobbles?








ARE YOU SURE?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

picaresque said:


> Are you sure, Wobbles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. He ain't that bad. He got the sh!t end of the stick to clean up after those other wastes of air before him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Wobbles?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

picaresque said:


> Wobbles?


 Who the blazes is that? Looks like he needs some clearasil whatever.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

[youtube_browser]EucJIl0uonE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

picaresque said:


> [youtube_browser]EucJIl0uonE[/youtube_browser]


:lol: ultimate computer nerd look he has :lol: Wouldn't like to run into him in a dark alley at night on my own though


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine get walked most days, it is just the odd day when I am too busy or ill that they don't. It doesn't really bother Jake too much, he just potters around in the garden and goes back to bed. Arrow likes to play in the garden, but he is more than happy to play by himself. On the days I can't walk them, I will either play with them in the garden or train them... They both get lots of training anyway, so that keeps them mentally tip top lol. 

On the days they get walked, they are usually out in the morning for at least an hour... sometimes more, and sometimes they will get another walk or two... and other times they won't get anything extra. It all just depends, but they know not to expect and that is how I like it.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

my dogs dont get walked at all. 
but thats not because im lazy. its because i dont have any. 
i would love a rottie though :001_wub:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> I would just like to point out that this is an awful view of farming!
> 
> lambs and calves do not just 'happen' - a decent farmer puts a lot of effort into researching bloodlines, health testing and screening and heck they even do sperm counts! - they only use the best bulls and rams/cows and ewes because they want the best offspring for the best beef/milk/wool/lamb/mutton
> 
> ...


Hear, hear

The ISDS has been fostering good practice in the breeding working sheepdogs for a century. Many of these dogs are worth a fortune and are an incredibly important part of the farm
International Sheep Dog Society - Eye test rules


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Why ever not? I think I'd make a good prime minister, I'd turn this country around from it's head to it's arse so quick it'd be in danger of dissapearing up itself
> 
> Actually, I'm suprised I've not been voted as PF PM, as according to everyone here *I annoy everyone, speak a load of sh!t * and have very few (if any) fans - exactly what qualification prime ministers have


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> at 11-14 years old, yes probably. I was a young teenage girl, a brat. I thought it was the end of the world if my hair wouldn't grow overnight to look like whoever off the tv I wanted it to.


I am 15 and some my favourite breeds consist of salukis and greyhounds. I actually fell in love! with a borzoi at discover dogs oh and my big sisters collie is lovely, my mum is dog clueless all she knows is that she had a gsd collie cross as a teen, she told me when saying I could get a dog that I could spend £500 on any! dog/puppy as long as I researched it and made sure! it fit in to our lifestyle. She trusted me.

I crossed the above dogs from our lists and started looking at smaller dogs which would be better as 'first dogs' and adapt to our cat....
My list was slowly cut down and now at visits to the kennels etc I find myself looking at pomeranians, toy poodles, cocker spaniels (not working, show) and various small terriers. When I am older If I get a bigger more complicated dog I will assure I can look after it and If I get a smaller but more demanding dog like a chihuahua I will make sure I train it! ! 

Whatever dog anyone takes on big or small they should make sure they can give it everything it needs, whether that be walks, stimulation, grooming, cuddles or company.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

picaresque said:


> David Cameron is a lizard.





Wobbles said:


> Better than Blair and Brown who were snakes. At least lizards aren't as dangerous


Please everyone, stop insulting reptiles like this 

And Wobbles, there's plenty of dangerous lizards around- check out the Gila Monster & the Komodo Dragon 



picaresque said:


> Are you sure, Wobbles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's big picture to confront when scrolling through the thread, it should come with a warning 

Make. It. Stop. Please!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Indiandpuppy said:


> I am 15 and some my favourite breeds consist of salukis and greyhounds. I actually fell in love! with a borzoi at discover dogs oh and my big sisters collie is lovely, my mum is dog clueless all she knows is that she had a gsd collie cross as a teen, she told me when saying I could get a dog that I could spend £500 on any! dog/puppy as long as I researched it and made sure! it fit in to our lifestyle. She trusted me.
> 
> I crossed the above dogs from our lists and started looking at smaller dogs which would be better as 'first dogs' and adapt to our cat....
> My list was slowly cut down and now at visits to the kennels etc I find myself looking at pomeranians, toy poodles, cocker spaniels (not working, show) and various small terriers. When I am older If I get a bigger more complicated dog I will assure I can look after it and If I get a smaller but more demanding dog like a chihuahua I will make sure I train it! !
> ...


Rep sent for you. If only some of the so-called adults around had your mature and thoughtful attitude to pet ownership, the world would be a better place for animals.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Indiandpuppy said:


> Whatever dog anyone takes on big or small they should make sure they can give it everything it needs, whether that be walks, stimulation, grooming, cuddles or company.


Your whole post was spot on but the above really sums it up for me. There are certain breeds that I really admire but that I wouldn't own as I wouldn't be 'right' for them. Really important to be honest with yourself I think and step past the looks of a dog and look at what owning the breed really entails.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> And Wobbles, there's plenty of dangerous lizards around- check out the Gila Monster & the Komodo Dragon


beaded lizard is another one that delivers venom and other large lizards can give a very nasty bite , much worse than any snake


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nagini said:


> *beaded lizard* is another one that delivers venom and other large lizards can give a very nasty bite , much worse than any snake


That's the one, I can never remember the name of them  relative of the Gila monster I think, but I'll now have to go & look it up to verify that. Any excuse to distract myself from my hateful assignment


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> That's big picture to confront when scrolling through the thread, it should come with a warning
> 
> Make. It. Stop. Please!


I'm sorry. Does this help?










Of course, the real David Cameron would eat that poor kitten.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Your whole post was spot on but the above really sums it up for me. There are certain breeds that I really admire but that I wouldn't own as I wouldn't be 'right' for them. Really important to be honest with yourself I think and step past the looks of a dog and look at what owning the breed really entails.


That's fair enough if you like the look of it. But its not much use if you don't, what the point of getting a dog you don't like the appearance of? Its hopefully going to be with you for many many years, so you have to actually be drawn to it as I found out the hard way!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> That's fair enough if you like the look of it. But its not much use if you don't, what the point of getting a dog you don't like the appearance of? Its hopefully going to be with you for many many years, so you have to actually be drawn to it as I found out the hard way!


I'm not saying you should get a dog that you don't like the appearance of . I am saying that that shouldn't be the sole basis for getting one. I'm drawn to the looks of many dogs, but then research breed traits and see if I could meet the needs of the dog. I'd rather compromise on looks and have a happy dog, rather than have a stunning but miserable one. Of course I think my pair are stunning and happy .


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I'm not saying you should get a dog that you don't like the appearance of . I am saying that that shouldn't be the sole basis for getting one.


I agree with this, but if appearance is your sole criterion for choosing a dog then once you have your "ideal dog" you owe it to them to at least try to adapt your lifestyle to meet their needs.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

to be fair with Max I never saw him before we got him - I had never wanted a spaniel, never asked for a spaniel, didn't like spaniels before him...

I wanted a fluffy white dog, a 'princess' dog - bichon, maltese, spitz, samoyed, mongrel - I was 11 and stupid and obsessed with the 'perfect look' for the dog I wanted. We had always had labradors, my granddad bred working labradors, we had just lost the labrador I had grown up with...

my parents decided to *not* get me a dog with an insanely high maintenance coat and got a dog that would suit the family as a whole - it helped that they were offered a gun dog for free by a friend of the family... 

Max was the runt of the litter, he was runty, skinny, all ears, brown and white and tiny - not the fluffy dream puppy I wanted - I couldn't groom him for hours, he wasn't pedigree so I couldn't show him... did it matter? no...

He ended up growly, grumpy, antisocial with behaviour issues out the ears but was my best friend, constant companion, did everything I ever wanted (other than showing) and gave me 14.5 unbelievable, happy years and even saved me and mum from a house fire.

He wasn't my 'dream' dog but he was the best dog he could be and I accepted him for what he was - I visited him every weekend I was away for university and phoned the *dog* during the week (yay video calling)

I still haven't got my 'fluffy white dog' - none of the breeds mentioned fit what I want in a pet - I also grew to love the looks of the springers and I now have 2 more spanners  I happen to think they are absolutely stunning

Max literally showed up out the blue for me and it only took about 30 seconds to get past the "But he's not what I *wanted*" stage - and hell I thought *I* was a spoiled princess growing up (youngest child and only girl - generally got what I wanted)

If my aunt had showed up with a disapproved dog? dog and aunt would have been out on their ear with the "how dare you undermine a parent's authority" lecture still ringing in their lugs!

The constant whinging would have had me grounded with a hot backside too probably


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> That's fair enough if you like the look of it. But its not much use if you don't, what the point of getting a dog you don't like the appearance of? Its hopefully going to be with you for many many years, so you have to actually be drawn to it as I found out the hard way!


Depends if you consider your pets as accessories, or as living, breathing creatures to be loved really.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> That's fair enough if you like the look of it. But its not much use if you don't, what the point of getting a dog you don't like the appearance of? Its hopefully going to be with you for many many years, so you have to actually be drawn to it as I found out the hard way!


At times i actually side with you on this thread due to the abuse you get but im sorry comments like that are just... Well i cant think of the correct word but my god talk about shooting yourself in the foot. Im starting to think your love of your animals is just a smoke screen for your own self centered attitude. Such a shame cos your prob not a bad person


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

What a lovely post IndysMamma


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

SammyJo said:


> What a lovely post IndysMamma


thanks 

I was utterly obsessed at the time with this ridiculous toy that was available (was 1995/1996) that was a fluffy white dog on a lead that walked and barked and the ads showed girls brushing its hair and putting glittery collars on it and having 'dog shows' with them covered in bows and jewels and so on

I wanted a 'real' one to do all that with

oh god - if I could go back and slap myself I would!

As it was Max got pushed around in a dolls pram, dressed up, scrunchies on his ears - that dog was *so* patient!

some pics of a young Max (sorry about quality)




































some pics from when he was old


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

ah-hah!

this looks like one of the range of those stupid toys









(there was a poodle, a peke? or lhasa - not exactly accurate models, a Scotty, a Rough Collie (Lassie style) and a shaggy black thing) they all came with a brush, 2 collars, some hair clips and some ribbons


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> to be fair with Max I never saw him before we got him - I had never wanted a spaniel, never asked for a spaniel, didn't like spaniels before him...
> 
> I wanted a fluffy white dog, a 'princess' dog - bichon, maltese, spitz, samoyed, mongrel - I was 11 and stupid and obsessed with the 'perfect look' for the dog I wanted. We had always had labradors, my granddad bred working labradors, we had just lost the labrador I had grown up with...
> 
> ...


 It wasn't that disapproved by that point, they had said when I found the right ones could have it, but certainly my dad at least was secretly hoping that would never arrive. I told him I was going to the farm to choose a day old puppy, did he want to come with me so he could see it? He didn't, didn't want anything to do with it, and was secretly hoping to "change my mind" on it within the next six weeks, but obviously, when my aunt revealed the puppies were already six weeks old, ready to leave that day, and I came down the garden path with her in my arms, it sort of blew his plan out the water!



Robnsacha said:


> At times i actually side with you on this thread due to the abuse you get but im sorry comments like that are just... Well i cant think of the correct word but my god talk about shooting yourself in the foot. Im starting to think your love of your animals is just a smoke screen for your own self centered attitude. Such a shame cos your prob not a bad person


Why is it that bad to be drawn to appearance? Would you marry someone you weren't physically attracted to? If you went to buy a white rabbit and they only had a brown or black, unless you were actually genuinely taken with them, would you buy the black one because you couldn't get a white? No, So why get a dog that is nothing like what you wanted? If appearance is so unimportant, why don't they use overweight beer-bellied men as pin ups, or a page 3 girl that looks like the back end of a bus?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> Why is it that bad to be drawn to appearance? Would you marry someone you weren't physically attracted to? If you went to buy a white rabbit and they only had a brown or black, unless you were actually genuinely taken with them, would you buy the black one because you couldn't get a white? No, So why get a dog that is nothing like what you wanted? If appearance is so unimportant, why don't they use overweight beer-bellied men as pin ups, or a page 3 girl that looks like the back end of a bus?


you're not getting the point Wobbles! Dogs arent all identical under the fur. So ,for example, even if you love the look of Dachshunds there would be no point getting one if you wanted a dog to go running with! The dog would be miserable and you would have been selfish not to have considered what was best for the dog.
Appearance should be one of the smallest factors in choosing a breed.
Personally I always loved LH GSDs...however there is no way I would be able to comit to the kind of exercise and training they need so I got a Chihuahua (admittedly a LH wolf sable one so he looks like a GSD mini me!LOL). 
Having a dog breed that fits my lifestyle means that I know he is happy doing the kind of things I like to do (mainly channel surfing!), so Im happy too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> It wasn't that disapproved by that point, they had said when I found the right ones could have it, but certainly my dad at least was secretly hoping that would never arrive. I told him I was going to the farm to choose a day old puppy, did he want to come with me so he could see it? He didn't, didn't want anything to do with it, and was secretly hoping to "change my mind" on it within the next six weeks, but obviously, when my aunt revealed the puppies were already six weeks old, ready to leave that day, and I came down the garden path with her in my arms, it sort of blew his plan out the water!
> 
> Why is it that bad to be drawn to appearance? Would you marry someone you weren't physically attracted to? If you went to buy a white rabbit and they only had a brown or black, unless you were actually genuinely taken with them, would you buy the black one because you couldn't get a white? No, So why get a dog that is nothing like what you wanted? If appearance is so unimportant, why don't they use overweight beer-bellied men as pin ups, or a page 3 girl that looks like the back end of a bus?


Most page 3 girls do look like the back end of a bus not that it matters. I dont really like the look of my dog tbh. Not keen on look of bull breeds in generel. I wanted a big dog that could keep up with my active lifestyle simple as that. I looked at 5 i could afford and choose this one cos i liked the people i got her from more than anything. And you know what from that day forward i do anything and everything for my devil dog x i miss the carefree lifestyle belive me i do! But i knew what owning a dog involved even tho its my first and the very least i can do is stand by her through thick an thin. To me thats the wright attitude to have


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> If appearance is so unimportant, why don't they use overweight beer-bellied men as pin ups, or a page 3 girl that looks like the back end of a bus?


Companion dog = page 3 girl


----------



## kazters (Jul 31, 2010)

my girls get about 30 min first thing around 6.30 and then again after tea for 30-40 min on days we are working. on days off they are walked for hours and they are happy either way. Labrador and springer spaniel, the lab is happy with a walk to to shop and back and she has to have her post walk sleep


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> I agree with this, but if appearance is your sole criterion for choosing a dog then once you have your "ideal dog" you owe it to them to at least try to adapt your lifestyle to meet their needs.


Well said!! 



Wobbles said:


> That's fair enough if you like the look of it. *But its not much use if you don't, what the point of getting a dog you don't like the appearance of?* Its hopefully going to be with you for many many years, so you have to actually be drawn to it as I found out the hard way!


Can you not see how superficial this sounds? You make a living, breathing, wonderful animal sound like a new top, or a pair of boots! :sosp:

Of course people are drawn to what they like the look of, appearance-wise. That's human nature. But to focus on that as the basis for a new animal? No, I can't comprehend that.

Like you say, a dog will be with you for many years. As such, they NEED to fit into your lifestyle.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Wobbles are you bored? Am sure you are just winding people up for sport 

For info I last walked my dog about a fortnight ago 
















I don't get much of a look in - my Dad takes him out up to 3 times a day, all off lead running round the fields for around an hour each time. Poor dog would be knackered if I took him out as well, love walking him but as it makes my Dad happy I let him take over whilst he still can.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Wobbles are you bored? Am sure you are just winding people up for sport
> 
> For info I last walked my dog about a fortnight ago
> 
> I don't get much of a look in - my Dad takes him out up to 3 times a day, all off lead running round the fields for around an hour each time. Poor dog would be knackered if I took him out as well, love walking him but as it makes my Dad happy I let him take over whilst he still can.


What's that Doodles? Putting the well-being of your dog and your Dad before your own wants? Good lord, what kind of crazy talk is this?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> ah-hah!
> 
> this looks like one of the range of those stupid toys
> 
> ...


Oh I think I know which one you mean! I always wanted one, but wasnt allowed one as they were too expensive so I got a little mini version in some shop instead


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

picaresque said:


> Companion dog = page 3 girl


I know it shouldn't but that picture made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


>


[has flashback]

Keep thinking happy thoughts, keep thinking happy thoughts, sunshine lollipops and rainbows, lalala..


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

B3rnie said:


>


I didn't know you were filming me- how did you get into my house? 

*Runs and checks the bunnies are still in their shed...*


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I didn't know you were filming me- how did you get into my house?
> 
> *Runs and checks the bunnies are still in their shed...*


I've told you before (I think :sosp that I have special skills :dita:


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Rep sent for you. If only some of the so-called adults around had your mature and thoughtful attitude to pet ownership, the world would be a better place for animals.


I would rep this post but dont know how,what a wise head on young shoulders.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

she scales at the top right of the post  can leave positive/negative and a comment there


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Well said!!
> 
> Can you not see how superficial this sounds? You make a living, breathing, wonderful animal sound like a new top, or a pair of boots! :sosp:
> 
> ...


I didn't choose a BC solely on their looks, I love everything about the entire breed, the whole package of them attracted me to them. I love them as a breed. BUT when it came to _my own_ I had a desire for a certain look, which is what people can't seem to get. I didn't go oh I like the look of BC's I think I'll have one of them, I wanted one specfifically because of what a BC _is_, and was drawn to particular colour/ markings. I did not choose a BC based on nothing but appearance.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

IndysMamma said:


> she scales at the top right of the post  can leave positive/negative and a comment there


Dohh I found it thanks.Have rept your post.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


>


   
Bloody ell Bernie, that's a bit violent innit?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I didn't choose a BC solely on their looks, I love everything about the entire breed, the whole package of them attracted me to them. I love them as a breed. BUT when it came to _my own_ I had a desire for a certain look, which is what people can't seem to get. I didn't go oh I like the look of BC's I think I'll have one of them, I wanted one specfifically because of what a BC _is_, and was drawn to particular colour/ markings. I did not choose a BC based on nothing but appearance.


But, by your own admission you say you only walk her 2 or 3 times a week, pretty much anyone who knows anything about collies knows they need daily exercise & stimulation & a lot of it!

You've claimed you have a fairly sedentary lifestyle & love your telly, yet you still chose a breed known for it's high energy levels & expected it to fit around your needs, rather than bringing about lifestyle changes to fit your life around the dog.

If you look at it from the POV of Meg (& the anonymous little poodle) you can surely understand why people have got angry & frustrated with you?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles, do you believe it's moral to lie to get what you want? Because the acquisition of a fair few of your pets appears to be based on dishonesty. :bored:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I didn't choose a BC solely on their looks, I love everything about the entire breed, the whole package of them attracted me to them. I love them as a breed. BUT when it came to _my own_ I had a desire for a certain look, which is what people can't seem to get. I didn't go oh I like the look of BC's I think I'll have one of them, I wanted one specfifically because of what a BC _is_, and *was drawn to particular colour/ markings*. I did not choose a BC based on nothing but appearance.


the be all and end all isn't about the colour of a dog.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> But, by your own admission you say you only walk her 2 or 3 times a week, pretty much anyone who knows anything about collies knows they need daily exercise & stimulation & a lot of it!
> 
> You've claimed you have a fairly sedentary lifestyle & love your telly, yet you still chose a breed known for it's high energy levels & expected it to fit around your needs, rather than bringing about lifestyle changes to fit your life around the dog.
> 
> If you look at it from the POV of Meg (& the anonymous little poodle) you can surely understand why people have got angry & frustrated with you?


This has got well out of hand, on what was originally just a throwaway comment said in humour. I'll be more specific, sometimes, if I've been very busy, yes, she only gets walked two or three times a week, but on the whole, she goes more often. Usually Saturday and Sunday for a longer walk, and three days or so during the week, in which the time varies. She is a happy, healthy *touch wood*, active, content, very well kept dog.



Lopside said:


> Wobbles, do you believe it's moral to lie to get what you want? Because the acquisition of a fair few of your pets appears to be based on dishonesty. :bored:


No, its not. And I didn't lie to get her, I said I was going to pick a day old pup, and got a surprise My aunt had done a marvellous job of keeping quiet about her, as I truly did believe I was only going to choose one.



Nagini said:


> the be all and end all isn't about the colour of a dog.


Not usually, but in this instance it was to me.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> This has got well out of hand, on what was originally just a throwaway comment said in humour. I'll be more specific, sometimes, if I've been very busy, yes, she only gets walked two or three times a week, but on the whole, she goes more often. Usually Saturday and Sunday for a longer walk, and three days or so during the week, in which the time varies. She is a happy, healthy *touch wood*, active, content, very well kept dog.


Wobbles, if this is true, why on earth would you not have said this 60 + pages ago!? There have been so, so, so many posts with people expressing concern/disbelief/anger at you only walking a collie twice a week, why have you not 'set the record straight' before now?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> This has got well out of hand, on what was originally just a throwaway comment said in humour. I'll be more specific, sometimes, if I've been very busy, yes, she only gets walked two or three times a week, but on the whole, she goes more often. Usually Saturday and Sunday for a longer walk, and three days or so during the week, in which the time varies. She is a happy, healthy *touch wood*, active, content, very well kept dog.
> 
> No, its not. And I didn't lie to get her, I said I was going to pick a day old pup, and got a surprise My aunt had done a marvellous job of keeping quiet about her, as I truly did believe I was only going to choose one.
> 
> Not usually, but in this instance it was to me.


Careful now, combusting pants can give you terrible burns on your less-than-honest arse.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Just for refference as Wobbles seems to have forgotten what she wrote...
THIS is what most have issues with...(well this is the comment that stuck in my throat that's for sure...



> Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back.


That my dear is not a throw away comment, I believe that over your re-worded accounts 

Although I now understand why you feel it is acceptable to lie to get an animal, my parents also lied about all sorts of things but as I knew lying is unacceptable I didn't follow in their foot steps 

Meh... nothing said here will change what you think or do, you have made that very clear :sneaky2:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Just for refference as Wobbles seems to have forgotten what she wrote...
> THIS is what most have issues with...(well this is the comment that stuck in my throat that's for sure...
> 
> That my dear is not a throw away comment, I believe that over your re-worded accounts
> ...


And that Bernie is absolutely bang on. Just sent my first ever rep!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

How often is your poodle walked?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Everyday  - no exact time as such. They won't get a walk if something major comes up or I am poorly. They are both happy and content in the day after their walkies :-D


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Oh I think I know which one you mean! I* always wanted one, but wasnt allowed one as they were too expensive so I got a little mini version in some shop instead*


No, you got a real version. A living, breathing poodle. A dog who would have asked for nothing but love and acknowledgement. Companionship.

But that was too much to give.

You got your Collie, and instead of embracing the Poodle (who is still a nameless entity  ) as well as Meg, you shunned him. Blanked him out. And for what? To provide your 'dream dog' insufficient exercise.

By all means, be delighted with Meg, but to have such tunnel vision once you got her is awful. I'd love a blue merle BC, but have decided my first dog will be a rescue dog- whichever dog chooses me- in time, I may get my BC, but will not toss my other pooch aside. I'm still horrified at your actions.

No amount of trying to justify it is going to cut it. You've lost any ounce of respect people had for you.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Wobbles, if this is true, why on earth would you not have said this 60 + pages ago!? There have been so, so, so many posts with people expressing concern/disbelief/anger at you only walking a collie twice a week, why have you not 'set the record straight' before now?


I didn realise people would take it so literally as they have. I'm on other forums, not animal ones, and you can say practically whatever there, its all just taken with a pinch of salt. And usually a sharp witty comeback. I am not someone who can, does or wants to get into "serious" anything. I usually try to make light and joke about it, a trait that's got me into trouble more than once. I vary rarely chat about really serious stuff, I find it awkward and would likely end up saying something inappropriate to try and lighten the mood. I did not think so many would be so wound up over a comment, I thought saying "I'm a lazy bugger and can't be arsed" would have shown it was said in jest. Guess things don't come out on paper the way they do in your head:001_unsure:



B3rnie said:


> Just for refference as Wobbles seems to have forgotten what she wrote...
> THIS is what most have issues with...(well this is the comment that stuck in my throat that's for sure...
> 
> That my dear is not a throw away comment, I believe that over your re-worded accounts
> ...


No she doesn't get walked in the evening, I do need that time for my hamsters who come out then. She goes earlier in the afternoon. And yep, I watch tv whilst I've got my hamsters out, so evenings are my tv/hamster time.

I do think that walking every single day, two or three times, at the same time is making a rod for your own back, because if for once you suddenly found you couldn't, the dog would be expecting it and go loopy not settling down. So I vary time, distance, place, type of walk so there's no set routine, so she doesn't know what to expect. But that's just my way if doing it, not saying anyone else's is wrong. Admittedly, I was pretty shocked that some who aren't retired find time to walk 3 times a day for an hour or more, that's quite a chunk out of the day, but there ya go, I couldn't do it, some can.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Only thing that comes to mind is.......


"I'll tell you a story, about Jackanory, and now my story's begun."


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> I didn realise people would take it so literally as they have.


Fine, fair enough, at first you may not have realised. However, did the 68 pages of people questioning you on it, not give you a clue that people had thought you were serious?? Why would you not immediate correct people when they started saying how 2 walks a week was not enough?

This really suggests that either a) you are lying when you say you actually walk her more often, or b) you purposefully did not correct people to create drama on this thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Alice Childress said:


> Fine, fair enough, at first you may not have realised. However, did the 68 pages of people questioning you on it, not give you a clue that people had thought you were serious?? Why would you not immediate correct people when they started saying how 2 walks a week was not enough?
> 
> This really suggests that either a) you are lying when you say you actually walk her more often, or b) you purposefully did not correct people to create drama on this thread.


Or C) Both of the above :yesnod:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> No, you got a real version. A living, breathing poodle. A dog who would have asked for nothing but love and acknowledgement. Companionship.
> 
> But that was too much to give.
> 
> ...


I got that stuffed dog years before I got a real dog!

I don't give her insufficient exercise, I love her and I don't have tunnel vision over her

I shunned him out _before_ I got her, ages before. I didn't just drop him when she came along, I'd blanked him out a long time before then. It was my way of dealing with it, and anyway, if I'd been delightedly over the moon with him, my parents would have simply asked why I wanted another dog when I was obviously so happy with him? I'd never have got another dog then.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Alice Childress said:


> b) you purposefully did not correct people to create drama on this thread.


randomly just made me think of


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Fine, fair enough, at first you may not have realised. However, did the 68 pages of people questioning you on it, not give you a clue that people had thought you were serious?? Why would you not immediate correct people when they started saying how 2 walks a week was not enough?
> 
> This really suggests that either a) you are lying when you say you actually walk her more often, or b) you purposefully did not correct people to create drama on this thread.


I did, god knows how many pages back, everyone thought I was just saying it, so I thought what's the point? Nobody believed it (just like they didn't my post in the 'how many leads' thread), so left it. 68 pages on though, people still haven't got it, and are still going on about it, so I'll try again.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Please someone do something to get this thread closed....

Please please please please please please please please.......................................................................................................................................................


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would love to see a picture of this poodle, if there is a poodle at all. 60 odd pages dedicated to this subject :Yawn: and now you cantradict yourself by saying you walk your BC 2/3 times a week and weekends. Make up your mind,for her sake I hope she does get more walks.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I got that stuffed dog years before I got a real dog!
> 
> I don't give her insufficient exercise, I love her and I don't have tunnel vision over her
> 
> ...


I can't believe you keep trying to reword it, as if you'll make it sound better. 
This is the most selfish, childish attitude I have ever heard! :nonod:

And before you say 'oh, but I was a child'- that's absolutely no excuse. You were old enough to be able to rationalise your selfishness. That, to me, speaks volumes.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I got that stuffed dog years before I got a real dog!
> 
> I don't give her insufficient exercise, *I love her and I don't have tunnel vision over her*
> 
> *I shunned him out before I got her*, ages before. I didn't just drop him when she came along, I'd blanked him out a long time before then. It was my way of dealing with it, and anyway, if I'd been delightedly over the moon with him, my parents would have simply asked why I wanted another dog when I was obviously so happy with him? I'd never have got another dog then.


So, in other words, you had tunnel vision over her, even before she arrived.

What would happen if your parents suddenly decide to stand up for themselves against their (frankly spoiled & manipulative-sounding) child & say 'right, he's YOUR dog, YOU wanted him, now YOU look after him'?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Do you know you attitude really pisses me off  

I try so hard to make sure my dogs needs are met, even when I'm ill ( and so I should) and you're here making it all sound like a game.

You're dog is a living creature with needs, physical, emotional and metal and you think it's all a game


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> So, in other words, you had tunnel vision over her, even before she arrived.
> 
> What would happen if your parents suddenly decide to stand up for themselves against their (frankly spoiled & manipulative-sounding) child & say 'right, he's YOUR dog, YOU wanted him, now YOU look after him'?


what I find shocking is that after she neglected one dog why they even got her another  :sosp: makes no sense


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

blossom21 said:


> I would love to see a picture of this poodle, if there is a poodle at all. 60 odd pages dedicated to this subject :Yawn: and now you cantradict yourself by saying you walk your BC 2/3 times a week and weekends. Make up your mind,for her sake I hope she does get more walks.


How many more times? I said it in JOKE, I thought people had a sense of humour, how wrong was I? She DOES get walked, if my parents did not want a energetic sheepdog in the house, do you seriously think they'd put up with one going loopy through not being walked?



JordanRose said:


> I can't believe you keep trying to reword it, as if you'll make it sound better.
> This is the most selfish, childish attitude I have ever heard! :nonod:
> 
> And before you say 'oh, but I was a child'- that's absolutely no excuse. You were old enough to be able to rationalise your selfishness. That, to me, speaks volumes.


The dog not being walked much was being humorous, no harm done, but I hold my hands up on this, I did wrong, I know what I did was wrong when I did it. But it was 12 years ago, can't be undone and is in the past, so dragging over it will do no good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

hippymama said:


> what I find shocking is that after she neglected one dog why they even got her another  :sosp: makes no sense


They didn't, to be fair to Wobbles parents Meg was kinda dumped on them :sosp:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

I would still like to know how often the nameless, shunned poodle gets walked...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

hippymama said:


> what I find shocking is that after she neglected one dog why they even got her another  :sosp: makes no sense


Oh, no, her auntie went and bought her the collie _behind her parents' backs_. It was the only way she'd ever get her dream dog, you understand. Poor thing never got what she wanted, you see 

*Plays a 'woe is me' tune on a violin in the background*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> They didn't, to be fair to Wobbles parents Meg was kinda dumped on them :sosp:


I'd be pretty furious if a family member took my child out & they came back with a puppy, not because I don't like dogs, but the appalling values it teaches a child- that it's OK to undermine your parents & do what the hell you please & stuff what your parents might feel.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> So, in other words, you had tunnel vision over her, even before she arrived.
> 
> What would happen if your parents suddenly decide to stand up for themselves against their (frankly spoiled & manipulative-sounding) child & say 'right, he's YOUR dog, YOU wanted him, now YOU look after him'?


Yes I suppose I did. I singly mindedly wanted a certain dog in a certain colour with certain markings and coat type.

They wouldn't do that, their well attached to him, more than me. He's a family dog, more than he's mine.



cloversmum said:


> Do you know you attitude really pisses me off
> 
> I try so hard to make sure my dogs needs are met, even when I'm ill ( and so I should) and you're here making it all sound like a game.
> 
> You're dog is a living creature with needs, physical, emotional and metal and you think it's all a game


She does get them met.



hippymama said:


> what I find shocking is that after she neglected one dog why they even got her another  :sosp: makes no sense


They sort of didn't...


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Do you know you attitude really pisses me off
> 
> I try so hard to make sure my dogs needs are met, even when I'm ill ( and so I should) and you're here making it all sound like a game.
> 
> You're dog is a living creature with needs, physical, emotional and metal and you think it's all a game


Ive rept you for this post,I dont know you as well as other members,but I admire how you love and care for your doggies with your health issues as well.Good on you.

Oh and Wobbles we would all still like to see a pic of the poodle.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Oh, no, her auntie went and bought her the collie _behind her parents' backs_. It was the only way she'd ever get her dream dog, you understand. Poor thing never got what she wanted, you see
> 
> *Plays a 'woe is me' tune on a violin in the background*


i just cant really comprehend a child being that spoilt , sorry but if my children ever acted like that the last thing i'd be doing is allowing them to bring a new puppy into my house because theyd decided to neglect there original dog because it wasn't good enough


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

blossom21 said:


> Ive rept you for this post,I dont know you as well as other members,but I admire how you love and care for your doggies with your health issues as well.Good on you.


Thanks  I vowed when I got Clover that she wouldn't suffer cos of my health. It's not her fault. I choose to bring her home. I'm all they've got.

Having a living creature isn't a game. It's a responsibility for all of their life - not just until you get bored, or decide she is the wrong breed/colour/ or just can't be arsed


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I'd be pretty furious if a family member took my child out & they came back with a puppy, not because I don't like dogs, but the appalling values it teaches a child- that it's OK to undermine your parents & do what the hell you please & stuff what your parents might feel.


I know exactly what my "mother" would have done in that scenario, keeping the animal would not have been an option.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks  I vowed when I got Clover that she wouldn't suffer cos of my health. It's not her fault. I choose to bring her home. I'm all they've got.
> 
> Having a living creature isn't a game. It's a responsibility for all of their life - not just until you get bored, or decide she is the wrong breed/colour/ or just can't be arsed


I saw a quote that put it into perspective really nicely, something along the lines of:

'You have your friends, your TV, your computer. All your dog has is you'

So true!

I don't know your back story but you sound like you got your dogs for all the right reasons, and that you have had to adapt more than most to give your pooches a good life. I admire you for that


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

My Border Collie has excellent muscle tone and short, stumpy claws, due to her being exercised every day. Relatively easy to assess in pictures of her.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't mean to come across rude but could I ask Wobbles if you are an adult or a minor, and do you still live at home with your parents?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Poor poodle  

I hope she gets the love and care from your parents that she deserves ..


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lel said:


> I don't mean to come across rude but could I ask Wobbles if you are an adult or a minor, and do you still live at home with your parents?


She's still with her parents, Lel, and is older than me. She's a fully-fledged adult, believe it or not.

If I remember rightly, she's 25 years old!

(I know, as it has been asked before, on countless other threads, where this same attitude has been put across. Alongside the same old skewed ''rationalisation'').


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I hated my parents with a passion at various point growing up and I know it was my 'spoiled princess mentality' in hindsight

My pets included (overlapping but not *all* at same time)

Rabbits (12 in all but shared with my 2 brothers and no more than 4 at a time)
Mice
Gerbils (we actually bred these as a family and at one point had over 80)
Hamsters
Guinea Pigs
Budgie
Fish
a Dog or two...

now the family rules (same for my brothers as me)

I did not get to eat *any* meal until I had fed my pets
I did not get to go to any club/hobby until my pets were cleaned out
I could not visit my friends if my pets had not been exercised/cleaned out/had interaction
No TV allowed until *all* pets had health checks every day and observation sheet/checklist on food/spot cleaning was complete
If any pet was sick then no pocket money or treats for (however long) to cover treatment, all privileges out window as I nurse pet
If my neglect/mishandling *ever* caused harm or distress to a pet then automatic month grounding, no pocket money, plain rations for that month and probably a spanking

as a result my pets always come first now - unless I physically *cannot* do something then I will do anything I can to make them happy both physically and mentally

I have to thank my mum...

If I had ever tried to 'badger' my parents after they got me a *poodle*?! I would have been grounded and had everything taken away for being an ungrateful wretch...

If an irresponsible relative then tipped up with a puppy when my parent were not ready? (even if they *had* agreed to a pup in 6 weeks or whatever) said relative would be booted out the door with said puppy faster than you could blink

Mind I also grew up enough to have moved out from home at 17, lived mostly independently until I was 25 and poor health forced me back into living with my mum full time (technically lived at 'home' during uni but only during holidays and to see the dog who wasn't allowed in student housing


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Oh, no, her auntie went and bought her the collie _behind her parents' backs_. It was the only way she'd ever get her dream dog, you understand. Poor thing never got what she wanted, you see
> 
> **Plays a 'woe is me' tune on a violin in the background**


not a violin but close enough


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Wow, I seriously can't believe that people have time to go out two or three times a day for up to an hour or more, unless their retired Meg goes two or three times a week, not a day! And never ever in the evening, as that's my tv time, and time with my hamsters. I personally believe that walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back. If your dog gets used to going miles twice a day, what happens if one day you can't take him out then? Dog'd go bananas, at least if he's not used to it, he won't know what to expect. That's my reasoning anyway. That and cos I'm a lazy bugger and cant be arsed


Meg goes out two to three times a week, not day. (I quote)
Walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back (you didn't say same time every day)

Or was that a joke and I'm just not getting it? :001_unsure:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

how often does the un-named poodle go out for a walk?
what is the name of the un-named un-loved poodle? 
do you have any pictures of said un-named poodle? 
maybe she will see that and then answer


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Just read this:

"Happiness will never come to those who fail to appreciate what they already have."


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Meg goes out two to three times a week, not day. (I quote)
> Walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back (you didn't say same time every day)
> 
> Or was that a joke and I'm just not getting it? :001_unsure:


It's because none of us have a sense of humour. We're all far too serious, and frown too much. We're wrinkly fools. Or something.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Let's be honest ...the poodle doesn't exist...:Yawn:


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Let's be honest ...the poodle doesn't exist...:Yawn:


My thinking too


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> It's because none of us have a sense of humour. We're all far too serious, and frown too much. We're wrinkly fools. Or something.


Aaaaaaaaah now thats where all my wrinkles come from,worrying over all the pets we have had over 40 years of married life.:ihih:


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> She's still with her parents, Lel, and is older than me. She's a fully-fledged adult, believe it or not.
> 
> If I remember rightly, she's 25 years old!
> 
> (I know, as it has been asked before, on countless other threads, where this same attitude has been put across. Alongside the same old skewed ''rationalisation'').


So how old when Wobbles got the unwanted dog and how old when she got the BC?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Let's be honest ...the poodle doesn't exist...:Yawn:


I think it does.. I`m sure somewhere I`ve saw a photo of it but then I could be making that up


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Let's be honest ...the poodle doesn't exist...:Yawn:


the poodle doesn't exist

meg doesn't exist

the hamsters and rabbits don't exist

we don't exist

it's all a narcissistic illusion

you can tell by the seam in the back of your head

*nods wisely*


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

So we are living in the matrix and this is all a dream????? Spooky!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Elles said:


> My Border Collie has excellent muscle tone and short, stumpy claws, due to her being exercised every day. Relatively easy to assess in pictures of her.


So does mine
And right now she's curled up contentedly on my bed.



Lopside said:


> Meg goes out two to three times a week, not day. (I quote)
> Walking a dog every day without fail is making a rod for your own back (you didn't say same time every day)
> 
> Or was that a joke and I'm just not getting it? :001_unsure:


Two or three times a week was said in jest. Go back a page or two. I did mention time, the title of the tread would have been too long, I put it in the opening post " and same time" or summat like that.



CRL said:


> how often does the un-named poodle go out for a walk?
> what is the name of the un-named un-loved poodle?
> do you have any pictures of said un-named poodle?
> maybe she will see that and then answer


He's not unnamed or unloved. I never said I don't love him, I said I don't have the same bond with him like I do Meg.

I can see it perfectly well, thank you, and all the other demands. I'm a bit fed up of being "demanded" to show pictures of my pets and their housing like an RSPCA cruelty case. First my hamsters housing, then my shed, then my dogs I DO NOT have to provide "evidence" on here, I'm not under questioning down the nick. Though it sure bloody feels like it.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

There is a pic of Nameless Poodle (I am assuming it is him) on this thread, post #44
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/301181-how-many-leads-do-you-have-5.html


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

well you seemed t have ignored all the other questions so i atleast made it bright and big just incase your not wearing reading glasses. 
so whats the name of the poodle then? and how often does it get walked?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

picaresque said:


> There is a pic of Nameless Poodle (I am assuming it is him) on this thread, post #44
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/301181-how-many-leads-do-you-have-5.html


Nope not having it 

What person has 120+ leads


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Nope not having it
> 
> What person has 120+ leads


its not like she takes em anywhere is it


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Nope not having it
> 
> What person has 120+ leads


Yes, but this is the person who seems to get everything she wants


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Nope not having it
> 
> What person has 120+ leads


& spent £700 

I thought I was a lead-a-holic, but now I know I'm really not!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

CRL said:


> its not like she takes em anywhere is it


:lol: :lol:

It's all just a load of twaddle !!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Nope not having it
> 
> What person has 120+ leads


I don't buy that part  But the animals do appear to be real.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> So does mine


Then it should be possible for petforum members to assess the pics you've posted of her and you should have no need to say whether you exercise her 3 times a week, once, or every day. They can draw their own conclusions from the pictures you've posted, if they're so inclined.

I don't understand why you even started the thread tbh. if you were going to light the blue touch paper and stand in the flames.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I know exactly what my "mother" would have done in that scenario, keeping the animal would not have been an option.


I would be tempted to keep the pup , rehome the child


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Please someone do something to get this thread closed....
> 
> Please please please please please please please please.......................................................................................................................................................


Um, I already did, way back. Someone just report me to the mods, please, then I can apologise for upsetting everyone by swearing and we can all stop going round in circles as the thread will be closed...can I report myself?



cloversmum said:


> Thanks  I vowed when I got Clover that she wouldn't suffer cos of my health. It's not her fault. I choose to bring her home. I'm all they've got.
> 
> Having a living creature isn't a game. It's a responsibility for all of their life - not just until you get bored, or decide she is the wrong breed/colour/ or just can't be arsed


You are quite an inspirational, role model of a determined person. The world of difference between someone like you who fights to give your dog a good life, and, well, you know...



paddyjulie said:


> Let's be honest ...the poodle doesn't exist...:Yawn:


The sad thing, and the reason some of us get so very angry about this nonsense, is that there are undeniably real animals, suffering very real neglect. I'm not proud of shouting and swearing, but I'm not going to beat myself up about it because it is very distressing to be aware of.



Lopside said:


> So we are living in the matrix and this is all a dream????? Spooky!


Are you quoting this?

Lonely Island Great Day

If you are, I love you 

Warning: link contains swearing!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Nope not having it
> 
> What person has 120+ leads





picaresque said:


> I don't buy that part  But the animals do appear to be real.


See? You don't believe me so what's the point of posting pics? If you read that thread properly, you would see I was a lead-a-holic which is why I had so many. There's pics too of loads of them. Oh I forgot, pics aren't proof, even though y'all keep asking for them



simplysardonic said:


> & spent £700
> 
> I thought I was a lead-a-holic, but now I know I'm really not!


How many have you had?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

myshkin said:


> Um, I already did, way back. Someone just report me to the mods, please, then I can apologise for upsetting everyone by swearing and we can all stop going round in circles as the thread will be closed...can I report myself?
> 
> You are quite an inspirational, role model of a determined person. The world of difference between someone like you who fights to give your dog a good life, and, well, you know...
> 
> ...


See I've got OP on iggy, last time I did ranting thread and upset her, she red repped me and called me a nasty bitch I think..... Hmmmmmm wondering if I have a sweary Irish Rant will I get banned lol

Can I really insult someone who won't take offence, and then coz it's personal the f'ing thread with be closed??????????????


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Not finished reading the thread but how could she reject a poodle they are just as intelligent as bc's so if she's such a good trainer could have done everything she wanted to with him.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> The sad thing, and the reason some of us get so very angry about this nonsense, is that there are undeniably real animals, suffering very real neglect.


Exactly. 

Whether it's a joke or not and I don't believe for one minute it was, starting a thread on a forum that is clearly full of dog lovers and saying you can't be arsed to walk your dog is going to upset people. The dog looks really happy out on her walk, it's really sad to think she might only get out a couple of times a week.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

tattoogirl73 said:


> Not finished reading the thread but how could she reject a poodle they are just as intelligent as bc's so if she's such a good trainer could have done everything she wanted to with him.


*snorts* that's part of the point, can't get a super intelligent poodle to do something, and has a BC who can't walk to heel.... Hmmmmm bad work man always blames his tools.......... :ihih:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Um, I already did, way back. Someone just report me to the mods, please, then I can apologise for upsetting everyone by swearing and we can all stop going round in circles as the thread will be closed...can I report myself?
> 
> You are quite an inspirational, role model of a determined person. The world of difference between someone like you who fights to give your dog a good life, and, well, you know...
> 
> ...


Lololololololol haha! No I wasn't actually but how funny is that?!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> How many have you had?


Only 9, so not quite enough to book myself into the Priory Clinic yet 

Hang on, 10, just remembered a chain lead in the boot of my car


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> See? You don't believe me so what's the point of posting pics? If you read that thread properly, you would see I was a lead-a-holic which is why I had so many. There's pics too of loads of them. Oh I forgot, pics aren't proof, even though y'all keep asking for them
> 
> How many have you had?


See 12 leads I would say your a lead-a-holic..  .. Just the word I find amusing 

But 120 + nah..if so ..there is some real issues going on here


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Over 120 leads? 

Can't be seen in the same lead twice daahlings.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh dear 75 pages,you do realise we are feeding her egoccentricity dont you. :thumbdown:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

wobbles I don't know why you do this to yourself. It's like you WANT to cause arguments. You remind me of a member of my family who is one of those people whereby its the case of 'any attention is good attention'. I have no doubt in my mind that that is the case with you too.

Also, maybe people would believe you more if you could answer simple questions. You avoid simple questions like the plague yet are willing to get into hot debates over the stupid little details someone else posts.

*So what is the name of this poor poodle? Does he EVER get walked?* Because if I remember correctly you only walk YOUR perfect princess dog twice a week, and I highly doubt the poor poodle is invited along, and your parents hardly sound like the sort to bother walking any pet??? :sneaky2:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> See 12 leads I would say your a lead-a-holic..  .. Just the word I find amusing
> 
> But 120 + nah..if so ..there is some real issues going on here


It's wasn't 120, it was 176+


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> It's wasn't 120, it was 176+


Well done for missing out my questions and backing up my points. Again. :thumbup1:

edited to say I find it pretty ironic that someone can have over 150 leads just can't be bothered to even walk their dog. Pah! Ridiculous.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Meezey said:


> See I've got OP on iggy, last time I did ranting thread and upset her, she red repped me and called me a nasty bitch I think..... Hmmmmmm wondering if I have *a sweary Irish Rant* will I get banned lol
> 
> Can I really insult someone who won't take offence, and then coz it's personal the f'ing thread with be closed??????????????


The side of me I like to keep buried...you can take the girl out of Liverpool, etc. 



Lopside said:


> Lololololololol haha! No I wasn't actually but how funny is that?!


Love that video..."get the flip off me!" :laugh:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> It's wasn't 120, it was 176+


 and I thought I was bad :sosp:

I mean why? ! !?

I understand enjoying buying - Millie has a nice lil collection BUT everything is used. With that many you cant say they all get used  I cant resist adding this bit in but esp if you don't walk your dog everyday lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

So, it's okay to tell the forum you have 170 leads, that you can't be arsed to walk your dog, that you're very shallow when it comes to looks, that you throw tantrums when you don't get what you want, and every other completely odd and inappropriate thing you have shared on here, but a simple what is your poodle's name and how often does he get walked is too intrusive of a question?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> and I thought I was bad :sosp:
> 
> I mean why? ! !?
> 
> I understand enjoying buying - Millie has a nice lil collection BUT everything is used. With that many you cant say they all get used  I cant resist adding this bit in but esp if you don't walk your dog everyday lol.


I was kinda addicted to leads when I was younger, used to buy one a week with my pocket money. Go read the " how many leads" thread, save writing it all again here.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> So, it's okay to tell the forum you have 170 leads, that you can't be arsed to walk your dog, that you're very shallow when it comes to looks, that you throw tantrums when you don't get what you want, and every other completely odd and inappropriate thing you have shared on here, but a simple what is your poodle's name and how often does he get walked is too intrusive of a question?


No I never said that. I said I object to being demanded to provide pictures like a suspect down the cop shop. And I mentioned the leads because it was a "how many leads have you got/had?" thread


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

CRL said:


> how often does the un-named poodle go out for a walk?
> what is the name of the un-named un-loved poodle?
> do you have any pictures of said un-named poodle?
> maybe she will see that and then answer


I asked these questions earlier too...I think OP is picking and choosing who to reply to just to create a little more drama TBH....


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> No I never said that. I said I object to being demanded to provide pictures like a suspect down the cop shop. And I mentioned the leads because it was a "how many leads have you got/had?" thread


It was a simple request, most people would love to share the name of their dogs and pictures of them 

You only have yourself to blame for the way people respond to your posts I'm afraid :Yawn:


----------

